# The Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages



## Aquarius (Aug 18, 2016)

In the course of several years chapter after chapter of this part of my jottings came into being. Whilst writing them I got an ever stronger feeling that the book of life was opening before me, to show that there really is a great plan of life and how it has always been unfolding. This  part of my work, probably more than any other, proves to me that we and our world have always rested safely and forever will do so in the hands of our Creator, the Father/Mother of all life. S/He is the Great designer and architect of life and the Angels are in charge of and responsible for the execution of the great plan.

What is before you now was written with the intention of reassuring you that all is well with us and our world, in spite of the fact that there have been many times – including now – when on the surface of things it appears that this is by no means the case. What better instrument could there be than astrology, the Divine Science, to reveal that there really is a great design of life, God’s Plan, which through the ages has been unfolding as it should? There is no doubt in my mind that this will continue forever.

*The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds*​ 
*The End Of The Patriarchy And Return Of The Great Mother*

*The Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages*

*To Everything There Is A Season






*To everything there is a season
And a time for every purpose under the Sun:
A time to be born and a time to die.
A time to plant and a time
To pluck up that which has been planted.

A time to kill and a time to heal.
A time to tear down and a time to build up.
A time to weep and a time to laugh.
A time to mourn and a time to dance.
A time to cast away stones and
A time to gather stones together.

A time to embrace and
A time to refrain from embracing.
A time to lose and a time to seek.
A time to tie up and a time to untie.

A time to rend and a time to sew.
A time to keep silent and a time to speak.
A time to love and a time to hate.
A time for war and a time for peace –

He has made everything beautiful, in its time.
Ecclesiastes 3:1-11

There were times when during our earthly sojourns
We had forgotten God’s true nature and our own.
When we thought that the death at the end of
Each one of them was the end of everything.
When we didn’t know that our departure from one level of life
Means to be reborn into our true home
And returning into the awareness of our real nature.

Our ignorance drew us and our world ever deeper
Into the patriarchy with its warmongering
That dragged us into times of ever more seriously
Hurting and wounding others and being wounded.
All human souls have to imbibe thoroughly
The lessons this brings to us and our world
So that we may learn to differentiate between
Darkness and light, evil and good, war and peace.
Out of the suffering of such periods grows
The wisdom and understanding we need
To get the permission of the Highest to return into
The knowledge of who and what we truly are.

This rekindles the flame of love in our hearts and
We are reborn into kinship and friendship with all life.
Rejoice, that time is now.
A time for finding forgiveness and healing,
For ourselves, each other, our world and all worlds,
For blessing and healing the soul wounds of all lifetimes,
Not only our own and everybody else’s,
But also those of our whole world.
That’s what the Age of Aquarius means to me.

Ecclesiastes is one of the most ancient parts of the Old Testament. It has its roots in Judaism and from there they penetrate ever deeper into the much older spiritual traditions of the Middle East and Africa, and in particular the Ancient Egyptian religion.

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]Musical Rapture 
A Healing Gift For Humankind

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *



​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2016)

*The Beginning Of The Patriarchy





 *​ 
Monica Sjöö and Barbara Mor in their book ‘The Great Cosmic Mother – Rediscovering the Religions of the Earth’ are coming to the conclusion that the span of our race’s existence on the Earth plane stretches over approximately 500,000 years. Of particular interest in connection with the patriarchy are the Stone Age, Bronze Age and Iron Age. The Stone Age was a broad prehistoric period during which stone was widely used to make implements with an edge, a point or a percussion surface. The period lasted roughly 3.4 million years and ended between 6000 BC and 2000 BC with the advent of metalworking.

Stone Age artefacts include tools used by modern humans and by their predecessor species in the genus Homo, and possibly by the earlier partly contemporaneous genera Australopithecus and Paranthropus. Bone tools were used during this period as well but are rarely preserved in archaeological records. The Stone Age is further subdivided by the types of stone tools in use. The Stone Age is the first of the three-age system of archaeology that divides human technological prehistory into the periods of Stone, Bronze and Iron Age. On page 217 of ‘The Great Cosmic Mother’ the authors have this to say about these ages:

‘The Bronze Age marks a revolution in social organisation. There was a break with the religion of the megalith builders. The Great Goddess still ruled, but no longer supreme. Her son/lover became a more and more dominating Father God who was the God of war. He took over some of her functions and powers as his busy priests remade the old mythologies into this new image. In this they had the help of alphabets and scriptwriting invented by the women of the Goddess cultures. The beginning of the transition from matriarchal to patriarchal organisation seems to have come about in Mesopotamia, as elsewhere, through the political-social revolt of the Queen’s consort.

‘She traditionally conferred executive powers on him by allowing him to adopt her names, robes and sacred instruments and regalia. For example, the widespread custom of the king wearing artificial breasts and long robes, acting as sacred agent of the Goddess. The ‘crown’ on his head was the ‘crown of birth’ from the Goddess – as babies were still said to ‘crown’ a woman at the birth of her children. When the king revolts against this sacred role, in order to exploit the secular power of the matriarchal domain, the Mother Goddess religion starts to become distorted. With the rewriting of the old mythologies we see the rise of the Father God as secular male usurpation of social, political and economic power.

‘With the decay of the matriarchal cultures, the women’s mystery rites lost their significance as the pristine female participation in a feminine Universe. The relation of women worshippers changes to that of a young male God, who has grown from the Goddess’s infant son into an adolescent and then into a God of war. The relationship of the Mother and Her son first becomes distorted into one of a lover to his bride and then into a dominating Lord and His humble servant. And the wild women dance companions of the androgynous Dionysus are ‘legalised’ into submission, becoming weak and fawning followers of a macho-warrior Godhead, and later of a crucified Christ who denies the Mother.’

End of the extract from ‘The Great Mother’
Edited by Aquarius

​Alice Walker, the Pulitzer Prize winning author of ‘The Colour Purple’, said: ‘It is one of the most important books I ever read.’ A view I share entirely. The book is an education and highly recommended. Its five hundred pages are well worth taking the time for reading it.

 Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Great Cosmic Mother’ 
[*=center]‘The Wisdom Of The Great Mother’ 
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 20, 2016)

*Religions Throughout The Ages Of Humankind






*
​ The Neolithic Age, Era or Period, also known as the New Stone Age, was a period in the development of human technology that began about 10,200 BC, according to the ASPRO chronology, in some parts of the Middle East, and later in other parts of our world. It is thought to have ended between 4,500 and 2,000 BC.

The Bronze Age is a time period characterised by the use of bronze, proto-writing, and other early features of urban civilization. This age is the second principal period of the three-age Stone-Bronze-Iron system, as proposed in modern times by Christian Jürgensen Thomsen, for classifying and studying ancient societies. These societies are defined to be in the Bronze Age because they either smelted their own copper and alloyed it with tin, arsenic or other metals, or they imported bronze from production areas elsewhere. Copper-tin ores are rare, as reflected in the fact that there were no tin bronzes in western Asia before trading in bronze began in the third millennium BC.

Worldwide, the Bronze Age generally followed the Neolithic period, but in some parts of the world, the Copper Age served as a transition from the Neolithic to the Bronze Age. Although the Iron Age generally followed the Bronze Age, in some areas, the Iron Age intruded directly on the Neolithic from outside the region. Bronze Age cultures differed in their development of the first writing. According to archaeological evidence, cultures in Mesopotamia with the cuneiform and Egypt with its hieroglyphs developed the earliest viable writing systems.

The Iron Age is the period that gradually replaced the Bronze Age. This age was marked by the prevalent use of iron. Its production is known to have taken place in Anatolia at least as early as 1200 BC, but some contemporary archaeological evidence points to earlier dates.

The early period of the Iron age is characterised by the widespread use of iron or steel. The adoption of these materials coincided with other changes in society, including different agricultural practices, religious beliefs and artistic styles. The Iron Age as an archaeological term indicates the condition as to civilisation and culture of people who used iron as the material for cutting their tools and weapons. The Iron Age is the third principal period of the three-age system created by Christian Thomsen, 1788–1865, for classifying ancient societies and prehistoric stages of progress.

In historical archaeology, the ancient literature of the Iron Age includes the earliest texts preserved in manuscript tradition. Sanskrit and Chinese literature flourished during the Iron Age. Other texts include the Avestan Gathas, the Indian Vedas and the oldest parts of the Hebrew Bible. The principal feature that distinguishes the Iron Age from the preceding ages is the introduction of alphabetic characters, and the consequent development of written language which made keeping literature and historic records possible.

The influence of the Bronze Age appears to have spread throughout our world from Anatolia/Turkey, where it lasted from about 6,000 to 1,000 BC. It was a period when a kind of writing and other features of urban civilisation appeared. Early writing systems emerged in Eurasia in the early third millennium BC but not through sudden inventions. They were developments based on earlier traditions of symbol systems that cannot be called writing the way we now know it. Yet, these systems already had many characteristics that were strikingly similar to ours. These early systems are known as proto-writing. Although they used ideographic and/or early mnemonic symbols for conveying information, they probably were still devoid of greater linguistic meaning and content. These systems emerged in the early Neolithic period as early as the seventh millennium BC.

Everything that exists on the material plane of life is a manifestation of the Great Mother, i.e. every one of the stars and planets in the whole of Creation, as well as our Sun and its solar system. Mother Earth and all lifeforms she holds in her loving embrace are physical manifestations of the Goddess, the feminine love and wisdom aspect of the Divine Trinity. She is the soul of the whole of Creation and our soul is part of Her. Soft and sensitive, passive and yielding she is the feminine feeling side of God, the masculine positive and outgoing will and power aspect of the Divine Trinity. When the intuitive feminine characteristics had embedded themselves deeply enough in the consciousness of our race, the time had come for teaching us the use or abuse, as we shall soon see, of the logical and rational thinking masculine qualities of God’s nature and our own.

From the earliest beginnings of humankind’s evolutionary journey through earthly life, the Angels and Masters, who are in charge of and responsible for us and our world, have been trying to teach us about God’s nature and our own with the help of myths and legends that could be verified by practical examples. The first religions focussed on worshipping the Goddess. Through the feminine processes and Her powers of creation and destruction, life and death, transformation and rebirth we were constantly honouring Her presence by experiencing them in ourselves and those around us. Through working with and so developing and integrating the Goddess’s characteristics, the soft and sensitive vulnerable feminine feeling side of our own nature developed. It is during this evolutionary phase that humankind’s earthly nature built itself a soul, individually and collectively.

When this development had progressed sufficiently, our race was ready for its next giant step forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. For this purpose each one of us through their own experiences had to develop the characteristics of the masculine side of their nature. To find out when the energies were right, in accordance with God’s plan of life, so this could come about in the natural course of events, in the following chapters we shall be reaching deep into the past.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘God’s Lament Of The Piscean Age’ 
[*=center]‘The Natural End Of All Religions’ 
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 21, 2016)

*Searching For God





*

I searched, but I could not find Thee.
I called Thee aloud, standing on the minaret.
I rang the temple bell with the rising and setting of the Sun.
I looked for Thee on the Earth.
I searched for Thee in the Heavens, my Beloved.
And at last I have found Thee –
Thou art the pearl of true love that for so long had to
Remain hidden in human hearts.

Freely and willingly I surrender my whole being to Thee.
Thee I serve in all my daily encounters by
Thinking, speaking and acting with
Compassion and tolerance, patience and love,
And simple human kindness.

Hazrat Inayat Khan, Gayan, Vadan, Nirtan
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 22, 2016)

*The Triumph Of The Patriarchy






*
​ The following is another extract from the book ‘The Great Cosmic Mother – Rediscovering the Religions of the Earth’ by Monica Sjöö and Barbara Mor: ‘The triumph of patriarchy in the Bronze Age corresponded with the development of heavy metals, and their connection with professional warfare. Metallurgy, when it first appeared, was a highly ritualised and sacred art under guardianship of the Goddess, with strong taboos attached to it. Metals were light – gold, silver, tin, copper – and were mostly shaped into jewellery, ornaments, ceremonial vessels. Undoubtedly, the mystery transformation of running hot metals into ornaments and tools, using fire, moulds and ovens, was first developed by women incidental to their experimentation with pottery.

‘Once developed into a distinct art, mining and smelting seem to have been the special tasks of men who lived apart from women, under religious restriction or taboo. The only male figures found on Cretan seals were tiny bodies of smiths, scratched beside the larger figure of the Goddess. Sacred metallurgy served the Neolithic Goddess and the people wisely, but in the Bronze Age the ritual controls were broken; metallurgy passed into the male sphere entirely, becoming a secular industry (or a religious industry in service to the God of War). This opened the Earth up for the first time to violent exploitation, including struggles between male groups for control over the earth’s ores.

‘Some evidence suggests, as John G. Jackson wrote, that iron-smelting began in central Africa.’ According to Merlin Stone, the process of mining and smelting iron ore was discovered by the Aryan Hittites, circa 2500 B.C. We don’t know. The significant fact is that, compared with the copper, gold, and bronze of the Goddess cultures, iron was a much stronger and more abundant metal; in particular it provided more efficient, heavier weapons. The Aryan people kept their iron-smelting process secret for many centuries, as on it depended their technological supremacy and sole power over the more culturally and practically developed matriarchal peoples. The Indo-Europeans, for example, had no written language of their own, but adopted the script of the peoples they conquered. In this adapted script, the sign for ‘man,’ ‘iron,’ and ‘Mars’ – the War God – are the same. Further, the Goddess people used the wheeled wagon (their invention), pulled by a donkey, for daily use and trade; the Anatolian Hittites and later Near Eastern warrior-people were the first to harness up horses, turning wagons into war chariots.

‘T. C. Lethbridge in ‘Witches’ speculates that it was the development of metallurgy as a male art that brought the end of the Mother Goddess cultures. Larger and heavier metal weapons radically changed men’s experience and techniques of war, giving advantage to the emerging ‘professional warrior’ – and changing warfare from a defensive tribal skill to a whole new game stressing aggressive offence, and the spoils of victory. The new weapons mounted on wheeled wagons also allowed war to be carried on much further from home. With this war became a speciality of roaming mercenaries, while the women remained at the home village maintaining the culture.’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 23, 2016)

*The Great Year And The Ages Of Humankind






*
​ In the slowly moving progressions of the planets in our birthcharts, and on a much grander scale in the precession of the equinoxes, it is clearly visible that the purpose of all life is evolution. They are showing us that everything in the whole of Creation is constantly moving forwards and upwards in the most orderly procession that is strictly in keeping with God’s great plan of life. I shall try to explain the technicalities of the precession as briefly as possible. It takes the Earth nearly 26,000 years to complete one cycle to move through the twelve signs of the zodiac. One of these cycles is known as a Great Year and each sign the Earth passes through represents one Great Month. Every one of them lasts around 2,160 years. The unique character of these months strongly influences all creatures and happenings on our planet.

The Great Months are also known as the Ages of Humankind. No-one can tell exactly when one of them ends and a new one begins. All we know is that by now we have entered the Age of Aquarius. And when you observe our world more closely, you will be able to see for yourself how the influence of its energies are becoming increasingly visible. Remnants of the preceding Age of Pisces are still with us and are hard to shake off in some parts of our world. Nonetheless all conflicts that exist to this day on our planet have to be dealt with by us, individually and collectively. Read more about this in ‘Healing The Conflicts Of Our World’.

I find it helpful to view everything that exists in our world and in particular our race’s evolutionary development against the backdrop of the full sweep of the history, at least the parts to which we have access. The wisdom of hindsight reveals that two main lessons always had to be tackled by our race: a) the use and abuse of power and b) learning to love wisely. Wars are but one of the evils our world had and still has to experience in the process of learning the lessons of power. There are many other ways of misusing it, and each one is trying to teach us and our world to differentiate between good and evil. Most important, to my mind, is the glorious lesson that none of us, on this level of life, has any true power – it belongs to God alone. All we can do is our best to live in harmony with the Universal laws and endeavour to align ourselves to the will and wishes of God’s power and love, so they can work miracles through us similar to the ones of the Jesus legend. Read more about this in ‘Greater Miracles You Shall See’.

To this day, there is plenty of evidence that there have been times on our planet when people worshipped with the help of the Earth element and stone images. During other periods the Fire element and its most obvious manifestation, the Sun, were the focus and centre of our religions. Stone circles and especially the most famous one, Stonehenge, are leftovers from such times. Stonehenge is extremely old. Radiocarbon dating suggests the stones were raised sometime in 2400 and 2200 BC, but another theory places the construction all the way back to 3000 BC. These things are indications of one of the past ages under the influence of the Earth sign Taurus, Virgo or Capricorn, which in the ordinary zodiac is followed by the Air sign Aquarius. However, in the precession of the equinoxes the Fire sign Sagittarius comes after it.

To find out why this is so, we have to reach out further. Most people know that the Earth rotates on its axis. Less known is the fact that it does so with a slight wobble that can be likened to the movements of a giant spinning top. Because of this wobble the constellations situated behind the Sun over thousands of years have gradually been changing their positions. The word precession means the slow movement of the axis of a spinning body around a perpendicular. Because of this, almost imperceptibly the equinoxes are coming round that bit earlier, all the time. This is called the precession of the equinoxes and that is the reason why the zodiac signs of the Great Months move anti-clockwise, while those in our birthcharts do so clockwise. And just as the Sun signs in our birthcharts colour the character of each human soul on its pathway through their present lifetime, every one of the Great Months has its unique characteristics to impart which greatly influence all creatures and happenings on our planet.

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]Videos showing that the religions of our world have their origin in Sun worship ancient astrology:
 
Part 1
Part 2
Part 3

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Healing The Conflicts Of Our World’
[*=center]‘Greater Miracles You Shall See’
[*=center]‘Could Religions Ever Change Anything?’
[*=center]‘White Magic And Black Magic’
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 24, 2016)

*The Gifts Of The Ages





*​I believe that the Ages of Humankind reveal like nothing else that there really is a great plan of life and that it has always been unfolding and forever will continue to do so with the precision of a giant clockwork. This applies as much to every individual human life as it does to our whole world and the rest of the Cosmos. Each one of us is a microcosm of the macrocosm and the whole Universe is contained within each one of us. We are children of the Highest, and in spite of the fact that many think of this idea as absurd, we are indeed young Gods in the making. The plan for every individual soul’s development as well as that of our race and world is an essential part of God’s great overall plan for the whole of Creation. I for one cannot help marvelling at the ingenuity of the Universal mind.

 Seeing is believing and when I reflect on how the plan has been unfolding for thousands of years just as it should, I feel that the book of life lying open before me. In moments like that I know with great certainty that we and our world shall forever rest safely in the hands of God and the Angels. My whole being fills with love for them and gratitude for the thankless job they have been doing for such a long time. Now I know that the law of life is love, I realise that it could not have been any other way. The power of the love that has always taken care of all our needs and forever will continue to do so is way beyond human imagination and our own so far still quite feeble ability to love.

Being loved wisely and with detachment, time and again we find ourselves in earthly life so that in the fullness of time we should learn how to love God’s way. We are here to acquire the ability to show and express our appreciation for those around us by allowing them to make their own mistakes, so they can learn from them, while we are standing by in the background, in the manner of the Angels. Their love never flounders or withdraws the way humans all too frequently do when things are not going, as we would like them to. Loving like the Angels becomes easier from a distance when we are no longer going onto each other’s nerves from too much closeness. That’s what we find out when our loved ones have departed – at the predestined moment – into the world of light.

God’s great plan decrees that anything in the whole of Creation can only happen when the time for it is right and the planets are lined up so that their energies allow events to take place. When these conditions have been fulfilled, they come about as part of the natural order of things. As good an example of this as any is the human ability to recognise some of the ideas that are constantly flowing from the Universal mind into our earthly minds as meaningful. For our present world the skill of receiving and then communicating and spreading these ideas to a wider audience with the help of the written and spoken word is likely to have taken place during one of the ages of Gemini.

The mutable Air sign Gemini is responsible for the development of our earthly minds and the skills most of us take for granted, like walking, talking and communicating with others. Gemini is ruled by Mercury, the winged messenger of the Gods. Several times he turns up in the legends of antiquity as the one who steals the fire of the God’s, i.e. the creative ideas from the highest levels of life which he brings to humankind to ease the struggles of their earthly existence.

The Angels around the throne of God, the Christ circle, are responsible for the spiritual progress of each one of us and our whole world. The fire of the Gods is a symbolism for the creative ideas the Angels are constantly transmitting to us and our world. As servants of the Great Mother and guardians of Her wisdom, they are the ones who decide which of the Divine ideas are suitable and can be understood by us at any given time. It was their inspiration that brought every one of the religions and belief systems that ever existed in our world into being. As soon as one of them had outlived its usefulness, it was removed and replaced by a new one that would take our race another step forwards on its evolutionary journey through space and time.

Every new religion that appeared evolved from the ones that came before it. Each time the Angels gave us a bit more about the spiritual background of life, but only as much as we could understand at any given time. For example, the Jewish faith is believed to have emerged as a religious tradition nearly four thousand years ago. This makes sense as part of the developments of the Age of Aries, about 2500 BC – 300 BC. A whole new cycle of experiences had begun and the idea of monotheism entered into the consciousness of our world. From now on there was only one God and during the time of the patriarchy it had to be a masculine God. Judaism has its roots in the ancient near eastern region of Canaan, now Israel and Palestinian territories. It evolved from the beliefs and practices of the people who lived in the area that is now known as Israel.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 25, 2016)

*As Above, So Below*

*Astrological Correspondences *

*Between The Planets And Our Physical Bodies

*_*




*_​To paraphrase Paracelsus, 1493 – 1541 AD: Humankind is a microcosm of the macrocosm. Each one of us is a small world and a miniature Universe that contains something of every one of the stars and planets, not only of our solar system but also all others in the whole of Creation. Because we are influenced by them as much as they are they by us, we are now going to take a closer look at the planets of our solar system in what ways this manifests itself. ​​ Let’s start with the Sun in the sky above us. It is a physical and spiritual manifestation of the only born son/daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life, the spirit of the Universal Christ. This is the light of all lights, the Sun of all Suns behind the Sun of our world. Its light and warmth brings all forms of life into being and constantly recreates and sustains them. The spiritual Sun is the heart of the Universe in the same way as the heart that beats in all human chests is the centre of our being. There dwells the power that keeps our physical bodies going. Visualising the Sun at the centre of our solar system enables us to raise our own vibrations and those of our world. We can make a valuable contribution towards bringing our new world into being simply by imagining that Its rays are penetrating ever more deeply into the consciousness of our race and world and that this will continue until the Divine glory of our true nature has re-awakened in the last one of us. 

The Universal Christ is the great white light at the top of the spiritual mountain, mountain of all mountains and light of all lights that gives Its light to all minor lights, including the Divine spark in each one of us. We are part of this great light that once sent us out into exploring earthly life, so that we should grow in wisdom and understanding. We can only get to know ourselves and our world through our own experiences. From the moment a spark of the Divine emerges from our Creator’s loving heart, the Angels are in charge of us. Once we have acquired a physical body as our vehicle to get through earthly life, it is their task to guide us downwards into exploring the depths of human nature. As soon as we have reached the bottom of this pit, the events of our life gradually take us upwards and forwards on the evolutionary spiral. Slowly but surely, in the course of many lifetimes, we evolve into an ever more beautiful and perfect, i.e. whole being.

The rays of the Christ Spirit contain all colours of the rainbow and have always been working on blending, healing and harmonising all lifeforms of our world. It does not matter how many and what kind of disruptions may still have to take place on the Earth plane, the Christ rays will never cease to permeate all life, drawing together the threads of destiny of God’s great plan of life. The Christ energies are working hard to weave us and our world into the glorious rainbow of colour and beauty of the spirit background of life throughout the whole of Creation. When this development has reached its height and can go no further, all colour and beauty transforms itself back into the spiritual Sun’s perfect light. The processes of creation then start all over again and it’s anyone’s guess how often this has taken place already.

By sign and house position the Sun in our birthchart represents the pull of our spirit or Highest Self. It coaxes and encourages us to reach for and develop the higher and highest qualities of the signs we are passing through in any given lifetime. The Moon represents our earthly personality and the drag of the past in the form of the habitual thinking and behaviour patterns our small earthly self developed in previous lifetimes. By now they usually have become so deeply engrained that they can be exceedingly hard to shake off. 

Whatever we leave behind in unresolved relationships and issues in our present lifetime, we are going bring with us into the next one to have another go at resolving them. Whichever level of spiritual development we have reached at the time of our passing into the world of light, that’s where we shall restart next time round. Every single thread is picked up when once more enter into earthly life in search of spiritual growth, expansion of consciousness, wisdom and understanding all of us are here to seek. 

The Sun governs the general flow of energy throughout and around our physical body, the earthly vehicle for this lifetime. We also have an etheric, auric and energetic body whose energies extend far beyond the physical one. First and foremost the Sun rules the creative and procreative processes, as well as the functioning of the heart, circulation, vitality, healing and wellbeing. 

The Moon governs the fluid of our bodies. In the same way the Moon throughout its orbit round the Earth influences the tides of the oceans it affects the fluids in our physical body. Water retention, blood flow, digestive motion and cellular moisture all respond to the Moon’s energy.

Mercury is responsible for mental functions and equally influences both hemispheres of our brain. Clarity of intellect, creative thought and strategic calculations of the brain are part of its domain. It also rules automatic body functions like breathing, blinking and so forth. Mercury together with the Moon influences our digestive functions.

Venus governs our sensory organs. It influences the glandular products of our kidneys and veins, as well as everything connected with mouth, tongue, taste, swallowing and saliva. Our sensory perception of touch is under the rulership of Venus and also the skin, dermis and epidermis. The Venusian energies regulate the sweetness of our body through the production of insulin it balances the sugars and carbohydrates.

The red planet Mars not surprisingly has the rulership of our red blood cells and the natural oxidation of our physical body. Its energies encourage the building of muscle tissue and assertiveness. They have a strong influence on the procreative parts and the sexual organs of our body.

Vast and expansive Jupiter governs the growth of our physical body. It influences the working of liver and gall bladder and is concerned with the processes of elimination, excretion and the clearing out of toxins. Jupiter’s energies are protective and work to physically and spiritually increase growth.

Saturn is the planet of control that influences all human structures, especially the bones of our physical body and the skin. The strength of our most basic inner stability manifests itself in the skeletal systems. Saturn influences the density of bones through the distribution of calcium and other fortifying elements which shows itself in cartilages, teeth, nails and so forth.

Uranus individually and collectively governs the nervous system. It influences the functioning of our respiratory system with its bronchial tubes, lungs, diaphragm, cilia and trachea. 

Neptune governs the functioning of most of our glands, particularly the endocrine glands which play a role in the secretion of hormones. These glands include the thyroid, pituitary and adrenals ones which are connected with mystical sensitivity and special talents. Neptune also influences the lymphatic system.

Pluto governs the reproductive system and all other processes of renewal, regeneration and healing. It regulates the functioning of the immune system and the constant birth, death and rebirth of the physical body cells.

 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 26, 2016)

*Chiron And The Healing Journey






*
​The word astrology is derived from the Latin astrologia. For a long time astrology and astronomy were treated as one science. The two subjects were gradually separated by the Western seventeenth century philosophy known as the Age of Reason, when astrology was rejected as not being scientific enough. During the later part of the medieval period, people were increasingly looking at astronomy as the foundation on which astrology is based. By the eighteens century the two subjects were more and more regarded as completely separate disciplines. Astronomy, the study of objects and phenomena that originate beyond the Earth’s atmosphere, was considered to be a science and became a widely-studied academic discipline. 

Many use the positions of celestial objects as the basis for astrological predictions of future events. As a form of divination astrology is regarded by many as a pseudoscience of no scientific validity. In contrast to this, my kind of astrology is applied psychology and one of the finest tools for getting to know ourselves more intimately. To me, astronomy represents the study of the physical manifestations of the planets, i.e. the part that can be seen by earthly eyes – if only with the help of ever more powerful telescopes. Astrology to me is the Divine science that provides us with interpretations of the higher esoteric spiritual realities that are at work behind all earthly life, in us as much as anywhere else in the whole of the created world. This part is invisible to earthly eyes and can only be perceived and interpreted intuitively. 

Astronomy tells us that Chiron is a small icy body that orbits the Sun in the outer solar system among the giant planets. Once thought to be the most distant known asteroid, Chiron is now believed to have the composition of a comet nucleus, i.e. a mixture of water ice, other frozen gases, organic material and silicate dust. This heavenly object, whatever you may wish to call it, was discovered in 1977 by the American astronomer Charles Kowal. It was then classified as an asteroid and given the number 2060. Let’s take a peek at what this may mean numerologically. 

2 = the Moon, represents our earthly self with its soft and sensitive feeling side, the soul. 6 = Venus, ruler of Libra, the peacemaker of the zodiac, supports us with its energies for making peace with ourselves. 2 + 6 = 8 = Saturn, planet of Karma, a symbol of the Divine aspect of the stern schoolmaster who demands self-discipline and self-mastery from its children of the Earth. Saturn is the planetary ruler of Capricorn, the sign in which the highest human achievements are possible, if we are willing to work for them patiently and hard enough. Saturn’s energies bring with them the ability to envisage distant goals and working our way towards them with great strength, tenacity and determination. If that’s what we do, our efforts in the end are rewarded and Saturn’s role changes from that of the teacher into the rewarder. Life itself is our teacher and our rewarder and Saturn’s position in connection with Chiron brings us the promise that, if we keep on searching even our deepest and traumatic wounds will eventually be healed. As Saturn and Uranus are the co-rulers of the sign Aquarius, our work at the same time prepares us well for our entry into the greater spiritual freedom of the Aquarian Age. 

The zero represents the circle of Eternity and 2060 containing it twice points to a reinforced double attunement with eternal life and the rediscovery of our immortal nature. Can you see how nothing happens perchance, not even the giving of a number? Isn’t that a clear indication that the love of our Creator is at all times trying to help us in some way, if only we open our eyes to perceive it? I find it astonishing that even the minutest and seemingly unimportant details like this are attended to with great care and have to be just right for the purpose they are serving. Observing this kind of thing leaves me in no doubt that with the appearance of Chiron, individually and collectively the points were set for the healing of our deepest Karmic wounds. 

That no doubt is why the comet Chiron, in spite of its smallness, for a while entered into the focus of our world and attracted a good deal of special attention. The comet is about 200 km (125 miles) in diameter and travels in an unstable, eccentric orbit that crosses that of Saturn and passes just inside that of Uranus with a period of 50.45 years. In 1989 American astronomers Karen Meech and Michael Belton detected a fuzzy luminous cloud around Chiron. Such a cloud, termed a coma, is a distinguishing feature of comets. It consists of gases and entrained dust escaping from the cometary nucleus when sunlight causes its ices to sublimate, i.e. change from solid to gas without going through the liquid stage. 

Given Chiron’s distance from the Sun, the sublimating ices are likely to be far more volatile substances than water ice, carbon monoxide or carbon dioxide. On the basis of that discovery, Chiron was reclassified as a comet. Additional study of historical observations showed that Chiron has been active in the past, including at the time of its discovery in 1977. Subsequently, additional asteroid-size icy bodies in orbits that cross those of the outer planets were discovered and given the class name Centaur objects. Several of them have also displayed sporadic comet like activity.

Chiron’s astronomical details are an indication that astrologically it is a link between the inner planets of the personal self and the outer ones of the collective and transpersonal consciousness of our world. Chiron’s energies provide us with a bridge from the known to the unknown, from the old to the new and from the Age of Pisces to the Age of Aquarius. In our birthcharts the comet reveals the area of our life in which we were most deeply wounded in previous lifetimes. The pain of these injuries is felt with such intensity in this one to force us eventually into seeking some genuine relief and healing. Because this wound is of a karmic nature, it manifests itself early on in life as the result of behaviour and thinking patterns we brought with us. They were already deeply ingrained when we took our first breath. 

Chiron’s position by sign and house is a highly sensitive point of our birth chart. In the areas of our life experiences they are an indication of our primal experience of pain and rejection. The suffering we endured in the earlier part of our present lifetime magnifies our pain with great strength. Much of the behaviour of our parents, siblings, lovers, friends and others in our environment towards us constantly adds to our inner soul wound. If we try to internalise the signals our soul is giving us in this way, the pain gradually deepens and our suffering increases. 

This continues until we finally decide that something has to be done about it and so that to end our suffering, we go in search of healing. Some may wander to the four corners of the Earth in search of a cure for their pain. Cure after cure may be tried, healer after healer consulted. With each one of them we are making a step forward along the path towards healing and wholeness. Although Chiron’s position gives us pointers about the nature of our wound, there is but one effective cure which can only be found through the inner way and an ever increasing awareness that we are immortal beings and that our immortality has not vanished from us in earthly life. 

My life’s experiences has taught me that Chiron’s main message is that every human soul carries within one particularly deep karmic wound that throughout all our lifetimes it has been causing us a great deal of pain and is doing so to this day. It takes a long time until we realise that the cause of this wound is our lost inner connection with our Highest Self. When the link to our inner teacher, healer and comforter, who knows the way of all things, has been consciously and fully re-established our healing process is complete and we are whole.

Developing the spiritual qualities of our Christ nature is the only way of healing this wound and forgiveness is the key to all reconciliation. First of all we need to forgive ourselves for setting the wheels of everything that is in our life in motion. But that’s by no means all. The next step is facing the fact that this part of our healing journey is usually accompanied by very powerful fears. Only when we bravely pursue and face that which we fear most can our fears dissolve and healing take place. The work involved may be a long haul that takes courage and willpower, and to our astonishment we may find out that more often than not the things we feared most never came to pass. Love is the law of life and the greatest healer of all. It dissolves fear and when we learn to love and accept ourselves just the way we are, and do the same for others, our wound closes.

Healing takes place when we get to know the source of our pain and accept it. It can be transmuted by going beyond it and using it in creative ways for the benefit of others, for example by writing about the learning we have gathered along the way and sharing it. Chiron’s wound thus turns into a means of transformation for ourselves and others. As time and again we work our way through our pain, the characteristics of our Christ nature stir from their slumber and feelings of love and compassion for our own suffering and that of others are born in us. Although pain and suffering are powerful personal experiences, they are also Universal ones. It is through our newly won awareness of the nature of pain and suffering that we begin to empathise with others and get involved with the grief of the collective consciousness of our world.

As our own latent healing abilities awaken, we feel increasingly drawn towards doing something to alleviate the suffering of every one of God’s creatures and ultimately our whole world. And that is how the wounded one in us transforms him/herself into a teacher and healer. 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 27, 2016)

*Chiron In Mythology






*
​Now let’s take a look at how mythology presents Chiron as the archetypal wounded healer. Not surprisingly, there are different versions of the legend that surrounds him. Born half-human and half-horse, he was the result of a union between Saturn and Philyra. Repulsed by the look of her child, Philyra rejected it at birth and begged the Gods to take it away. They took Chiron and instructed him in warfare and the healing arts, music and ethics as well as astrology. He grew up into a wise teacher and mentor, healer and prophet. Later in life, Chiron was wounded in the knee by an arrow.

The wound would not heal although Chiron spent all his time searching for a cure. In spite of being an accomplished healer, he could not heal himself and because he was an immortal, not even death could release him from his wound. In his desperation he eventually swopped places with Prometheus, the Earth Titan, who had been banished to the underworld for stealing the fire of the Gods. Prometheus returned to earthly life as an immortal in exchange for Chiron’s ability to die, so he could find the much longed for freedom from pain.

In the course of many thousands of years, every so often the Angels introduced new legends and myths to our world. Each one of them was part of the great plan of life and designed to bring us a bit closer to understanding God’s true nature and our own. In aid of the development of the masculine aspect of life, its energies and the way they express themselves in human life, with the passing of time the worship of the Goddess and the feminine were substituted by tales that portrayed men as the all-conquering heroes. This continued until in the end the masculine’s only purpose in life was to take possession of and dominate the feminine and her world. With the invention of ever bigger and more powerful war machinery and the increase in warfare this brought, humankind’s healing requirements grew. In the past the healing arts had been women’s realm, but this too was soon seized by the patriarchy, as the Chiron legend of Greek mythology clearly shows.

For us as aspiring healers and lightworkers the legend of Chiron, the wounded healer is of particular significance. I have been unable to establish when it came into being. All I could find was that Homer, the Greek poet, mentioned centaurs in ‘The Iliad’. Homer is thought to have lived sometime between the 12th and 8th centuries BC and possibly originated from somewhere along the coast of Asia Minor. He is famous for the epic poems ‘The Iliad’ and ‘The Odyssey’. Both have had an enormous effect on Western culture, but very little is known about their alleged author. Homer’s importance to the ancient Greeks is described in Plato’s Republic, where he is referred to as the protos didaskalos ‘first teacher’ of tragedy, the hegemon paideias, ‘leader of learning’.

Back to the tales surrounding the centaur Chiron. He had been born into a breed of beings that were half human and half horse. They were known to be raucous and overly indulgent but although he was one of them, when Chiron grew into adulthood he became known as an intelligent and civilised being, a noted astrologer, a healer as well as an oracle. In one of the legends Chiron sacrificed his earthly life so that humankind could obtain the use of fire. However, having been born as son of Cronus, one of the Titans, Chiron was the son of a God and therefore immortal. There are varying accounts of how he got wounded, but all of them state that it was an arrow that had been poisoned with the blood of the Hydra. When in the end it turned out that Chiron was unable to heal himself, he willingly gave up his life. For this sacrifice the Gods honoured him with a place in the sky as the constellation Centaurus.

Chiron’s father Cronus was the Titan who fathered all Greek Gods. As his wife Rhea gave birth to them, Cronus swallowed each one because of a prophecy that he would be overthrown by one of his children. Cronus was afraid that unless he disposed of his children, the oracle’s words would come true. Zeus, who grew up to become the father of Gods, was Rhea’s last child. She hid him from Cronus and it was he who eventually forced his father to disgorge his siblings. Cronus and the rest of the Titans were then defeated by the Gods and exiled.

The Lernaean Hydra was the offspring of Typhon and Echidna, both of whom were known as the Earth Goddess Gaia’s troublesome children. The creature was serpent-like with reptilian traits and numerous heads. No matter how many heads anyone tried to cut off, for each lost one two more grew. The Hydra’s breath was poisonous and its blood so powerful that even the tracks it left behind were deadly. In spite of this, Hercules killed it in the second of his twelve labours. The monster’s lair was the lake of Lerna in the Argolid. Beneath the waters was the entrance to the underworld, which was guarded by the Hydra.

With the coming of the patriarchy new myths were introduced that told people about the utter superiority of the masculine over the feminine, so that this false belief could penetrate ever deeper into the consciousness of our race. By the time the Chiron myth appeared, it was well established. In the new legends everything feminine was presented as an increasingly fear-inducing and loathsome aspect of life that threatened the masculine part of the population. The feminine in general and women in particular were something that had to be dominated, controlled and suppressed by the males of our species, who more and more thought of themselves as the rulers of the Universe. The Chiron legend goes as far as showing the feminine as a monster that had to be slain in order to get at the wisdom of the masculine Gods. The fact that this always has been and forever will be the Goddess’s domain in the end was forgotten.

In Greek mythology Chronos or Chronus is the personification of time itself. The word means time and is the root of chronology and other modern words, but originally it was only used in a purely poetic sense. There is no God or Goddess directly associated with time per se in the annals of Greek mythology, but there may have been a Titan of Time. Roman mythology adopted him as Saturn. Referred to as Cronus or Kronos, he was their deity of time as well as an ancient Italian corn God known as the Sower. Saturn’s weapon, as the male ruler of the Roman Gods prior to Jupiter, was a scythe or sickle. Astrologically, Saturn stands for old Father Time, who teaches each one of us through their own life’s experiences. By patiently enduring the endless delays and frustrations of the Saturnian influence, our skills eventually improve so much that in the end Saturn turns from the teacher into the rewarder.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Chiron – The Wounded Healer’
 
[*=center]‘The Homecoming’
 
[*=center]‘All About Saturn’ 
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 28, 2016)

*Sagittarius And Chiron






*
​The domain of the mutable Fire sign Sagittarius, whose symbol is the archer and wise centaur, is concerned with the unfolding and development of humankind’s superconscious faculties. The images of Sagittarius clearly link this sign closely to the symbolisms of the Chiron legend. Sagittarius is ruled by Jupiter, the biggest planet in our solar system which is fifth in distance from the Sun. Although they could have had no idea of the planet’s vast dimensions, the ancient astronomers who discovered it, intuitively gave it the name of the ruler of the Gods in the Greco-Roman pantheon. Jupiter is larger than all the other planets together and has an internal heat source that emits more energy than it receives from the Sun. It has its own system of satellites that emits intense bursts of radio noise. On the inner levels of life Jupiter represents the principles of spiritual growth and expansion through a better understanding of life’s experiences.

Jupiter is the planetary ruler of the mutable Fire sign Sagittarius, the ninth sign in the zodiac whose natural domain is the ninth house. Among many other things both sign and house are responsible for higher education, especially that which can be obtained from the religions and philosophies of our world, the law, long distance travelling and distant relations like in-laws. A lifetime in Sagittarius offers human souls many opportunities for expanding their whole being, mentally and spiritually as well as physically. On the whole, Sagittarians are jovial and easy-going people who are at all times ready to widen their horizons by acquiring the skills that enable their consciousness to grow and expand through many and varied experiences. Jupiter represents humankind’s super-conscious faculties and its direct connection with God.

Gemini and Sagittarius are in polar opposition to each other in the zodiac. Both signs deal with the mind. That’s why in many of the legends of our world they are represented as twins. Gemini is the earthly twin with its earthly mind and Sagittarius is its Heavenly counterpart that functions through its superconscious faculties. At some stage of our development these two aspects of our nature need to be brought together and trained so that they are no longer at loggerheads but complement each other and harmoniously work together. Only then can the two begin to play for us the role of the allegorical winged messenger of the Gods, Mercury, the ruler of Gemini, Air, and of Virgo, Earth.

Mercury’s energies enable us earthlings to steal the fire of the Gods by bringing the creative ideas, wisdom and knowledge of the Highest into earthly life. As aspiring healers and lightbringers we are required to share them unselfishly with others and ultimately for the benefit of our whole world. The highest purpose of anyone who is strongly under the influence of Chiron/Sagittarius is to alleviate the suffering of our world. And the more we recognise that basically is cause by nothing but ignorance, the more we are gripped by an urge to end this sad state. We realise that this can only be done by helping others to gain their own inner entry to the light of God’s wisdom, knowledge and understanding. Silently, we swear to ourselves that for us this work will not end until every last shred of unawareness and the misery it brings about has gone from our world for good.

With increasing maturity and spiritual awareness, it can hardly have escaped the legendary Chiron’s attention that the cause of all human fighting, quarrelling and warmaking is our race’s ignorance of not knowing that that the true nature of even the last one of us is being a child of God. Chiron eventually gave up his earthly existence because deep down he was aware of his own immortality and everyone else’s. Safe in the knowledge that in truth there is no death, he went in search of ways to help humankind gain access to the fire of the Gods, the wisdom and truth of the Highest in the first place.

Chiron is filled with good intentions, but the giant snake Hydra is defending God’s sacred fire, i.e. the all-encompassing and immensely powerful spiritual knowledge and wisdom of his feminine counterpart, the Goddess. I see the Hydra as a symbolism for human ignorance. It is a snake with many heads and as soon as one of them has been cut off, two more grow in its place. During the ages of the Goddess’s reign Her wisdom and truth had been freely available to all. But when the patriarchy gradually took over it was guarded by overzealous masculine priesthoods in pursuit of personal power over people’s souls and their worldly possessions. If people were sufficiently frightened, they would hand them over to the priests and the institutions they served in exchange for a place in Heaven.

Sagittarius is zodiacal sign of the storyteller and the con-person as well as that of the showbusiness people. Blessed with the gift of gab, garrulous Sagittarians are also the super-salespeople of the zodiac capable of selling goods and ideas with equal ease. Christianity’s sacred texts, the Bible, available in Latin only for a long time, made the fullest possible use of all these gifts. Through this the priesthood’s knowledge remained a secret that could not be penetrated by ordinary folks, who had been brainwashed and indoctrinated with the fear of God by the religions from which Christianity evolved. For a long time Christian masses were held entirely in Latin, read by a priest who had his back turned to the congregation. It was this kind of behaviour that during the Piscean Age gave the clergy great power over people’s souls.

But now that the Age of Aquarius is with us, discovering God’s truth and making it their own sets ever more individuals free from the reign of the spiritual suppression and slavery of the religious institutions of our world. Those who are brave enough to do battle with the Hydra of ignorance and who are removing one of its heads after the other, receive the Hydra’s blood, a symbol of the Goddess’s wisdom. Potential lightbringers can drink of it with relish and share it with those around them, so that their earthly self’s false beliefs and prejudices can also die and give birth to the higher aspects of their nature.

This enables them to help their own and humankind’s evolution by focussing on that which is good, right and beautiful in our world. Everything that is not yet in this state we need to lay into the hands of God and the Angels, for they know the plan and are executing it. It is all right for us to rest safely in the knowledge that everything that is still ugly and evil in our world in the fullness of time will also be made beautiful and good, because that is the truth. The radiance of the Christ Star’s light has always been and forever will be working on beautifying and perfecting, i.e. making whole, all aspects of our world. And because the Christ and Its Light is as much part of us as we are part of it, this is valid for all of us. By guiding, protecting and supporting every one of our creative and spiritual efforts, the Christ light gradually becomes part of us until eventually it has taken over our whole being and we have evolved into a Christed one in our own right.

Nothing has ever been achieved by dwelling on the miseries and horrors that for educational purposes still are necessary in our world, as otherwise they would not happen. That which in our world is not yet wholly of Christ but of the Earth with the passing of time disintegrates, because it lacks the Divine force that is responsible for the unfolding of the great plan of life and holding everything it contains on the right course. Knowing this, we can afford to watch quietly and without our trust in the Highest Forces ever shaking, the slow and inexorable gradual breaking through of the Christ light in all aspects of our world.

We can think of and feel for those who are suffering with love and sympathy, but let’s not allow anything to drag us into the quagmire of negativity the mass media are busily and happily preparing for us on a daily basis. That is not the way we can help anyone, least of all ourselves. We are here to do our share of establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth by raising humankind’s consciousness and bringing new hope through focussing on that which is good, right and beautiful in our present existence. This is quite realistic when one bears in mind that the law of evolution ensures that everything, including each individual human spirit and soul, no matter in what lowly evolutionary state they may presently be, will also begin to develop their higher nature eventually.

You and I have been granted the gift of another lifetime so we can conduct our lives as good examples for the younger and less experienced souls among our siblings in the human family. We are here to give of our special abilities and with their help spread happiness and increase the balance and harmony of our world through a better understanding of the processes of life and the true purpose of humankind’s earthly existence. Only that which is good and right is of God and in harmony with the first principle of life, love. If we but look at our world and everybody in it with the eyes of love, it is not hard to make our contribution towards creating a new world that is a better and more beautiful place for all its lifeforms.

The most essential part of the Great Architect’s plan is that in the final analysis the only thing anyone can do is move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. But, individually and collectively this can only come about through everyone’s own endeavours. As we know by now, on the inner level of life all is one and everything that happens anywhere in the whole of Creation affects everything else. It makes me shudder to think of how much making good is still waiting to be done by us and redeemed – by one other than us. This applies to every last bit of the damage we once did and of the pain we inflicted upon others in the course of our many earthly lifetimes when we were still ignorant of our true nature.

Nothing that ever happened in our world has been and nothing that to this day is taking place was or is outside of God’s plan and reach. A wise higher purpose lies behind everything, of that we can be sure. Bearing this in mind, may we never forget what St. John 8:7 told us about the Master’s reaction to the threats against a woman caught in adultery: ‘Jesus bent down and wrote with his finger on the ground. When they kept on questioning him, he straightened up and said to them: ‘Let anyone among you who is without sin be the first to throw a stone at her.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Sun In Sagittarius’ 
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 29, 2016)

*The Tale Of The Butterfly 

*_*




*_​
Once upon a time, by the side of a dusty road in India sat an old beggar who was selling cocoons. He noticed that a young boy had been watching him for many days. Finally, he beckoned the boy and asked him: ‘Have you any idea of what beauty lies within my cocoons?’ When the boy shook his head, the old man continued: ‘Every one of them is the home of a beautiful butterfly. I will give you one, so you can watch how it happens. But you must be very careful and not handle the cocoon until the butterfly emerges.’ ​​ 
Enchanted with his gift, the boy hurried home to await the emergence of the butterfly. He laid the cocoon on the floor and while watching it became aware of a curious thing. The butterfly seemed to be beating its wings against the hard outer shell of its chrysalis. ‘The poor little thing will surely perish before it can break free from its prison,’ thought the boy. ‘I have to help it!’ 

And so he pried the cocoon open. Out flopped a soggy brown and ugly thing that quickly died. After a while, the boy met the beggar again and told him what had happened. ‘Ah yes,’ the old man said: ‘It is necessary for the creature to beat its growing wings against the walls of its cocoon, until they have grown strong enough to support it when it finally emerges as a butterfly. Through its struggling alone can the creature’s wings become durable enough to carry and support it. It dies when this is denied because its only chance of developing the necessary strength was taken from it.’

The butterfly is a symbol of transformation. The life cycle of each one of them represents a microcosm of the macrocosm of humankind’s individual and collective evolutionary process. May the walls of everyone’s cocoon be just thick enough – and no more – to support us in our struggle of breaking free from the mental prison of the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions about our true nature that have kept us bound to the Earth plane for such a long take. May every one of us at long last take to our spiritual wings to aid our flight of growing and evolving into the beautiful beings we are truly meant to be. 

The essence of a teaching from the White Eagle calendar August  2016: ‘Through limitation and suffering human souls emerge into the Divine light and life, just as a caterpillar moves from the chrysalis stage and transforms itself into a beautiful winged creature that enjoys dancing in the warmth and light of the Sun.’
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 30, 2016)

*The Ages of Humankind*

*The Age Of Cancer

*_*




*_​About 9100 BC – 6900 BC

*The Age Of The Great Mother, The Goddess,*
*The Birthing, Nurturing And Caring Principle Of Life*
​ 
Astrology provides us with insights into the coming and going of the ages of humankind. With its help the curtain lifts on the vast stage of earthly life and enables us to see for ourselves how, with each new age our world has ever entered, a new phase of its evolutionary pathway begins. Astrology allows us glimpses of how we, individually and collectively, have always been relentlessly moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. We and our world are integral parts of the whole of Creation’s constant moving in vast Cosmic cycles and never-ending circles. The end of one cycle is the beginning of another and everything that happens affects every individual life just as much as our whole world. This applies to our own life just as much as it does to our world and the whole of Creation.

The cardinal signs of the zodiac are Aries and Libra, Cancer and Capricorn. The Sun’s entry into each one of them is a special occasion and a signal that another part of our earthly year is commencing. In Aries and Libra’s case we celebrate the occasion with the equinoxes and in Cancer and Capricorn with the solstices. When the Sun moves into Cancer, the seeds that were sown in spring have taken root and flourished. Fruits are setting and beginning to ripen and something similar happened to humankind during the Age of Cancer. And that’s the point where we start our reflections of past ages.

Cancer is the Sign of the Great Mother of all life, the Universe’s nurturing and caring principle. All worlds and the lifeforms in them are the result of the creative ideas and the will of the Great Father. They are coming into manifestation with the help of the love and wisdom of the Great Mother. Cancer, the cardinal Water sign, is the domain of our individual and collective feeling nature, the individual and collective soul of our world. It is the sign of the archetypal mother who is present everywhere in the whole of Creation. Without Her there could be no life. 

Cancer is ruled by the Moon. The sign and planet stand for the processes of conceiving, bearing, birthing, nurturing and protecting the offspring of all species in earthly life, animal and human alike. As Cancer is also the sign of home and mother, roots and hereditary concerns, under the influence of its energies the need awakened in people for creating homes for themselves and their offspring. They looked for places that were suitable for settling down and living permanently, instead of continuing their nomadic ways of the past. Settlements began to appear with them came early signs of civilisation and the domestication of farm animals.

The Great Mother is the love and wisdom aspect of the Divine Trinity of Father/Mother and their only born Son, the Universal Christ. In all parts of our world evidence can be found that people worshipped the Mother Goddess. For example she is prominent in the legend of Isis and Osiris, the Egyptian myth of Creation. Thousands of years later their son Horus reappeared in a different guise as the central figure of the Jesus legend, having gone through various other presentations between the two of them. Greek mythology’s Creation myth is the legend of Uranus and Gaia. Read more about this by following the link at the end of this chapter. The most recent idolised symbol of the Great Mother is Christianity’s Virgin Mary and the cult that has always surrounded her. 

During the most recent Age of Cancer the development of human nature’s feminine aspect and the worship of the Mother blossomed and reached an all time peak. When this had run its course, the time had come for the development of the masculine aspect of God’s nature and ours, the feminine’s polar opposite. For this purpose it was necessary that every human soul had to experience every aspect of it, its highest as well as its lowest characteristics. To provide us with a well balanced earthly education, in some of our lifetimes we play the role of a man and in others that of a woman. Everything depends on what kind of a lesson we require at any given time.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Purpose Of Individuality’ 
[*=center]‘The Mass Of People – Ruled By The Moon’ 
[*=center]‘When Creation Was Began – A Tale For The Aquarian Age’ 
 
Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘World History For Us All’
 
[*=center]‘The Grand Ages And The Age Of Aquarius’ 
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 31, 2016)

*The Age Of Gemini*

About 6900 BC – 4700 BC

*The Age Of Communication And Writing

*_*




*_​Fast forward about two thousand years and again the curtain lifts and reveals that a new phase in God’s great plan of life is unfolding before our eyes. We have arrived in the Age of Gemini, but what kind of a sign is it? Lifetimes spent in one of the Air signs, Gemini, Libra and Aquarius, are dedicated to the development of humankind’s mental abilities. In each of the Air signs this manifests itself in a different way. Mutable Gemini serves the development of our earthly mind’s analytical, logical and rational thinking capabilities. Mercury is the planetary ruler of Gemini and also of mutable Earth sign Virgo. In several legends of our world Mercury is depicted as the winged messenger of the Gods who steals their fire. With our help that’s an activity he is pursuing with great vigour to this day.​​ Through teaching, speaking and writing the mutable signs are concerned with the spreading of ideas. To enable us to do so in the first place, languages had to be introduced. Later writing also became necessary so that the ideas we received from the highest levels of life could be shared with ever more people. During the most recent Age of Gemini these things made a quantum leap forwards. Depending on which lesson is next in store for our individual and collective evolutionary pathway, the Angels around the throne of God seed the relevant ideas into the consciousness of our world, where they can be picked up by those who were ready to act as channels.

This is how every one of the myths of our world came into being, the ones about Chiron, Uranus and Gaia, Abraham and Moses just as much as those about the book of Genesis with its tale of Adam and Eve, and eventually the New Testament’s Mary and Jesus legend. At first these stories were only passed on orally by storytellers and itinerant preacher-men. As soon as writing had been introduced, scribes appeared on the scene.

As early as five thousand years ago a Chinese Military Commander named Shen Loam in charge of that Empires Western frontier kept a written military log. Grateful for his station assignment he made it his duty to the Emperor to personally test every known edible plant for its food, non-food, medicinal and non-medicinal value. There are over twenty-five thousand edible plants on Earth. The written documentation of all these tests were his gift to the Emperor for the honour of being elevated to Supreme Commander. The Chinese language is still basically the same as it was then, so it is fairly easy for current day Chinese to read these ancient documents.

From ‘The History Of Writing Instruments’​ 
The intention of all legends has always been to remind our race of the existence of the spiritual realities that form the background of our earthly existence. The tales to this day are speaking to us of realms that are inhabited by higher and highest beings who bring us and our world into being and who are ultimately responsible for us. The Chiron legend appeared when the patriarchy had established itself firmly. This shows in the fact that Chiron steals the fire of the Gods, when in truth it is the Goddess’s wisdom, Her knowledge of the healing arts. Being wounded himself and cannot find any healing, he eventually surrenders his immortality – just the way every human soul in earthly life does when it once more agrees to descend into experiencing earthly life.

With the passing of time this happened so frequently that the awareness of our true eternal nature vanished from our consciousness. Yet, no-one will ever be able take it from us for good. Like Chiron, the wounded healer, and later Jesus as the symbol of our small self, every human soul on the Earth plane of life finds itself nailed to the cross of this existence because certain lessons are waiting for us there. That’s why we have to remain until they have been learnt. This happens many times over, but eventually we have matured sufficiently into spiritual adulthood that we freely and willingly refuse to follow the desires of our lower animal nature and nail them to the cross. The spirit of our true self then metaphorically speaking rises from its tomb to save and redeem us, its earthly counterpart, and that is its resurrection and reunion with our Highest or God Self and through this with all life.

Gemini is the sign of the twins and represents the higher and lower aspects of our nature. Everything on the Earth plane is greatly affected by the energies of the sign of the age we are passing through at any given time. Although the word ‘religion’ comes from the Latin word ‘religare’, which means joining or bonding something together, as a result of Gemini’s split personality caused by its pronounced dual nature the religions of the Age of Gemini inherited these characteristics. The kind of behaviour caused by this established itself and became the norm for all souls who from that time onwards took part in earthly life. As a result the growing apart of the two aspects of human nature deepened and the religions, instead of bonding us with our Creator, removed us ever more of the conscious awareness of His/Her presence.

Because higher and lower parts of our nature could no longer understand each other, the battles that ensued between them were fought on the Earth plane. The increasingly misogynistic religions and the new institutions that sprung up around them were run by an ever more power-crazed and dominating, controlling and cruel, greedy and corrupt elitist priesthood. For a very long time their recruits were only drawn from the ranks of the aristocracy of the countries in which these religions operated. The teachings they conjured up removed humankind ever further away from the knowledge of the true role of the feminine as an equal partner of the masculine – above in the Heavens, as well as below on the Earth.

There’s no need for shedding tears over whatever happened during past ages and lifetimes. Everything undoubtedly has been necessary to teach us the lessons we required according to God’s great plan of life. All of it has been and still is the Angels’ way of teaching us to differentiate between light and darkness, good and evil, truth and lies. And that can only be done by acquiring Gemini’s highly critical nature and its ability to analyse everything down to the minutest details. For as long as this aspect of our earthly minds remained insufficiently evolved, they could not protect us and our world against the onslaught of the patriarchal religions and their priesthoods. And that in turn was possible only because they too lacked the understanding of God’s true nature, their own and everybody else’s and the duality that is an inevitable part of it.
 
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The History Of Writing Instruments’ 
[*=center]‘The Qualities Of The Sun Signs’ 
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 1, 2016)

*The Age Of Taurus*

*The Age Of Control Of The Earth And Development Of Agriculture

*_*



*_​ 
About 4700 BC- 2500 BC
​ 
Another roughly two thousand years have passed and once more God’s great plan of life is beginning to unfold for lessons of a different kind for us and our world. We have reached the Age of Taurus, the fixed Earth sign ruled by Venus, the planet of peace and love, harmony and beauty. First let’s take a closer look at the characteristics of this sign. Taurus loves the good things of the Earth, like wine, women and song, and feels a great need to ground itself in material possessions of all kinds. It loves gold and money and clings to all its gains with steadfast determination and strength. It is impossible to know the exact time when humankind first began to dig for gold. Some of the oldest known golden artefacts have been found in the Varna Necropolis in Bulgaria. Its graves were built during the Taurean Age between 4700 and 4200 BC, but there are indications that gold mining could be much older and no less than seven thousand years old.




​
The characteristics of unevolved Taurus are an over-strong desire nature that expresses itself in young and inexperienced souls as greed and avarice, envy and jealousy, overly clinging and possessive, over-fond of material goods and possessions. Jealously Taureans guard whatever they consider to be their possession, people and things alike. Grudges are born for a long time when something goes from them. Taurus is the builder of the zodiac and this is the age when agriculture started to develop. As a continuous food supply from the Earth was ensured and had no longer be procured by hunting and gathering alone, ever more people gave up their nomadic way of life and living in tents made of animal hide. They started building homes for themselves in fertile areas where settlements appeared.

As agriculture gradually became established and working the land was women’s work, there no longer was any need for the men to spend time on endless hunting excursions to provide food for their community. As the saying goes, the devil finds work for idle hands. Hordes of bored and dissatisfied men started to gather and roamed the countryside. They stole women’s produce and general marauding and troublemaking slowly but surely gained in popularity.

Meanwhile, in Egypt the Great Pyramid and many other huge structures were built all over the country and especially in the Nile valley. Erected for the glory of the Pharaohs, the ancient Egyptian kings and queens, to this day they have remained some of the finest witnesses of what heights builders’ crafts reached during the Age of Taurus. The walled cities of Babylon and Sumeria also came into being during this time.

Ziggurats were massive structures built in the ancient Mesopotamian valley and western Iranian plateau that had the form of a terraced step pyramid of successively receding levels. Notable examples of this include the Great Ziggurat of Ur near Nasiriyah, Iraq; the Ziggurat of Aqar Quf near Baghdad, Iraq; Chogha Zanbil in Khūzestān, Iran; and Sialk near Kashan, Iran.

Ziggurats were built by the Sumerians, Babylonians, Elamites, Akkadians, and Assyrians for their religions. Each ziggurat was part of a temple complex that included other buildings. The precursors of the ziggurat were raised platforms that date from the Ubaid period in the fourth millennium BC. The earliest ziggurats began to appear near the end of the Early Dynastic Period, about 2,900 BC. The latest Mesopotamian ziggurats date from the sixth century BC. Built in receding tiers upon a rectangular, oval or square platform, the ziggurat was a pyramidal structure that had a flat top. Sun-baked bricks made up the core of the ziggurat and for its facings on the outside fired bricks were used. They were often glazed in different colours and may have had astrological significance. The number of tiers ranged from two to seven.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Flight Of Icarus’ 
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 2, 2016)

*The Age Of Aries*

*The Age of New Beginnings,*
*Warfare, Violence And Conquest

*


​ 
About 2500 BC – 300 BC

​Yet another two thousand years or so have passed and once more the curtain lifts on the stage of God’s great plan for humankind. Woe betide us! We have reached the Age of Aries, the cardinal Fire sign, ruled by Mars, the planet that took its name from the Roman God of war. Aries is the pioneering and adventuring sign of the zodiac that signals new beginnings for us individually and also our world.

Male aggression and a desire for dominance and power are present in both sexes, conscious in men and unconscious in women. During the Age of Aries the time had come for our whole world to experience the negative manifestations of this sign. Among them are:



Arrogance and egotism.
Ruthlessness.
Wishing to impose their views on others.
Trying to dominate those around them.
Being too opinionated, forthright and pushy.
Insist on being right, no matter what.
Ready to cross swords with anyone, time and place, at the slightest provocation. If there isn’t one, an excuse can easily be found.
Jumping to conclusions.
Rushing into action without due forethought.
Creating problems for self and others through too much haste.
Shooting first, then asking questions.
 
With the development of agriculture sufficient useful occupations were no longer available for many men at the time when the lower and lowest characteristics of humankind’s masculine energies were moving into the foreground of our world’s consciousness. We all have inherited them from our animal forebears. Alas, as we know only too well by now, taming them was going to take thousands of years in Earth terms. The wild, untamed part of our earthly nature is a symbolism for what became known as ‘the devil’.

During lifetimes in this sign as young and inexperienced souls we are assertive and aggressive, argumentative and confrontational, seeking and enjoying disputes of any kind. Our desire nature is extremely strong and we constantly want something and everything. Impatient and unwilling to wait for anything, we want things *now* and walk over dead bodies, if need be, to get them. We go for what we want without hesitation and if the object of our desire isn’t to our liking, which it frequently is, we drop it like a hot potato and move on in pursuit of another conquest. These typical behaviour patterns shed some light on how it came about that men during the Arian Age increasingly turned on each other, took what they wanted, at first from each other and then also from those around them, especially their women. Warfare as an expression of the joy of maiming, killing and destroying entered into humankind’s consciousness. Using our inborn ingenuity ever more destructive weapons were thought of and developed, culminating in those of mass destructions of our time. Their use is a direct result of the Karma all of us together created in bygone ages.

The fiery Mars energies are of a very masculine nature. In both genders they are a pure sexual/spiritual force that is equally hard to handle in women and men alike. Arrogant and selfish, highly sexed and utterly convinced of their own superiority, unevolved Arians like to think of themselves as something very special and way above all others. During the Age of Aries the males of our species more and more developed the strutting of their stuff behaviour of the males of our animal ancestors. As the Mars energies are conscious in men and work from the subconscious in women, the males of our species increasingly saw themselves the masters of their Universe. All that needs to be done in this role is going out into the world and overcoming everything that stands in the way of our desires, conquering everything that comes our way, to possess, if need be by force.

What a long time it has taken until it finally came clear that the best we human beings can ever hope to become is a master of the Universe of ourselves. Yes, we are in this world to conquer and overcome, but only the drives and urges of our lower animal nature and never other people. Creating the necessary educational balance takes many lifetimes in which we appear, every now and then as a man at the giving end of barbaric behaviour towards the females in their lives, and then as a woman at the receiving end. Through these experiences we learn and grow in wisdom and understanding of our own and humankind’s nature. When at last we have spiritually matured sufficiently the Divine spark of love in our hearts stir from its slumbers and the higher aspect of our nature begin to take over.

One of these days, hopefully soon, our race will have learnt to channel its natural ingenuity into peaceful outlets, instead of inventing ever more sophisticated and deadly weapons that are blessed by the priests on both sides of the conflict, to maim, kill and destroy each other. When this part of God’s great plane is over, hopefully soon, there will be nothing that can stop us from making the dream of a peaceful world a reality in earthly life. Under the guidance of God and the Angels, in thoughts and words of affirmation, we need to project the blessing and healing power of the Christ Light into the dark forces that are still at work in our world. The radiance of the Christ Star absorbs their energies and in the temple of healing in the heart of the Star they are then uplifted and transmuted into blessing, healing and harmonising energies that flow freely into the farthest and remotest corners of Creation.

In all our spiritual endeavours we should never forget what one of the sages of our world once said: ‘Only when the power of love overcomes the love of power, will our world know peace. So, let’s humbly ask the Angels to show us how to safely go about this work. They need our help just as much as we require theirs and any time by day or night they are willing to assist us, all we have to do is ask.

Let’s now return to our reflections about the ages for a moment. With the help of humankind’s learning during the Age of Taurus, the more the influence of the Arian energies increased, the more men developed a taste for building themselves empires through invading and occupying formerly peaceful countries they grew ever bigger. By suppressing and exploiting the indigenous people of their conquered territories, they brought trouble and strife wherever they went. As ever more sophisticated machinery for increasingly brutal warfare was invented, the invaders more easily got hold of the people and their lands and confiscated their resources. This is how the empires of China, Persia, Greece, the Romans and finally the British kept on expanding.

 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 3, 2016)

*The Age Of Pisces*

*The Age Of Karma And The Soul *
*And The Beginnings Of Our Present Major Religions

*_*



*_​ 
About 300 BC – 1900 AD
​ 
Gullibility has been one of our race’s most formidable enemies in past ages. This particularly applied during the Age of Pisces from about 300 BC – 1900 AD. The mutable Water sign Pisces is co-ruled by expansive and mighty Jupiter and deceptive, nebulous and devious Neptune. As a result of these energies, the Piscean age was one of blind faith and deception on a grand scale, as one would expect from the combined force of the sign’s two vast planetary rulers. The appearance of the Jesus legend at the beginning of the Piscean Age makes more sense when one considers that Jupiter is also the sole ruler of Sagittarius, the sign of the raconteur and storyteller, the conman and gambler of the zodiac.

With the coming of the Aquarian Age, in keeping with God’s plan, it was time to leave the negative influence of those energies behind and to start developing their highest and most positive sides. The wise higher purpose of all lying and cheating experiences, in particular those of the Piscean Age, has been to teach us and our world the value of honesty and truth in all our encounters. Those who took part in the grand Piscean lesson and have learnt from it sufficiently are ready to intuitively receive the sacred wisdom and truth of the Highest. With the help of the Angels and Masters, friends and helpers in the world of light they are receiving this gift and for them book-learning is no longer necessary.

The negative aspects of Pisces that need to be overcome are carelessness, a fondness of building castles in the air, deceptiveness and going through life with our heads in the clouds. As well as being hypersensitive and irritated by discords, we may be sentimental, subversive, unstable, wandering and woolly. Overcoming these characteristics sets us free to develop the Piscean positive characteristics of artistic gifts and the ability to play our part in life in positive and constructive ways, in spite of being a dreamer and idealist. As our imaginative, inspirational and mediumistic capabilities begin to unfold, we become ever more sensitive to the artistic inspiration that flows from the higher and highest levels of life into ours. We are spiritual and subtle beings with a great love for music and rhythm.

Pisces is a mutable Water sign, its natural domain is the twelfth house. Both sign and house are of the soul and of Karma, also known as the place of our own undoing, where our sins from past lifetimes are catching up and shaking hands with us, waiting to be redeemed. The Water signs serve the development of the emotions and of the soul, individually and collectively. It was an age that taught us and our world the dangers of blind faith. But above all, in my view, the whole of patriarchy and in particular the Age of Pisces has been teaching us and our world priceless lessons of the wise use and the abuse of power. You can read more about the age of blind faith by following the link at the end of this chapter.

Pisces being co-ruled by misty, mysterious and nebulous Neptune and vast and expansive Jupiter, the ruler of the superconscious realm, it is hardly surprising that this Age was dominated by the development of the major religions of our world. Christianity with its mixture of persecution and the ideals of spiritual redemption and salvation evolved from Judaism. Islam in turn evolved from Christianity. All three religions are but twigs on the branch of religious tree of our world.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Preparing For The Age Of Aquarius’ 
[*=center]‘Pisces – The Sign Of The Soul’ 
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *

 
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 4, 2016)

*The Age Of Aquarius*

*The Age Of Rebellion And Revolution*
*bringing Enlightenment And Spiritual Freedom

*_*



*_​
 From approx. 1900 AD – 4,100 AD

​So much has been said about the Age of Aquarius throughout my writing, but there is still a great deal more. Before we go any further let’s take a look at the different types of energies that are influencing us during any given age. At present we are still struggling with the change of energies between two signs that are so profoundly different in their approach to life and yet on the spiritual level of life are responding to each other very well.

Pisces as a mutable Water sign is receptive and feminine. First and foremost it is about the development of the world of our feelings and emotions, the soft and sensitive, dreamy and otherworldly realm of the soul. The energies of the fixed Air sign Aquarius are in sharp contrast with it. They are purely of the mind. People who function purely on the mind level, without the beneficial influence of their soul they are bereft of feelings. As a result they can be exceedingly cold and detached, to the point of downright cruelty.

The three Air signs, Gemini, Libra and Aquarius, serve the training of humankind’s mental faculties of understanding. High among them rank all kinds of communication, so we have to learn how to express ourselves in writing and this skill enables us to read other people’s messages. Evidence is appearing everywhere that during the Aquarian Age the progress of humankind’s intellectual capabilities is moving ever more into the foreground of our attention. We have found out that thinking is the greatest power in the whole of Creation and with this discovery the time has come for learning to control our thought processes and practising things like mindfulness and positive thinking.

Among many other things Aquarius is the sign of technology and communications, friendship and siblinghood with all life. Equipped with the gift of hindsight, with which we are blessed in the year 2016, the time when I was putting the finishing touches to this new part of my jottings, it could clearly be seen that the Age of Pisces really had ended about 1900 AD. This means that the Age of Aquarius has been with us for some time now and it can be clearly seen everywhere in our world that the influence of its energies are growing increasingly powerful.

Steered by the forces at work behind the scenes of earthly life and their ideas, humankind’s ingenuity always has been and forever will be without bounds. Nowhere was there more evidence of it than in all fields of technology, especially communications. From its earliest beginnings in the late 1800s it has been speeding up at an ever increasing pace. Looking back from where we are now, one cannot call it anything but breathtaking. As communications would become ever more important during this age, the Morse code and the telephone were invented. This was swiftly followed by the technology for the development of radio, television and the Internet, making ever farther reaching communications around our world possible.

The Aquarian Age also brought us the development of travelling by air and since humankind’s first attempts at flying with the help of machinery has been making phenomenal strides forward. The patriarchal influence saw to it that at first the technology involved was employed for producing increasingly sophisticated war machinery so that we could destroy each other more effortlessly and speedily. But it did not take long until the technical scales of our world commenced to tip towards friendlier uses like building worldwide friendship rings with the help of the Internet and things like Facebook, Twitter and so forth.

Aquarius represents God’s voice and it is the birthright of every human spirit and soul, in this world and our other world, towards the end of their earthly education to return into the conscious awareness of humankind’s true nature and who and what God really is. The new age brings us a renewal of the knowledge that each one of us has an inner teacher, the living God within or intuition, who is waiting to share Its wisdom and knowledge with us. All we have to do is knock at our inner door and ask for our Highest Self’s help.

The present evolutionary phase is going to see the end of all inequalities between the genders and races of our world. The more the knowledge gets around that all of us are God’s children of the Earth, each one with exactly the same rights and responsibilities, the more easily we shall shake off the oppressive forces that to this day exist in our world as a result of the patriarchy’s erroneous belief that one gender or person is superior to the other. 

The Aquarian Age demands self-mastery and self-discipline from each one of us and if we are willing to practise it and behave in a masterly fashion, as demonstrated by the Jesus legend, the doors to this age’s enlightenment and spiritual freedom are swinging open. God’s great plan of life provides that the Age of Aquarius brings us the truth about every aspect of life. That means the end of all false beliefs and perceptions, prejudices and superstitions born from humankind’s ignorance of God’s true nature and its own. My observations of and insights into the various ages leave no doubt in my mind that this plan has always been unfolding the way it should.

Now that the religions of the past have fulfilled their purpose in the teaching process of our world, each one of them will gradually disappear. Decreasing numbers of churchgoers are confirming this. The Age of Pisces has been an age of lies, deceptions and blind faith. It’s good to know that this part of our development lies behind us and that the age of truth has dawned upon our world. For many it has already brought the rediscovery that love is God’s true nature and our own, that love is the law of life and that the reason for our being in earthly life is that we should learn to love wisely, the way God loves all His/Her Creations.

This love is one of power, justice and wisdom, handled wisely with kindness and goodness, gentleness and compassion, affection and warmth for all lifeforms. And our human hearts are at least potentially a holy Grail cup for receiving God’s love and giving it to those around us. Human relationships are so important for us because each one offers constant opportunities for learning to love wisely and thus bringing forth the highest aspects of our nature.

As we know by now, love is the supreme law of life from which all others evolved. The intention of the highest forces of life has been to get to know through humankind the polar opposite of love and that which is good. ‘I love My Creation and all creatures in it. I will send them out to explore and learn about themselves and Me. To ensure that each one of them is eventually drawn back into My loving embrace, I am passing the law of cause and effect that decrees that everything in the whole Creation has to return to its source. Acts of aggression, oppression and injustice are transgressions against law of love that created negative Karma, which eventually has to be redeemed for the simple reason that everything in the whole of Creation has to balance. That’s why at some time, either during this lifetime or a future one, every bit of our offences has to be made good, by none other than us.

Aquarius is the sign in which humankind’s highest hopes, dreams and aspirations can find fulfilment. Programmed into and imprinted in the deepest recesses of every soul’s consciousness is the desire and dream of escaping from the hardships, tests and trials of earthly life into the state known as Paradise, the oneness with God and all life. That’s also where the wish for meeting the ideal love and lover is located. Our God or Christ Self is this perfect being who understands us and knows and responds to our heart’s most deepest yearnings. This is the one for whom we have searched in vain throughout all earthly lifetimes. Like everything that has ever been in our life,  this too fulfils a wise higher purpose. You can read more about this by following the links at the end of this chapter.

It is difficult to assess when one of the ages is definitely over and is making room for the next one. Some believe that the Aquarian Age started around the year 1900. When I take my nose off the canvas and look at our world from a higher perspective, I see a great deal of evidence everywhere that the great balancing act of the creative forces of Heaven and Earth, masculine and feminine, darkness and light, positive and negative and so forth, over the ages has constantly been gathering momentum. During the Aquarian Age the Divine marriage between the highest levels of life and our planet will be consummated. And that is the completion of its spiritualisation which has been going on every since humankind entered its realms.

I sense that the final curtain on the last act of the tragicomedy of Earth life has gently been descending for some time. Whether the play will finish with some great cataclysm or in peaceful ways depends on God’s plan for humankind. Considering that on the inner level all life is one and each one of us influences everything else, I believe that a peaceful solution is quite on the cards. As with the help and will of God and the Angels all things are possible and nothing happens without them, the energies of the awakening ones could eventually grow so powerful that they penetrate the consciousness of the rest of us deeply enough to rouse their Christ nature from its slumbers. Regardless of how it all comes about, I am convinced that the spiritual aspects of us and our world shall always be taken care of and be safe.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Age Of Aquarius’ 
[*=center]‘Flying Into The Freedom Of The Aquarian Age’ 
‘The Sun In Aquarius’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 5, 2016)

*The Great Balancing Act







*​In the course of our race’s many earthly lifetimes first the characteristics of the Great Mother of all life, the Goddess, the wisdom and love aspect of the Divine, represented by the elements Water and Earth, had to be experienced by us and our world, so it could imprint itself in our race’s earthly consciousness. Through this the feminine intuitive, soft, sensitive and vulnerable feeling side of the soul developed in our individual and collective consciousness. For this purpose the pendulum of the Divine energies had to swing far out to the feminine side. When this aspect of our nature had grown sufficiently, the time had come for focussing our attention on the growth of the masculine characteristics of the Great Father of all life, the God, the power aspect of the Divine, represented by the elements of Fire and Air. 

 
As above, so below. In us, both genders alike contain a feminine as well as a masculine part and energies. The masculine is the spirit and the feminine its soul. The masculine in us, the same as in God, dominates and controls its feminine counterpart. In the Great Father/Mother the wisdom and love of the Mother shapes itself and works peacefully and harmoniously with the will and power of the masculine. He loves her and would not dream to use his power for hurting or harming her in any way. On the contrary, he is making her ever more beautiful and perfect in keeping with his grand design and original ideas. Mother Earth is one of the many manifestations of the Great Mother takes care of constantly beautifying and perfecting her. Until we begin to awaken to our true nature and begin to understand what is at work behind the scenes of the material plane of life, in our ignorance we are the only ones who cause our planet pain and destroy her beauty for selfish gains. 

As earthlings we are required to teach the masculine and feminine parts of our being to co-operate the way the Great Father and Mother are doing. In us the masculine energies are positive and outgoing. This aspect has the power of decision-making and – in some of us so far only potentially – the ability to analyse and think logically and rationally, the same as the creative mind of the Universal intelligence, the Great Architect behind all life and lifeforms who brings new life into being through the sheer power of his thoughts. All of us are an integral part it. The human feminine in both genders is passive and receptive, gentle, kind and loving. Because the feminine loves its counterpart, the masculine, it freely and willingly responds and shapes itself to its will and wishes. 

God and Goddess are of equal importance, one cannot function without the other. An incessant stream of creative ideas pours forth from the masculine force of creation, God. But it is the wisdom of the feminine, the Goddess, who decides where and when something new should be created or things that have outlived their usefulness and become obsolete should be destroyed and removed. Together these two forces of creation attend to their task of creating and destroying whole worlds and everything they contain, animate and inanimate alike. If that isn’t magnificence, please tell me what is?

In principle this process functions the same way in us and our world. When the pendulum of the feminine and masculine energies has swung sufficiently far out into their extreme manifestations in both directions, the time has come for correcting the imbalances this has brought about. Individually and collectively they expressed themselves in the patriarchy’s erroneous beliefs. The point of equilibrium always lies halfway between two extremes and now that we have reached the age of equality, it is everyone’s task to find this point within us and to begin functioning from there. Slowly this development has been taking place in the world around us for quite some time. It will continue until the pendulum has come to rest in the middle between the two extremes of masculine and feminine. When the required balance has finally been established, there will be peace on Earth. Genuine goodwill towards all will have grown in every heart and soul because it is founded on a deep inner understanding of God’s true nature and our own. 

For a long time humankind had to remain ignorant of the fact that there are higher forces at work in the background of our existence and that without them there would be no planet Earth and the life on it. The experience of the patriarchal rule of our world was placed during this period, to show us what happens when the masculine will and power aspect becomes ever more bereft of the mellowing and beneficial influence of the feminine. This is how with the passing of time our race moved further and further away from the knowledge of God’s true nature and our own, so that the cleft between our world and the world of light grew ever deeper. 

Instead of connecting us with our Creator by bringing us His/Her sacred truth, the increasingly misogynistic patriarchal religions were carefully designed to take us further away from knowing who and what God truly is. For a long time these belief systems succeeded, but I believe their days are numbered. Although to this day there are churches that try to guard their followers against any grain of truth they may find along their pathway through life, constantly decreasing numbers of churchgoers prove that their efforts are crowned with less and less success.
*
The New Golden Age Of Plenty*​ 
Not unlike the Roman God Janus, the Saturn of mythology who looks back on the golden Age of plenty he once ruled also points the way into the future for us and our world. Janus was the spirit of doorways and archways, whose two faces simultaneously peer into the past as well as the future. Isn’t it amazing how many of the mythological concepts of the Ancients are still with us and in use now, though unbeknown to most people? For example, Saturday took its name from Saturn and the month January from Janus. Interestingly, January, the month when the Sun transits through parts of both Capricorn and Aquarius, is at the same time the doorway into another year.

Ever more of the debris of the false beliefs and prejudices of past ages, which have been weighing the consciousness of our race down for far too long, is presently washed away by the fresh knowledge the water-bearer is constantly pouring into us and our world. To me, one of the best examples of this is that in truth Saturn never was anyone’s enemy, that on the contrary the energies he represents have always been waiting to be understood in a new light. The true value of this planet’s lessons first had to be recognised before we could accept and even welcome them into our lives as one of our best friends, teachers and helpers. By practising self-restraint and freely giving of our gifts and talents to all, each one of us will eventually make their own very special contribution towards the wellbeing of our race and our whole world. 

The Earth’s vibrations are speeding up now and the pace of human evolution somehow has to keep up with this. Each must make their contribution towards putting an end to the over-consumption of Mother Earth’s precious resources. Without this we shall never reach the stage when there is no more selfishness and greed. The promised golden age can only come about through everybody taking responsibility for themselves and our world, extracting from the system only that which we truly need. This is not as difficult as it may sound to some because the more one becomes aware of one’s true nature again the easier it is to rise above the desires of one’s lower earthly self. All together we have to bring Saturn’s new golden age into being. Every soul on this side of the veil of consciousness will then have sufficient to eat, clean water to drink, a roof over their heads, clothes to wear and shoes on their feet – if they wish to wear them. None other than you and me and those who come after us are going to bring all this about. We are the only ones who can and will do it, hand in hand with God and the Angels, for it has thus been decreed and is indeed written in the Stars.
*
Aquarius – The Sign Of Transfiguration*​ 
Aquarius is also the sign of transfiguration. By definition this means the process of changing from one appearance, state or phase to another and that is precisely what we and our world are going through at present. The further we proceed into the New Age, the more strongly the Aquarian energies will make their presence known to us all. Aquarius is the sign of spiritual rebirth, during which the long promised and awaited spiritual rebirth of humankind is taking place. Souls who respond to the call of this age and willingly submit themselves to its requirements will increasingly be presented with great opportunities for making their own unique contribution through consciously acting as channels for the Divine to bring new understanding and through it healing and peace to our world. 

If during these times of transition from one age into another the Uranian energies would sometimes be all too happy to smash to smithereens everything that gets in its way to just sweep it away, Saturn steps in and prevents it. Among the sterling qualities that can only be acquired with his help are a deep inner sense of responsibility, duty, restraint, discipline and an appreciation of the values of that which has come to us down the ages from our ancestors. The Saturnian virtues can help us to preserve that which has stood the test of time and is worth preserving because it is good. Bear in mind that they could be the things we ourselves may have striven for and bled to death – maybe many times – in previous lifetimes in the role of our own ancestors, and do your best to avoid pouring the baby out with the bathwater during our rebirth. That is what we and our world at this very special time need more than anything else. Now, isn’t that in itself proof enough that Saturn most certainly is one of humankind’s best friends?

Our dream and vision of a better world is presently in the process of becoming a reality on the Earth plane. Each one of us now needs to conspire with our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life and the Angels and Masters to show us how to bring it about. Together with them we are calling upon the Uranian energies to help us smash the existing wobbly building of prejudices, false beliefs and illusion to bits, so that with the help of Saturn’s energies our inner and outer world can be rebuilt nearer to God’s and our own heart’s desire! As in the final analysis God is the source of all inspiration, I feel that this is the message Khayyam brought our world such a long time ago.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 6, 2016)

*The Aquarian Zeitgeist 





*

Ah, Love! Could you and I with fate conspire,
To grasp this sorry scheme of things entire,
Would not we shatter it to bits – and then,
Re-mould it nearer to our heart’s desire?

’The Rubayat’ by Omar Khayyam 1048-1123
​ 
To my mind, nothing expresses the spirit or Zeitgeist of the Aquarian Age better than the above poem. Aquarius is co-ruled by Saturn, the stern disciplinarian of the zodiac, and Uranus, the planet of rebellion and revolution. Uranus was discovered as late as 1781 by William Herschel. The energies of this planet are powerful and highly disruptive, but at the same time freeing, cleansing and purifying. It did not take long after the planet entered into the conscious awareness of our world until their influence were felt by the mass of people as an overwhelming urge to smash up the old order and attempt to shake off the yoke of the ruling classes and so change the status quo for good.

The result was the French Revolution, a period of far-reaching social and political upheaval in France that lasted from 1789 until 1799. It was partially carried forward by Napoleon during the later expansion of the French Empire. The Revolution experienced violent periods of political turmoil that overthrew the monarchy and established France as a republic. The culmination of this revolution was Napoleon’s dictatorship, which rapidly brought many of the French republics principles to Western Europe and beyond.

Inspired by liberal and radical ideas, the French Revolution profoundly altered the course of modern history, triggering the global decline of absolute monarchies while replacing them with republics and liberal democracies. The Revolutionary Wars unleashed a wave of global conflicts that extended from the Caribbean to the Middle East. Historians widely regard the French Revolution as one of the most important events in human history.

The Aquarian principles of ‘Liberté, égalité, fraternité, i.e. Liberty, Equality, Fraternity’ became the national motto of France. Although it has its origin in the French Revolution, at that time it was only one motto among others. It did not become the main one until the Third Republic established itself at the end of the 19th century.

The Russian Revolution is the collective term for a pair of revolutions in Russia in 1917, which dismantled the Tsarist autocracy and eventually led to the rise of the Soviet Union. The Russian Empire collapsed with the abdication of Emperor Nicholas II and the old regime was replaced by a provisional government during the first revolution of February 1917. The month of March in the Gregorian calendar, but the older Julian calendar was in use in Russia at that time. There was a second revolution in October of the same year during which the Provisional Government was removed and replaced with a Bolshevik or Communist government.

The February Revolution in March 1917 was focused around Petrograd, now Saint Petersburg, which was then the capital of Russia. In the chaos, members of the Imperial parliament or Duma assumed control of the country and formed the Russian Provisional Government. The army leadership felt they did not have the means to suppress the revolution, which resulted in the abdication of Tsar Nicholas’. The Soviets or workers' councils were led by radical socialist factions that initially permitted the Provisional Government to rule, but insisted on a prerogative to influence the government and control various militias. The February Revolution took place in the context of heavy military setbacks during World War One, 1914 – 1918, which left much of the Russian army in a state of mutiny.

The late nineteenth and twentieth century witnessed further rumblings in the foundations of our world’s societies. Attempts at restoring its balance were gathering momentum with the rise of the suffrage movement, particularly in the United Kingdom and the United States. At first the males of the common people started to fight for the right to vote. Not long after the females began to rebel against the oppression by the aristocracy and the males of their societies in general. The suffragettes fought their battles for the right to vote for women, demanding that they too should have their say in the running of our world. Thanks to these brave warriors of peace our world is progressing well on the road to total equality of the sexes, with equal rights and duties, as well as pay.

The Chinese Communist Revolution or the 1949 Revolution was the culmination of the Chinese Communist Party’s drive to power since its founding in 1921 and the second part of the Chinese Civil War. In the official media, this period is known as the War of Liberation. Chairman Mao Tse-Tung, 1893-1976, wrote: ‘A revolution is not a dinner party or like writing an essay, painting a picture or doing embroidery. It cannot be so refined, so leisurely and gentle, so temperate, kind, courteous, restrained and magnanimous. A revolution is an insurrection, an act of violence by which one class overthrows another.

‘The struggle of the Black people in the United States for emancipation is a component part of the general struggle of al the people of the world against U.S. imperialism, a component part of the contemporary world revolution. I call on the workers, peasants, and revolutionary intellectuals of all countries and all who are willing to fight against U.S. imperialism to take action and extend strong support to the struggle of the Black people in the United States! People of the whole world, unite still more closely and launch a sustained and vigorous offensive against our common enemy, U.S. imperialism, and its accomplices! It can be said with certainty that the complete collapse of colonialism, imperialism, and all systems of exploitation, and the complete emancipation of all the oppressed peoples and nations of the world are not far off.

The Mao’s words were expressing the Aquarian Age’s main theme. The struggle of all the people of our world is, however, not against US imperialism, as in Mao’s view, but against slavery and oppression of all kinds, especially of a spiritual nature. Saturn and Uranus are the co-ruler of Aquarius. This shows clearly that the freedom of the Aquarian Age will only be granted to those who freely and willingly submit themselves to Saturn’s demands of self-control and self-mastery. It means taking responsibility for ourselves and accepting that we did our share of bringing about the present state of our world and that therefore we need to do our share of putting things right. In the course of many lifetimes each one of us has developed special gifts and talents for this purpose and now the time has come for giving of our best for the good of the whole, in thoughts, words and actions. First we need to put our own inner house in order and then that of humankind.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 7, 2016)

*The Change Of Energies Between The Signs







*
​With every different age we and our world enter a change of energies takes place. It is just the same when for example the progressed Moon in our birthchart moves from one sign into another and/or from one house into the next one. Each time a profound change of energies takes place in us and our lives. This never happens as if someone had suddenly flicked a switch. In the case of the Moon’s progressions about three months before the change-over the energies of the new sign and house slowly begin to mingle with those of the old one. Gradually the influence of the new energies gets stronger until after another three months they have taken over completely.

Isn’t that in itself proof enough that the Universe loves us and in its kindness never rushes us into anything? It always allows us sufficient time to get used to the new influence that are during times of change-over slowly and imperceptibly drawn into our lives. Once you have become aware of the energies that are operating at any given time, you will be able to sense this gradual change of energies. It reflects itself best and most of all in the different things one becomes interested in and each time one such change takes place new lessons and experiences are sure to come our way in the foreseeable future. For anyone who is seeking to re-establish harmony between themselves and the Universe, knowing about the energies and the effects they are likely to have in my view is invaluable.

For example, there are times in everybody’s life when one increasingly feels the need to be quiet, reflective and still, all one wants to do is retreat as much as possible from the humdrum of everyday life into the inner sanctuary, to converse with one’s soul and the Universe. When that has run its course, there comes a major rebirth and a forging ahead into the world again, during which one gathers all manner of new experiences through fresh contacts that appear out of seemingly nowhere.

At other times all one’s interests may be focused around the home and all one wants to do is to stay there and be as snug and as comfortable as possible. When that is over, slowly and imperceptibly feelings sneak in of wanting to be out into the world again, to come out of hiding and be seen and heard again. The accompanying sensations in all such situations slowly get stronger, until they can no longer be neglected. Why? Because we are then good and ready for life lessons of a different kind. And these are the energies the European Union is already beginning to experience. We shall return to this theme later.

The energies of any given set of two signs side by side in the zodiac are always profoundly different from each other. And there could be no greater change of energies we have to adjust to than the one from Pisces, Water, the emotions, Karma and the soul, to Aquarius, Air, mental and intellectual activities, rebellion and revolution. The French Revolution demonstrates how early the influence of the new sign’s energies begin to make themselves felt and that with ever increasing power.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 8, 2016)

*The United Kingdom And The European Union





*
​ 
We surely live in monumental times! Anyone who still doubts that the Age of Aquarius is fully with us only needs to observe the latest developments of our world where the Aquarian energies can be seen at work everywhere with ever increasing force. For a long time now the old order has been breaking down and the pace of this is rapidly increasing. Just about everywhere people are showing a growing discontent with governments, institutions and large organisations who are interfering with people’s freedom to make their own choices. The referendum on the United Kingdom’s exit from the European Union and everything that has happened since then is very much part of our world’s response to the energies of the Aquarian Zeitgeist. The old Prime Minister resigned and with the speed of greased lightning a new one was installed.

Smashing up that which is stagnating and no longer satisfactory, removing and replacing it with something better and more advanced that is right for our time is very much in keeping with the nature of the Uranian energies. I feel intuitively that other European countries will follow our example and that the European Union in its present form will eventually be shattered to bits, so that it can be remoulded nearer to the heart desires of its citizens. A new and much happier union will emerge in the end and that may come about much quicker than we may imagine now. I can see the countries regrouping into a confederation with an agreement that is based on friendship, goodwill and co-operation, supporting each other in times of need, true to the spirit of the Aquarian Age.

Each country has its own soul and in days to come will once again have its own government that supported by its people decides what’s in the best interest of the nation. Every one of them will again pass its own laws and make rules and regulations that suit the requirements of the country’s unique characteristics. We ourselves shall choose how all of our taxpayers’ money should be spent instead of being forced to pile vast amounts of it into the coffers of what must amount to the most wasteful institution that has ever existed in our world. Who wants to follow the dictates of the dinosaur of a central government in Brussels that is completely detached from the realities and true needs of the citizen’s of its member states?

Let’s now take a closer look at the energies that brought Brexit about, starting with this year. 2016 is a No. 9 year, i.e. 2 + 0 + 1 + 6 = 9, ruled by Mars, planetary ruler of Aries, the point of all new beginnings. But before they can take place, there have to endings. Maybe that’s why numerologically the nine represents endings and completions. At the beginning of this year I wrote that there will be many endings and conclusions for each one of us individually and also for our world. Although at the time of writing this the year was only nineteen days old, already many famous people had departed from the earthly plane of life.

2017 is going to be a No. 10 year and that means a whole new cycle of experiences will begin and bring us many fresh starts and this is not perchance. Nothing in this life or anywhere else happens perchance or by coincidence. It can only do so when the energies are right and therefore its time has come. The knowledge to which the Angels are now allowing us access provide us with clear evidence that there really is a plan of life and that it has always been unfolding with the greatest precision. Clearly, it’s no coincidence that Britain should leave the European Union in the year 2016, forty-four years after joining it. The previous year, the forty-third brought into play the energies of the 4 = Uranus, the ruler of Aquarius, disruptions. 3 = Jupiter, the freedom loving ruler of Sagittarius, the gambler of the zodiac, expansive and beneficial, ready to take a chance on just about anything. 4 + 3 = 7 = Neptune, co-ruler of Pisces. The seventh year usually signals a time of disillusionment and disenchantment, coming down from the clouds of deceiving self and others to Earth with a bump.

And so it is not surprising that in the year that followed the seventh there was no holding us back any longer. The two fours show that a double portion of Uranian energies were affecting our country and its people. Our way of handling them was that as early as February the date of a referendum was announced that would decide whether we were going to stay in the European Union or leave it. 4 + 4 = 8 = Saturn, sole ruler of Capricorn and co-ruler of Aquarius, the stern and undeviating schoolmaster of the zodiac whose demands are self-discipline and self-mastery. With this the energies were right and the signals set for retrieving the responsibility for governing our country. Under Saturn’s rulership we would be required to work extremely hard to succeed. 

And so the British referendum took place on 23.6.2016 = 2 + 3 + 6 + 9 (year) = 20 = the Moon, planetary ruler of Cancer, the sign of the Great Mother of life, a day when the protection of Her energies at work. The result was announced the next day, a number 21 day = 2 + 1 = 3 = ruled by expansive and mighty Jupiter. In my view all these things confirm that there really is a plan, that it is unfolding the way it should and that all is well with us and our world. What more proof could anyone want? As a friend of mine likes to say: ‘Do you want jam on it?’ Or to express it in the style of E.C. Bentley, when asked to comment on Damon Runyon’s work: ‘If you can’t see for yourself by now that there really is a plan, then you must be such a guy as will never understand anything in this world.’

Uranus represents the will of God and who would we be to argue with the wisdom of the Great Architect’s evolutionary plan? Should there be some hard times ahead as a result of this breaking up of the old order – and there may not be any – knowing that something better is sure to be waiting for us in the end, will help us to endure what is beyond our power to change more patiently and without grumbling, too much anyway. Because the law of life is evolution, everything in the whole of Creation, including we and our world, are constantly moving forwards and upwards on the spiral of life and being transformed into ever more beautiful and perfect manifestations of the living God’s creative ideas.

That’s why the Uranian energies will eventually also reward our bravery and bless all of us with a more agreeable European Union and ultimately world. As disruptive as these energies can be, they invariably aim to put their recipient(s) down in better and more amenable conditions. Naturally, it’s impossible to see this while our noses are still firmly glued to the canvas of the events, but as soon as the dust of the upheaval has settled and with the gift of hindsight it can be seen quite clearly. That’s why it stands to reason that Britain’s leaving the European Union in the long run is sure to bring nothing but good to our world. The more we trust God’s plan and affirm that beneficial things are going to happen, the more easily the plan unfolds. For those who are aware why things are taking place the best is to go with the flow. No matter what happens, our task is to show that in spite of the events unfolding around us we trust that Earth life is intrinsically good and that with the help of the Angels the wisdom of the Great Mother, together with the light of the Christ Spirit, will show us the way.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Terry D (Sep 8, 2016)

What a load of horse-shit. There is no "Age of Aquarius", astrology is stupid, as are numerology and the idea of reincarnation, and any other new-age mystic bunk. We don't need magic numbers and star alignments to explain the workings of the universe. God gave us physics to do that. Physics and minds blessed with enough intelligence to understand the difference between reality and hocus-pocus.


----------



## Ultraroel (Sep 8, 2016)

Terry D said:


> What a load of horse-shit. There is no "Age of Aquarius", astrology is stupid, as are numerology and the idea of reincarnation, and any other new-age mystic bunk. We don't need magic numbers and star alignments to explain the workings of the universe. God gave us physics to do that. Physics and minds blessed with enough intelligence to understand the difference between reality and hocus-pocus.



Calls astrology stupid, brings god into conversation as if that's not hocus-pocus like talk..


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hey, come on, guys. The OP is not meaning any harm here. Let's not turn this into a philosophical discussion.


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 9, 2016)

*Shaking Off The Yoke Of The Patriarchy





*
​All human beings, males and females alike, are somehow specially gifted. In the course of our long evolutionary journey we sometimes appear as a woman and on other occasions as a man. Each one of them serves the further development of these talents. The capable way ever more women these days are handling the power entrusted into their care is more easily understood when one bears this in mind. Each one of them is sure to have spent many past lives in preparation of the work they are doing in this one. That’s why increasing numbers of women are seizing their opportunities for displaying and practising their inborn talents, i.e. the ones they brought with them. It applies to all of us that every one of our previous lifetimes has been a preparation for what we are presently doing.

 
Now that women are increasingly taking over the role of rightful equal partners of the masculine powers of our world and with this are shaking off the yoke of the patriarchy’s male supremacy, there surely is hope for us and our world. The more the balance between the feminine and masculine forces as well as the material and spiritual aspects of life is being restored, the closer we are coming to the final goal of a peaceful world.

Just as I was getting this latest part of my jottings ready for presenting to the public it was announced that the United Kingdom has its second woman prime minister, Theresa May. As I do not have her time of birth, it’s impossible to establish in which sign her ascendant is and in which houses the planets of her birthchart are. However, from the details I do have I can tell you reliably that Mrs May is a very different personality from Mrs Thatcher, our previous woman head of state, who was a Sun Libra with her Moon in Leo and Scorpio ascending. In her time Mrs Thatcher was as much the right woman to take the helm as Mrs May is in ours.

Mrs May was born 1[SUP]st[/SUP] October 1956. She is fifty-nine now and has just about completed her second Saturn Return. We shall return to what this means in the next chapter. Mrs May’s Sun is in Libra, the sign of the peacemaker and having been born on the first day of October reveals that she has excellent leader qualities and that twice over. 1 = the Sun, planetary ruler of Leo, the leader. 10 = 1 ditto.

Mrs May’s Mercury, Moon and Jupiter are in Virgo and this reveals an inborn need for serving humbly and the capability to meticulously attend to any task before her. It is likely that her main motive for becoming a politician was her wish to serve her country and its people. Her destiny number 1 + 10 + 1956 = 23 = 2 + 3 = 5 Virgo confirms that this is indeed her predestined pathway.

Mrs May became British Prime Minister at an extremely difficult time. There is no doubt in my mind that, in keeping with the rebellious spirit of the Aquarian Age, she will steer the boat of our country successfully through the process of freeing it from the oppression of the Brussels bureaucracy and shaking off its yoke. I believe that Mrs May is just the right person for this job. Britain’s course of action is an expression of the spirit or Zeitgeist of our times in response to the Aquarian energies. Therefore, it would not be at all surprising if other countries followed our example and one by one did their share of relieving the remaining countries of the burden of acting as paymasters for the over-elaborate Union’s institutions.

Instead of trying to make all countries subject to the same rules and regulations, which are highly unpopular and clearly are not going to be followed much longer by everybody, we shall be enjoying the rich variety of national characteristics of the European countries in which many other parts of our world have their roots. Within the framework of the new European Union that will emerge in due course, every country will have regained its autonomy, the right to rule itself and make its own decisions, especially when it comes to deciding on the level of taxation it requires.

Meanwhile in the USA Mrs Hillary Clinton has been nominated officially as one of the candidates for the forthcoming presidential elections. Mrs Clinton was born 26.10.1947, a Sun Scorpio and a very strong one at that. Her Sun, Venus, Mercury and Chiron are in this sign and Jupiter exactly on cusp of Scorpio and Sagittarius. Her Moon in Pisces and because I do not have her time of birth, the same applies as to Mrs May. Still her birthchart tells me that she is a formidable woman who may very well be just right to take over the presidency at this difficult time of our world’s development.

If Mrs Clinton got involved in some of the shadier aspects of her profession as a politician, let no-one hold it against her. Of the three women we are concerned with here, as a Sun Scorpio she has the most demanding pathway to walk and it goes for her, the same as everybody else, that without experiencing the darkness we cannot know the light. Scorpio has three levels of consciousness and it will be interesting to observe whether Mrs Clinton will be able to reach the highest one during her political career. The first level is the Scorpion who enjoys hurting and wounding others, but in the end stings itself to death.

The symbol of the second level is the Eagle, which represents the Spirit Self. Under its wings the human soul’s Earth-bound spirit needs to learn to rise above that plane on the eagle’s mighty wings. It may take a long time until the earthly self eventually lifts itself above the concerns of the Earth and, like the eagle, flies higher and nearer to the Eternal spiritual Sun than any other creature on Earth. For another very extensive period, the human eagle is likely to behave like the lower form of the eagle, a bird of prey with an exceedingly cruel beak and claws to match.

When the human eagle has gathered sufficient experiences of using them to serve its own selfish purposes, it crash lands. The eagle must die and transform itself the dove, the Dove of Peace. This is the sign’s third and final evolutionary phase which is crucial for the soul on its pathway to perfection. At last, the Scorpio spirit rises triumphantly from the smouldering ashes of what once was its life, to willingly and unselfishly, meekly and mildly serve as a channel of blessing and healing between God and all life.

Another remarkable woman is Angela Merkel, born 17.7.1954, a Cancerian. Her Sun conjunct Uranus, Jupiter and Mercury in this sign shows that she is strongly under the influence of its energies. Before we go any further, we shall take a closer look at the day of her birth, never mind the month and year. It’s astonishing how much the day alone can reveal about us and our inner motivations, frequently more than can be gleaned from our birthcharts.

1 + 7 = 8. 1 = the Sun, planetary ruler of Leo. The Sun in our birthchart represents our Highest spirit self who is constantly trying to pull us, its earthly counterpart, forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life.

7 = Neptune, planetary ruler of Pisces, the sign of Karma and the soul. The energies of the 7 and Neptune provide us with the ability to dream and during lifetimes in Cancer we learn to appreciate the value of home, mother and roots, physical and spiritual ones. When the Berlin wall came down, Mrs Merkel was dreaming of a reunited Germany and the restoration of her part of the country. Born 17.7.1954, her destiny number is 1 + 7 + 7 + 1 + 9 + 5 + 4 = 34 = 3 + 4 = 7. This increases the strength of the Neptunian energies available to her considerably and with this the creative power of her dreams.

8 = Saturn, planetary ruler of Capricorn. For highly evolved souls this is the sign in which their highest potential can be fulfilled. Mrs Merkel is known to be ambitious and extremely hard working. During her time as a student she always wanted to be best at everything. She has a brilliant mind that must have taken many lifetimes of practising and honing in preparation for the task that has been assigned to her this time round. To enable her to carry it out, all her gifts are coming together and she is making the best possible use of them through working for the benefit of the greater whole.

Before becoming politically involved, Mrs Merkel was a research scientist, she has a PhD in this field. At the beginning of her political career, the influence of the Saturnian energies provided Mrs Merkel with the strength and determination to overcome her natural shyness. That cannot have been easy because on the whole Cancerians are shy people. After all, they are ruled by the Moon who only comes out at night and does not reveal its secrets easily. It does not like the light of day and shies away from the merciless limelight of public life. However, the love for her country and fellow citizens was more powerful in Mrs Merkel. It gained the upper hand and pushed her forwards onto the political scene. And so, in truly Saturnian manner she rolled up her sleeves – metaphorically speaking – and ever since then has been working extremely hard to bring her dream down to Earth and to make it into a reality.

Mrs Merkel is a devout Christian who was brought up in the Protestant tradition. She does walk her talk and conducts her life in keeping with the principles of the Universal Christ’s spirit, who speaks to us through the Jesus legend. Her Christ nature shines as a bright light on the often murky political stage of our world and provides an example that all of us can follow. That no doubt is why the Universal Forces rewarded Mrs Merkel with the role of the leader of the united Germany.

She is Germany’s first woman chancellor, the country’s official head of state. She has been holding this office since the year 2005 and is known for her honesty, sincerity and integrity. She has a great aptitude for organising and solving problems, great and small ones alike, and for finding sensible compromises when the need for them arises. All these things have made her into one of the most influential people, never mind women, of our world.

 The energies of planetary conjunctions on the inner level work as one. The Sun and Uranus conjunction in Mrs Merkel’s birthchart means that she is a Sun Cancerian as well as an Aquarian. She most certainly is a woman for our time and her Moon in Aquarius adds some more strength to it. Cancer is the sign of the Great Mother and Uranus represent the voice of God and Mrs Merkel is strongly under the influence of both. The Great Mother’s wisdom and love are acting and speaking through her.

As a Sun Cancerian Mrs Merkel has her finger on the pulse or rather on the emotions of the mass of people and can sense what they are feeling. Does she have the guts to respond was that are right for our world now? I hope so. The coming three years or so for the European Union are going to be a good time for making some long-term plans, which with the application and perseverance of all involved are sure to work out well in the end.

If you want to get to know a Cancerian, look at their Moon sign. Mrs Merkel’s Moon in Aquarius reveals the humanitarian who sees all people as equals. Here we find the motivation for her stubborn insistence of Germany’s immigration program. As mentioned earlier, during lifetimes spent in Cancer we learn to appreciate the value of home, mother and roots. If we had the power to supply them for everybody, this is what we would do and that’s the reason why Mrs Merkel’s heart is wide open to the refugee problems of our time.

Every woman who steps forward to take her rightful place as an equal partner of men, doing her best to make our world into a better and more peaceful place for everybody, is making a valuable contribution to restoring the balance of our world. Each one of these women is a manifestation of the Great Mother and living proof that Her wisdom and love are indeed returning to us. How much more evidence could anyone want that the great plan of life is unfolding as it should and that all is well with us and our world?

So, let’s rejoice and celebrate, and willingly and happily do whatever is within our power to make our world a better and more peaceful place. This will ensure that, when we ourselves return to the Earth in future lifetimes, we shall find such a place waiting for us and for those who will then be our children and children’s children.

For a better understanding of the forces and energies motivating the three women and the direction their Highest Self is intuitively guiding them, I recommend the reading of my interpretations of their Sun and Moon signs. I have placed them in the order of their Sun sign’s appearance in the zodiac.




[*=center]Mrs Merkel 
‘The Sun In Cancer’
‘The Sun In Aquarius’

​


[*=center]Mrs May 
‘The Sun In Libra’
‘The Sun In Virgo’

​


[*=center]Mrs Clinton 
‘The Sun In Scorpio’
‘The Sun In Pisces’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Soul Mates’ 
[*=center]‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’ 
[*=center]‘The Divine Soul Mate’ 
[*=center]‘Christianity, Socialism And Communism’ 
[*=center]‘Created In God’s Image’ 
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 10, 2016)

*The Second Saturn Return

**





*​As mentioned earlier, Mrs May has just about completed her second Saturn Return. When I had a look at the birthchart of the European Union, I saw to my astonishment that it was formed on 1.1.1958. Therefore, this is the 59[SUP]th[/SUP] year of its existence and with that the Union is doing the same. Comrades in arms! Let’s take a closer look at what this means. The first Saturn Return is complete by approx. age 29 1/2 and the second one around age 58/59. At the end of each period of 29 1/2 years, Saturn returns to the same position it occupied in our birthchart, at the moment of our birth. Each Saturn return marks the end of a phase in our inner maturing process. By the time the first return is complete, usually the set of inner and outer defences a personality has built for itself stretches over all areas of its mundane life.​​ 
Saturn returns can either be times of high achievement or of frustration and disappointments. This varies from one individual to another, depending on the amount of work one has done on personal development and growth. Naturally, the same applies to any kind of organisation, independent of how small or big it may be. Saturn returns are times for taking stock of our lives and for getting ready to clear away that which no longer supports our soul growth. What have we done with our lives thus far? Are we satisfied with the progress we have made? If not, clearly the time has come for making some profound changes in our attitude to life and our lifestyle. Clearing out and making the changes that have become necessary in one’s life is always a daunting prospect, but the Universe sees to it that this is what we do. And if we don’t something happens that in earthly terms is rightly called ‘force majeure’. The forces of destiny take things out of our hands and make them happen, as in this case through the British referendum.

In the approach to the Saturn returns we begin to view our defence network as a whole. It is a time when we can perceive more clearly than usual that which is real and what is illusory in the structures we have built. If we have done so well, that is if we have aimed for qualities of character rather than external forms and outward appearances, the Saturn returns can mark a peak of achievement and the reaffirmation of our inner sense of purpose. However, if we have built badly by depending on and identifying with our external attributes and circumstances only, there is a strong possibility that everything is knocked out from underneath us. Either we do this under our own steam or – if we resist Saturn’s energy and requirements – circumstances that are only apparently beyond our control may do so for us.

The momentum of our own unconscious currents may then force us to start again, though hopefully this time having found a different foundation and perspective on which to build our life altogether. Saturn returns are times when that which is transient or borrowed is dissolved, and only what has become a permanent attribute of our character is allowed to remain. When you think back you may remember how the first Saturn return affected your life, which could help you to understand the purpose and meaning of what you are going through now. You will find that coming up to the second Saturn return, circumstances often repeat themselves, sometimes in quite an uncanny and unnerving manner. You may find yourself in situations similar to those you encountered during the first return. Frequently, you will have a strong feeling of déjà-vu.

This is happening for a very good reason. The progressions of the Moon move through all the signs of the zodiac. Each sign represents at two and a half year cycle. This reflects how the Universe provides each soul with ever new learning experiences. One full sequence of these progressions lasts approx. the same span of time that it takes Saturn to do the same. One full Moon cycle takes thirty years and Saturn takes 29 1/2 years to do the same. Because our progressed Moon at the time of our second Saturn Return therefore moves through the same sign as it did around the first one, very similar experiences are drawn into our lives. This way the Universe is testing us how much we have learnt in the meantime and whether spiritually we have we made any progress at all. Only if our behaviour and our reactions to people and situations show that we have learnt from the mistakes we made earlier in life, shall we truly be ready to move on to different and more mature experiences.

There are other indicators in the Union’s birthchart that tell me the time is right for some major changes in its structure and standing in the world, and that over the coming months the pace of these developments will be quickening. For the union it’s going to be a time for bringing its inner house in order, making home improvements and maybe even – metaphorically speaking – moving house. This is likely to include a going back to Union’s roots and giving careful consideration why it was formed in the first place. The original idea was a spiritual one, namely to make sure that wars between the countries of Europe would no longer be impossible. A united Europe was an ideal to be striven for! I was part of the generation that helped to bring it into being. I was twenty-one the year it was formed and allowed to vote for the first time in my life. I even remember the date when I put my paper into the ballot box. It was a general election that took place on that particular birthday. What an event!

Maybe now I can make a small contribution towards the forming of a new union that is indeed nearer to my heart’s desire. Over the next three years or so the existing one will undergo many fundamental changes, of that I am sure. My friends and family know that I have no time for fortunetelling in general and especially not with the help of astrology. On this occasion, however, I am willing stick my neck out and say that what I wrote earlier about the future of the European Union is quite clearly written in the Stars.

To return to the theme of the Second Saturn Return for a moment, for Mrs May it clearly is a time of high achievements. After having served our country as Home Secretary for six years, which apparently is an exceptionally long time for anyone to hold this office, they are undoubtedly well deserved.

For the European Union, however, the second Saturn Return is going to be a time of disappointments and major setbacks. I see this as due to the fact that the union has been focussing purely on the material plane of life whilst completely neglecting its spiritual background, namely the ideal that once brought it into being. How this came about is more easily understood when one considers that the Moon in the European birthchart is in Taurus, the money sign of the zodiac. People born into it are fond of the good things of life, extremely acquisitive, possessive and clinging, they love money and gold.

But because the Aquarian Age is an increasingly spiritual one, I imagine the union will be forced by the circumstances of our time to go back to the drawing board and its roots. I believe it will redesign and rebirth itself as a friendly confederation of European countries along the lines described earlier, so it can rise like the legendary phoenix from the ashes of its own funereal pyre.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – The Second Saturn Return’ 
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 11, 2016)

*The Natural Laws And Their Cause






*
​ From the most highly evolved to the least significant creature on any level of life has their allocated space in the Great Architect’s evolutionary plan of life. And everything in the whole of Creation consists of energies that vibrate at certain frequencies. The law of life is love and the law of evolution is part of the law of love. All worlds and every being within them are subject to these two laws. Each one of them first existed as an idea of the perfect prototype of its species in the heartmind of God, the masculine aspect of the Divine Trinity. The idea is sent out as a thought and gradually develops into a world or one of the creatures in it. The Universal laws ensure that they are constantly changing and transforming themselves into an ever more beautiful and perfect expression of the Creator’s original idea. 

Without these laws all humankinds individual and collective lower and lowest character traces and everything that to this day is disturbing and ugly in our world would forever remain that way. Fortunately, because of the laws this is impossible. The laws not only demand that every human spark of the Divine has to take part in earthly life, but also that we have to be made familiar with every aspect of our nature. That’s why every one of us, without exception, has to start their evolutionary journey with getting to know their own and other people’s darkest and most negative characteristics. Sometimes we enjoy dishing experiences of this nature out to those around us and on other occasions we find ourselves on their receiving end. 

Each through their own efforts must gradually work their way up the evolutionary ladder, until we eventually are bringing forth, from within the core of our own being, the highest and most noble human qualities. The Angels know what kind of an odyssey the human evolutionary pathway is. That’s why, although unbeknown to us during the early stages of our development, they are always there. Quietly they are beavering in the spiritual background of our earthly life. For a long time our earthly self has to remain unaware of its existence and of the Angels, but they never stop supervising and guiding us. In our state of ignorance we are all very good at digging karmic holes for ourselves, which to our chagrin have to be made good later on, sometimes many lifetimes ahead. 

This principle applies as much to each one of us individually as it does to nations and our whole world. All we can do is our best and trust that God and the Angels will do the rest, as they surely will. This is how together with them, like comrades in arms, we move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. Slowly our vibrations change from the heaviest and densest earthly ones into lighter and more rapidly swinging ones. It is a process of spiritualisation that does not only serve our own development but also that of Mother Earth. The more of us overcome the downwards drag of their earthly nature, the more speedily our planet’s development progresses.

In the course of many lifetimes the long and winding evolutionary road takes each one of us time and again through every sign of the zodiac. Round and round we go through one circle and cycle after another. It is a spiritual highway is that is spiked with countless thorny patches, twists and turns, hurdles and obstacles. When at last we are treading in the footsteps of the archetypal Christ, for example as depicted by the legends of Jesus Christ and the Lord Krishna, we are ready to become a Christed one in our own right. The whole experience is a healing journey which in the end takes each one of us back home into the conscious awareness of our oneness with our Creator, from whose heartmind we once emerged. 

There are those who to this day believe that myths and legends, which from time to time appeared in our world as Divine teaching aids, are based on historical facts. Someone with a purely scientific mindset who is as yet unaware of the spiritual background of life, where the natural laws of our world have their origin, may well say: ‘I marvel at the life I see around me, the beauty of sunrises and sunsets, trees and flowers, birds that fly, insects that crawl and human beings who are capable of thinking, feeling and loving. They were not created by a God somewhere ‘out there’. It’s the natural laws that make our world so awesome and beautiful. Because proven and repeatable laboratory experiments have shown that nature herself, the laws of the known Universe if you like, favours ever more complex pattern-forming, there just isn’t any need for a God.’

Humankind’s observations of life over the millennia have revealed that earthly life is indeed ruled by natural laws. And now the time has come to understand that these laws are outer manifestations of the inner will and power of the Universal creative forces of the Great Father of all life, God, and His counterpart the love and wisdom of the Great Mother, the Goddess. They are the intelligence of the great Universal mind who thought of the Universal laws to take care of and protect its creations. That’s how the law of cause and effect came into being. It decrees that nothing can exist anywhere in the whole of Creation without having been caused by someone’s thought, word or deed – in that order. Following this through to its logical conclusion, it makes sense that everything that exists in our world really was caused or created by something/someone. But who or what? By none other than you and me and everybody else. 

Clearly the natural laws did not create themselves either, nothing can do that. Although they have the effect of causing all things, including human beings, to grow and evolve, they are an effect nonetheless and not a cause, and by no means the end of the line. They too were caused by someone or something, but by whom? The Universal Intelligence, known to many as God. Before Its power the whole of Creation kneels in worship and gives thanks for the gifts It so generously bestows upon all lifeforms. This is the Great Architect, the designer and owner of all life. Omnipotent, omnipresent and omniscient it is the One who in truth is Two – God and Goddess – and who holds the reigns of Its Creation safely in Its loving hands. 

The Universal laws have their origin in the masculine logical thinking part of the Universal Life Force, the God, in co-operation with its feminine counterpart, the wisdom of the Goddess, the Great Mother. The Father is the first cause, the source of all creative idea. The Mother is the second cause and the Father’s ideas are constantly expressed through her and that throughout the whole of Creation, not merely on our small planet. 1 + 2 = 3 and everything that is created is a manifestation of the Father/Mother and therefore is Its Son/Daughter. The Mother’s love and wisdom decides where and when new worlds with all its creatures should come into being, and which ones have outlived their usefulness and are ready to be destroyed and taken away.

Until the earthly self’s superconscious faculties are at least beginning to unfold, it finds it impossible to grasp concepts of this nature. This theme is covered more extensively in the next chapter. 

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 12, 2016)

*Tangible Evidence Of God’s Existence






*
​ In our quest of finding tangible evidence that there really is a God, I can think of no better starting point than taking a closer look at the juxtaposition and polarity of the astrological signs Gemini and Sagittarius. The Air signs, Gemini, Libra and Aquarius, serve the development of our intellectual capabilities. Gemini is the mutable Air sign is dedicated to the progress of our earthly personality’s mind and that is the only thinking organ that is available to us for many lifetimes. But eventually in even the slowest earthly selves the superconscious faculties begin to unfold. The Universe has blessed all its children with them, but it takes a long time before they stir into life. These faculties are developed in the mutable Fire sign Sagittarius. During lifetimes in this sign our interest in the philosophical/religious/spiritual aspects of life awakens and gradually increases.

Gemini and Sagittarius are polar opposites in the zodiac. On the outer level of life the energies of each two pair of opposing signs, for example Aries and Libra, Taurus and Scorpio and so forth, are struggling to come to terms with each other. This happens for the simple reason that at first each one is unaware of the presence and meaning of the other. The signs in polar opposition to each other are known as sleeping partners. The Sun sign is the conscious part and indicates in which direction our Highest spirit self is directing us. The energies of the opposite sign are also at work in us, but their influence is felt subconsciously.

With the passing of time the higher and lower aspects of our nature get to know each other and begin to co-operate and function as one. Our birthchart reveals that we all have every sign somewhere. And the more Gemini and Sagittarius of our nature merge, the more the receiver/transmitter station of our earthly mind tunes itself into the frequencies of the higher and highest levels of life in readiness for direct communications with God and the Angels. They can then begin to use us channels through which Divine wisdom and truth can flow into our world. After having spent a sufficient number of lifetimes on the Earth plane, this is how every small self in the end discovers that there is much more to life than being a mere earthling, that there are higher and highest dimensions waiting to be explored. At first we may only receive vague impressions from them and a profound thought and an idea may come to our mind here and there, but with the passing of time a clearer picture emerges.

The more our superconscious faculties develop, the more easily we grasp that there really is a God, but that the word means something quite different from what we once thought. Having at last become aware that God is everywhere, including in us and every one of our siblings in the human family, we no longer have any difficulties perceiving that our Creator truly is omnipotent, omnipresent and omniscient. Having discovered this, we observe all around us that God is a duality that manifests itself in the every aspect of our planet’s life. The obstacle that gets in the way of perceiving these things earlier on is the functioning of our earthly minds as a purely logical thinking instrument, which at all times is busily engaged in ceaseless rationalising and analysing.

This is the part of our being that for a long time manages to erect an inner barrier that functions like a brick wall to protect us against prematurely gaining access to the higher and highest dimensions of life that operate, invisible to ordinary earthly vision, behind the scenes of earthly life. With the understanding of God’s true nature and our own comes the realisation that the spiritual aspects of life behind the scenes of our earthly existence are the true and eternal realities that bring all physical life into being.

Each one of us is the result of a Divine idea and a thought and that we and our lives can be likened to pebbles that a long time ago were dropped into a still pool of water, the vast ocean of life and Eternity. Every one of our thoughts, words and actions bears the imprint of our own unique vibration and creates ripples which in some form or another return to us. The Universal laws are the cause of this because they ensure that nothing in the whole of Creation ever gets lost, least of all one of God’s thoughts. And because we are part of God and as Its co-creators the same applies to us and our thinking.

We are an integral part of the whole that in our world is generally known as God, some prefer to call it the Universe. The earthly part of our being is limited and finite in time and space. Unaware of the fact that on the inner level of life all is one, it cannot help experiencing itself through the world of our thoughts and feelings as something that is separate from the rest of humankind and all life. This has been an important part of the illusion of Earth life, to help become aware that each one of us is an individual being in its own right. With the passing of time this false belief creates a prison for the small earthly self. It last for as long as it takes to work our way through getting to know the lower and lowest aspects of humankind’s and our nature. Responding to its desires and carrying them out is what keeps us nailed to the cross of Earth life.

In that limited state of existence our ability to love is restricted to those around us, but fortunately each new lifetime is a gift from the Highest to help us learn and grow. An ever expanding mental/spiritual horizon what we are here to seek because that’s the only tool that can free us from the yoke of the many false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions we picked up in the course of many previous lifetimes. They clog our perception of life until the rediscovery of our true nature and the knowledge that on the inner level all life is one and that when we are hurting one, we are hurting everybody, including ourselves. An increasing urge then overcomes us to embrace with love and compassion all living creatures, the whole of our world and the rest of Creation. We give thanks and praise to the One and the Angels for bringing everything into being and forever faithfully supporting and maintaining it.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Sun In Gemini’ 
[*=center]‘The Sun In Sagittarius’ 
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 13, 2016)

*Can God Be Weighed And Measured?






*
​ During their earthly self’s state of spiritual ignorance human beings cannot help coming to the conclusion that there is no God and there cannot be one because no proof and tangible evidence of its existence that can be weighed and measured are found anywhere. Yet, because God is in everything, we could not be further from the truth. We can see this for ourselves as soon as our higher nature has woken from its slumber. If we then ask ourselves whether God can be weighed and measured, the answer is a loud and clear: ‘Yes!’ To find the evidence we could have been seeking for a long time, all we have to do is take any object in our world and weigh and measure it. What we are then holding in our hands is a small piece of God and Goddess, the same as we ourselves are as well as anything that can or cannot be weighed and measured.

All our world’s material entities are part of the feminine aspect of the Divine, the Goddess, astrologically represented by the elements Earth and Water. They came into being by the power of the creative ideas, Fire, and the thought processes, Air, of the abstract and invisible masculine aspect of the Divine Trinity, God. In this manner everything that already exists in the whole of Creation was once created and is constantly re-created and maintained by God and Goddess, peacefully and harmoniously working together and responding to each other. Everything that exists is their child, a manifestation of them and therefore their Son/Daughter. Numerologically, the Divine Trinity is expressed by 1 = the Sun, masculine, invisible, abstract, active and outgoing, God. 2 – the Moon, feminine, visible, passive and receptive. 1 + 2 = 3 = their child, the Universal Christ who is the Light of all lights. The Sun in the sky above us is but one of its many physical manifestations and so is the rest of the whole of Creation.

Gemini represents the earthly logical and analytical mind of the small self. Detached from its soft and sensitive feeling side, the soul, this mind is cold and crystal clear in its perceptions and analyses. For as long as its vision is firmly focused on daily life and the concerns of the Earth its understanding remains extremely limited. The earthly mind is a jittery and nervous part of our being that is doubtful and all too easily frightened. This is greatly relieved when during one of our lifetimes in Gemini we learn to tap into the energies of our Sun sign’s polar opposite in the zodiac, Sagittarius. Its most endearing qualities are unbounded faith and trust, but unless they are handled with circumspection these characteristics all too easily deteriorate into gullibility. The gift of a great abundance of joy and hope are another aspect of our ebullient and expansive super-conscious faculties of our Highest or God Self.

Credulity has been one of the main problems of the Piscean Age. This is hardly surprising when one considers that Jupiter co-rules Pisces in tandem with mystic, dreamy and otherworldly – but beware! also devious and deceptive – Neptune. The combined energies of these two planets produced a perfect setting for something as monumental as the Jesus legend. Considering that it was provided by courtesy of the foresight and wisdom of God’s great plan of life, it’s no wonder that it held its spell on so many for such a long time.

By getting the churches to insist that the Jesus story is based on historical facts, its spiritual and mystical components, i.e. the higher esoteric meaning and symbolism behind the tale’s surface words, were hidden away. That with the passing of time they almost got lost altogether was the Angels’ ingenious way of hiding God’s face from us, for as long this was necessary for the unfolding of the great plan of life. However, with the approach of the Age of Aquarius the time had come that the veil of secrecy should be removed and the scales slowly be taken from humankind’s eyes.

The deeper we are moving into the new age, the more of us are getting rid of the spiritual blinds that for such along time kept us from understanding God’s nature and our own, as well as our relationship with the Divine. Oh wonder and miracle, they can be seen quite clearly again:

I can see clearly now, the rain has gone.
I can see all obstacles in my way.
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

I think I can make it now, the pain is gone.
All of the bad feelings have disappeared.
Here is the rainbow I’ve been praying for.
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

Look all around, there’s nothing but blue skies.
Look straight ahead, nothing but blue.
I can see clearly now, the rain has gone,
I can see all obstacles in my way
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind.
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

Johnny Nash

 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 14, 2016)

*Facing The Self – Looking For The Divine

*


​The following is the essence of a teaching by the White Eagle group of spirit guides with the title ‘Facing the Self – Looking for the Divine’ in Stella Polaris October/November 2005: ‘In your search of evidence for the existence of the Divine, all you have to do is look into any kind of mirror because God is in everything, including you and the people around you. Everything is of God and created in God’s image and all characteristics and powers of the Divine are also in you. Therefore the things you observe in the world around you are also part of you. That’s why wise ones never judge or condemn anybody. 

‘It is a sad fact of life that humankind spends much of its time running away from itself. Just take a look at the many distractions that exist in your world and the amusements people find so appealing. Please don’t get the impression that we, your spirit friends and helpers, do not recognise your need for relaxation and recreation. But as aspiring healers and lightbringers you can do better by looking for ways of taking them that connect you with God and us.

‘This is easier than you may think at the moment. Because God is as much part of you as you are of God and whenever you are singing to yourself or in a choir or maybe going for a nature walk, you are more in touch with your God nature. Just think, even your physical body does not belong to you but to God. It is a gift only for a time that has been entrusted into your care. It is your responsibility to look after it as best you know how to. Your body is a temple because the Highest dwells with you it. Being aware that this is so, refuse to squander the spirit energies of your indwelling Life Force. Your physical body is your vehicle for this lifetime. Don’t waste the precious time span that has been allocated to you for its use by desecrating it with anything.

‘No matter how depraved someone may become, the God spark is in them and their physical body belongs to God. The most important lesson each one of you has to learn is facing every aspect of your being and especially those of your lower nature. Many to this day are spending too much time running away from themselves. Through seeking dissipation and oblivion it is all too easy and tempting to avoid the genuine happiness and joy that reconnecting and healing together with God the Angels are waiting to present to every one of you. Such a beautiful world you have been given and oh, how much sorrow it contains. It is up to each one of you individually to change this state of affairs. 

‘Throughout the ages there have been people who became inspired without at first being aware of what was happening to them. Speaking and writing intuitively they receive their information without studying books and to do their thinking they no rely on their physical brain alone. Having become channels for the wisdom of the Divine Spirit, it flows into and through them into your world like water. With the passing of time, the experiences of their lifetime teach them to trust implicitly that their knowledge is coming directly from to the heart of truth. Although it is most useful to gain knowledge without having to pore over books, we appreciate that to this day they are necessary for those who believe that, because they are seeing something in black and white before them, it has to be true. 

‘This kind of gullibility is a leftover from the Piscean Age, the age of deception, when it was easy to pull the wool over people eyes. But those days have gone and ever more of you are learning to pay attention to the guidance of their very own inner teacher, the living God within or intuition. With this you are leaving behind the experience of gullibility and the dangers it brought to humankind. Whenever wise ones are reading or hearing something new, they listen to the small still inner voice to tell them through the world of their feelings: ‘This is right and true!’ or ‘That’s outdated and has no more value for you.’ As one of the Masters of your world once said: ‘Take no thought what ye shall say, for what is to be said will be put into your mouth or flow through you, in some other way.’ Following this advice, tune the receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind into the frequency and with simple and childlike trust put your small hand into those of the Angels and your Creator, the Great White Spirit.’ 

From: ‘Communion’ White Eagle Stella Polaris December/January 2005/6: ‘Knowledge that flows into your heart from the Highest is true and knowing that’s what it is helps you to remain calm. Wise ones are not inclined to get involved in arguments over what they are bringing. Because the truth they are bringing is based on a deep inner knowingness, they see no need to argue about it. Anyone can experience this kind of knowing. It has nothing to do with mental arrogance that is very sure of its own cleverness but is a quiet inner knowing that does not see any point in arguing because it does not doubt that the knowledge that comes directly from God is true. You can be quite still and happy when others wish to argue about what you are bringing. It does not matter if some of those to whom you are presenting your truth cannot understand because they are unready for it. 

‘Leave them to their beliefs and rest safely in the knowledge that in the fullness of time they too will receive their own truth in their own unique way. The time will come for those who still need books now, when they will no longer require them either because they have learnt to access their inner wisdom and are in possession of their own truth. All of you will eventually reach this phase of their development.’ End of White Eagle Teachings.

The Roman emperor and thinker Marcus Aurelius, 121-180 AD, said: ‘People seek retreats for themselves, houses in the country, sea-shores and mountains and thou too art wont to desire such things very much. But this is altogether a mark of the most common sort of people, for it is in thy power whenever thou shalt choose to retire into thyself. For nowhere is there more quiet or freedom from trouble than when human beings retreat into their own souls.’ 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Of Good And Evil’
[*=center]‘Good And Evil – The Heavenly Teaching Aids’
[*=center]‘White Eagle On The Forces Of Good And Evil’
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 15, 2016)

*The Spiritual Desert Of Earth Life






*
​ Six thousand years of patriarchy are drawing to its close. Six thousand years that brought our world an abundance of religions and a spiritual desert beyond compare. The Age of Aquarius is with us and six thousand years of literally Heaven-sent excuses for ever more warmongering and the design of increasingly vicious and destructive weaponry are lying behind us. In some parts the patriarchy is clinging on like grim death and that’s about all it has to offer: more death and destruction of life and earthly possessions. This too will run its course and peace come to our world at last.

The best we can do is fill our whole being with the spirit and light of the living God within, the Universal Christ, and project Its energies into all distressed areas and situations of our world. This is our task and carrying our world on their shoulders that’s the work of God and the Angels. After having spent such a long time in the desert of Earth life and dying of thirst for the support and comfort of the Great Mother’s wisdom and truth, shall we ever be able to express enough our gratitude for the gifts the Aquarian Age is bringing us? But still, without the years in the wilderness we would still be unable to recognise the truth that is now coming before us with such great abundance. So, let’s not forget to give thanks and praise also for the desert phases of our individual and collective earthly education.

The way God and the Angels are rewarding us for all we have endured is moving us and our world with ever increasing speed into a period of earthly life during which we shall get to know the most positive and highest, noble and beautiful characteristics of the two mighty giants Neptune and Jupiter. Neptune being the higher octave of Venus, the planet of love and beauty, peace and harmony, these qualities are going to be high on the agenda. To assist us with bringing the new and peaceful Earth into being, these energies will be making their presence felt ever more powerfully. The influence of the positive side of Jupiter’s energies will assist the full unfolding of humankind’s superconscious faculties. All these things together are going to bring a renewal of the joy of living together in peace and harmony as children of the One and siblings in the great family of humankind, each one blessed with boundless faith and trust in the goodness of the life we have been given.

The planets Jupiter and Neptune are both of a gaseous nature. This is an indication that when they are at work the storyteller’s gift of the gab, Jupiter, joins forces with the talent for creative imagination, Neptune. For a long time the negative manifestations of their characteristics have been high on the agenda of our world. But now increasing numbers of us are using the gift of the positive qualities the two planets are waiting to bestow on all of us. When they are applied unselfishly and for the highest good and the greatest joy of all, hand in hand with God and the Angels, it will be possible to remove every last shred of the false beliefs we inherited from the Piscean Age.

The Age of Aquarius is the age of truth and in keeping with God’s evolutionary plan of life that is precisely what we are finding now. Among many other things this age has brought us a new vision of astrology’s true nature as the finest tool imaginable for getting to know ourselves and God. With its help it is easy to grasp how the processes of creation function. This brings a new understanding of what our Creator’s omnipresence, omnipotence and omniscience means and that everything from the highest to the lowest truly is a manifestation of the Divine. Astrology is a wonderful instrument for revealing how throughout the ages God’s great plan of life has always been unfolding with the greatest precision and that there is indeed a time and a reason for everything under the Sun that lights up and warms our world, physically as well as spiritually.

Although our earthly minds find this kind of knowledge interesting and fascinating, in itself that is not enough. There is no point in absorbing spiritual wisdom intellectually only. Unless it brings about the awakening of our own inner light and encourages us to apply our learning to every aspect of our daily life, it represents nothing more than an intellectual exercise that made time pass by, which you could have been used for more wholesome purposes. In all revelations we need to look for simplicity and then examine how it can be applied to our own circumstances. There are no shortcuts on the spiritual pathway of life or gate-crashing into the inner temple, only a steady forwards and upwards climb.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘What Is God?’ 



[*=center]‘Christ The Redeemer’ 
[*=center]‘The Jesus Mysteries’ 
[*=center]‘Jesus In The Desert’ 
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 16, 2016)

*What Can I Do About The State Of Our World?

*_*




*_​
If you are feeling helpless about many of the things that are happening in our world and are frequently asking yourself: ‘What can I do about the state of our world?’ I would reply: ‘More than you might think!’ Bearing in mind that all powers that are in God are also in us and each one of being a co-creator with God, we are powerful beyond compare. Read more about this by following the links at the end of this chapter.​​ This is our opportunity for learning how to employ the powers within us wisely and unselfishly for the highest good of all. As aspiring healers and lightbringers we can make a valuable contribution towards our planet’s sacred marriage with and spiritualisation by the highest levels of life, which for some time has been taking place. For this purpose we need to tune not only the transmitter/receiver station of our earthly mind but our whole being into the frequency of the Christ Star and project its radiance into the distressed areas of our world. This is how everybody can do their share of helping Mother Earth.

If that’s what you wish to do, please join me in your prayers, meditations and quite reflections by thinking and projecting nothing but light and love, hope and faith into the troubled spots of our world. Do not allow your mind to batter you with questions about any of the events that still have to take place because they are part of God’s great evolutionary plan. If they were not, there would be no need for them.

Never despair but develop an ever increasing faith and trust in the basic goodness of the life we have been granted. When our mind is calm and steadfast and our heart filled with the love of God and for all our siblings in the family of humankind, the white magic of the Universal Christ’s blessing and healing energies fills our whole being and from there flows quite naturally into our whole world.

May the Archangel Michael’s golden sword of wisdom and truth touch the heart and soul of humankind to awaken the Divine spark in every heart and turn it into a small still flame of love. As ever more of us grow in wisdom and understanding, may the blazing fire of God’s sacred truth burn away every last remnant of earthly life’s ignorance.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Light Up Our World’ 
[*=center]‘Letting Our Light Shine’ 



[*=center]‘The Power Of Thought’ 
[*=center]‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’ 
[*=center]‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’ 
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 17, 2016)

*On The Forces Of Good And Evil





*​ 
The following is the essence of three teachings of the White Eagle group of spirit guides from ‘There shall be Light!’ Stella Polaris Vol. 46:5: ‘The seeds of the siblinghood with all life that knows nothing but love is in every one of you. Do not look on the outer level of life for love but within and become more loving yourself. You are a dynamic being who can only attract that which you are yourself. The world around you is a mirror of what is happening within. So, whenever you want to change something in your world, first take a deep and utterly honest look into the mirror of the self. Each one of you has to do this for themselves because you can only recognise yourself by your reflection.

‘Never forget that each one of you has the best as well as the worst within. When you observe the ugly and painful things that are happening in your world, feelings of compassion and humility with all involved arise in you and you feel the need to pray for a purification of your own soul and that of your world to take all of you closer to God. The desire for loving and forgiving rather than hurting, criticising and resenting awaken in you. Please don’t ever think: ‘Oh, that’s too much for me!’ The only thing we ask of you is to simply keep on trying day by day. Every time you look into the mirror honestly and quietly affirm: ‘I am God’s child and I seek to obey the law of love, God’s law.’


*Do Not Attack Evil – Dissolve It!*​ 
‘The whole of Creation contains two aspects, a negative one and its positive counterpart, that which is good. This part is all love and with the passing of time absorbs what is known as evil in your world into itself and creates more good from it. God is omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent and humankind lives in Its heart and although many find it hard to accept that good and bad alike are within our Creator’s power. Both aspects have their origin in the life of God and proceed from there.

‘You need to know that that which is evil and ugly in your world and anywhere else is the unevolved and undeveloped part of life. All the powers that are in God are also in you. That is why when your Highest Self first starts building itself an earthly counterpart, it has to start at the lowest point, just the same as the Universal intelligence of the Almighty, whose spark you are, has to do when creating anything. The same applies to every field of human endeavour, be it the ability to conduct satisfying and rewarding personal relationships, or being successful professionally, artistically as well as spiritually. There are no shortcuts. In each case you have to start with the bottom step of the ladder, slowly and patiently working your way up to beauty and perfection.

‘Everything that to this day leaves much to be desired in your world is part of humankind’s lower earthly nature in its slowly evolving state. Evil is a consuming and destructive force. It’s a fire that first tests and tries humankind’s mettle to its utmost. Later on it is absorbed by the individual and collective development of the Christ nature. The Christ fire consumes everything that is no longer of any use and transforms it into something good. During the later stages of your development, when the thoughts, words and actions you in your ignorance of what is at stake once sent into the world return to you, the result tests and tries your whole being frequently to breaking point. The suffering endured pays the karmic debts that were incurred earlier.

‘By the time you have recovered, you have become thoroughly familiar with the nature of suffering. Your higher nature is awakening from its slumber and your heart fills with love and compassion whenever you see someone in distress. You have come to admire the people who happily share their talents with anyone who is in need of them and the work they are doing. Like them you want to become a useful member of society and assist those who are suffering the way you once did. With this the healer’s pathway is opening before you. As Elisabeth Kübler-Ross put it: ‘The most beautiful people are those who have experienced defeat, suffering, struggle and loss and have found their way out of the depths. These people have an appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding of life that fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving concern. Such things do not just happen, they can only grow from within.’

‘With the awakening of the good and higher aspects of your nature, the Christ Spirit, the process of absorbing the ugly and evil parts of your lower earthly self begins. As this happens in ever more of you, with the passing of time all evil will eventually vanish from your world. And that is the only way Christ can become the saviour and redeemer of you and ultimately your whole world. Many believe that by attacking evil they can do their share of getting rid of it. But when you have become aware of God’s true nature and your own, you know that this is not the right course of action and that the best you can do to dissolve any kind of evil is by radiating the light of the Christ Star into the distressed people and areas of your world.

‘Those who view evil from the perspective we are bringing here, will have no difficulties recognising the wise higher purpose it fulfils in earthly life to this day. We, your friends and helpers in the world of light, have walked this way before you. We understand your difficulties only too well. That’s why we are volunteering to light the road every human soul must travel. We are trying to help you overcome the darkness of earthly life by showing how each one of you has to make their contribution towards absorbing it into the Christ light of love and compassion, wisdom and truth which, if only in seed form, is in every one of you. One of these days you may wish to join us and assist those you have left behind and who are still struggling in the darkness of earthly life.


*Good Or White Magic*​ 
‘Good or white magic is performed with the knowledge and assistance of the Angels of Light. This ritual is carried out by people who work from their heart centre and with the highest intentions. Because they love those around them, they do not try to impose their own will upon them. Seeking nothing for themselves, they work unselfishly for the good of all. Many groups who work with the White Light will spring up all over the Earth in the days to come. Working in them allies the server with the Forces of Light and requires a spirit that is dedicated to selfless service.

‘Those who insist on working entirely for themselves, wishing to draw everything to themselves and imposing their will upon others, form an alliance with the negative forces. Awakened ones have no thoughts of themselves. Their only desire is to give love and light, to bless and raise all God’s children to a Higher state of consciousness. They give without reservations, from their loving hearts. Such selfless giving distinguishes the white from the dark magic.’


Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Prophet On Good And Evil’
 
[*=center]‘Good And Evil – The Heavenly Teaching Aids’ 
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 18, 2016)

*The Snake – Symbol Of The Goddess’s Wisdom*_*




*_​The ancient religions of our world regarded the snake as a symbol of the Divine Trinity’s love and wisdom aspect, the Great Mother of all life, the Goddess. Under the rulership of the patriarchy the whole concept was turned round completely. As a result in the oldest part of the Abrahamic religions, the book of Genesis, the snake as a symbol of something entirely wholesome and good became the epitome of everything that is loathsome and evil in our world. The art of spin doctoring seems to be as old as the gift of language and storytelling and later of writing and reading. Considering the energies at work during the Age of Pisces, it’s not surprising that this artform reached new heights – or would it be better to say depths – with the Jesus tale.

 Inspired by the Angels, the Roman spin-doctors got to work and crafted the story from fragments of earlier religions, especially the ancient Egyptian one. Together they constructed a legend that contained in symbolisms and metaphors, carefully hidden behind the story’s surface words, every one of the initiations all human souls have to undergo on their evolutionary pathway through earthly life. In step with the great plan and true to the principle that storytellers worth their salt do not allow the truth to get in the way of spinning a good yarn, it was used as the basis of a new religion during the Age of Pisces. The story provided humankind with a fresh range of excuses for its never ending rounds of bashing each other’s heads in and taking away other people’s possessions and countries. As neither party had the faintest idea of the true nature of the God in whose name they believed to be fighting, calling each other non-believers and infidels was a case of the pot calling the kettle grimy, if ever there was one.

What a sad catalogue of suffering to this day is following in the wake of the events of those days! The Age of Aquarius is the age of truth that comes to us directly from the heartmind of the Universal Intelligence. Thank be for bringing us the knowledge that every one of the sacred texts of our world, including the Torah, the Bible and the Koran, in the order of their appearance, have always been speaking through symbolisms, metaphors and allegories, as that is the way the world of spirit has always communicated with humankind. And praise also be for telling us how humankind’s existence in earthly life really began. Read more about this in the chapters ‘The Fall Of Humankind’, ‘On The Forces Of Good And Evil’ and ‘The Illusion’.

Now we know that the snake of the Creation story represents the wisdom aspect of the feminine aspect of the Divine, the Goddess with its powers of transformation and healing. In truth the serpent was by no means evil but wise and spoke the truth. At last the time has come for once more becoming aware that the essence of our being is spirit and part of God, immortal and eternal, and cannot die. The physical body is our vehicle for our present lifetime, a mere outer shell that is worn like an overcoat on the other lighter bodies we also have. As an empty shell the physical body returns to Mother Earth at the end of each lifetime, to be recycled while the core of our being moves on into the world of light, its true home.

What a long way we have already come since the beginning of the age of truth! Three cheers for it and our most heartfelt thanks to God and the Angels for releasing us from the prison of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions, and for showing anyone who is ready and asks for it to find the truth about everything we wish to know. Already we have discovered that everything that is in our Creator is also in us, the masculine as well as the feminine, evil and good, the love and wisdom of the Goddess and the power and will of God. The Goddess is conscious in women and unconscious in men. The God part is conscious in men and unconscious in women.

Many a legend of the past told us about the underworld, a symbol of the human unconscious mind, an aspect of our nature that cannot be seen but is there nevertheless. Men can only gain access to it through their feminine passive and receptive, soft and sensitive feeling side, their very own soul. The female of our species needs to befriend the masculine active and outgoing part of her own being, her inner man, husband and lover. This inner lover, in women and men alike, is the dream lover and true soul mate, the one who at all times is kind, loving and wise, who understands every part of us without us having to say anything and who knows our true needs better than we do ourselves.

The Christ part of our being is the inner lover, the archetypal young God and only born son, who in truth at the same time is the daughter of the Great Father/Mother. Each one of us is a spark of the Universal Christ that has been waiting for aeons to wake up in our hearts and souls. Because it contains feminine and masculine energies and characteristics in equal proportion, it’s neither a He nor a She. That’s why I prefer to call it ‘It’. After the earthly self, without being aware of its own Divinity, has been nailed to the cross of a physical existence for long enough, the Divine spark begins to stir from its slumbers. Slowly but surely our Christ nature rises from its dark grave of ignorance that has held it imprisoned and tied to earthly life through the false belief of being mortal.

But eventually we reach the moment when our consciousness awakens to the joyous truth that there is no death, merely transformations into different lifestates, that the essence of our being, our spirit and soul, are immortal and in spite of what we once believed to be true has always remained at one with God. What a long time it takes until we finally realise that we ourselves are God, a being that is responsible for itself and the state of its world. No other human being can give us the wholeness we have always been hoping to find in others. No wonder our quest was in vain because the only one who can make us whole is the Divine part we ourselves carry within. That’s the only loving union that can make us whole and that means being healed and holy.

The figure of the legendary God man Jesus all along represented a metaphor for this part of our being. The conscious coming together with It has the power to transform our small earthly selves into Christed ones. The more we surrender our whole being to Its will and wishes – may Thy will be done, not mine – the more we do our share of establishing God’s Kingdom on the Earth. And that’s what the long heralded rebirth and homecoming of humankind has always been about. It is the long awaited second coming of Christ and because the story of the Master’s life is but a legend, there never was a first appearance. The awakening of the Christ spirit in ever more human hearts is the first coming of Christ. It was not for nothing that the Bible in St. Matthew 24:4-5 warns: ‘_Be careful that no-one deceives you. For many will come in my name and say: ‘I am Christ,’ and they will deceive many_.’ And that includes – dare I say it? – the Jesus story.

During our progress on the spiritual pathway of life our energies are constantly changing and the vibrations we emanate are gradually becoming increasingly refined. The Christ Spirit is our Highest or God Self and Master nature. For as long as this part remains slumbering within, whenever we are filled with joy, wracked by pain or we are getting emotionally too involved in earthly concerns, we are like a small boat on the high seas that is tossed about by any kind of wind. As soon as we understand that God and the Angels never leave us and that all we have to do is ask for their assistance, our outlook on life changes dramatically and we are calmer in difficult situations because we know that they are observing, guiding and helping as much as they can.

It takes a long time until we realise that each time we are calling for assistance from the Highest, we are not appealing to an outside force but the living God within. That’s why when we cry for Christ’s light, power and love to rescue us from our distress, a state of peace and calm begins to come over us. As time goes by, this helps us to become aware of our own indwelling strength. The more we call upon this power and work with it, the more easily we rise on the Christ light’s beam and discover that we can function as well on the higher planes as in earthly life. When we learn to view our life from that perspective, we can see for ourselves that every experience that comes our way in the end is nothing but a storm in a teacup and a passing phase. We realise that there really is no need for getting emotionally unduly disturbed by anything.

Water represents the world of our emotions. The parable of Jesus walking on the water was artfully crafted into the legend to demonstrate how we are expected to handle the sea of our emotions when we are learning to master our lower earthly nature. Instead of being ruled by their emotions, spiritual Masters take charge of them on the principle of ‘feel the fear and do it anyway’, as suggested by Susan Jeffers in her excellent book that carries this title. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Jesus Mysteries’ 
[*=center]‘The Symbolism Of Snakes’ 
[*=center]‘Adam And Eve’ 
[*=center]‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’ 
[*=center]‘The Divine Soul Mate’ 
[*=center]‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’ 
[*=center]‘The Great Year And The Ages Of Man’ 
[*=center]‘The Labours Of Hercules’ 
[*=center]‘Flying Into The Freedom Of The Aquarian Age’ 
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 19, 2016)

*New Ladders For Climbing Heavenwards

*_*



*_​ 
_‘Wisdom is not a flower to be plucked, but a mountain to be climbed.’_
Anon.

​Spiritual knowledge has always been humankind’s ladder for reaching out to the higher and highest levels of life, known as the Heavenly world. All parts of my jottings were written from the highest point of my consciousness, which in turn is an integral part of the collective consciousness of all humankind, the same as yours and everyone else’s. If you are in tune with your heart, it will tell you reliably whether the truth, the way I perceive it, as God and the Angels are my witnesses, could also be yours. Somebody once asked me: ‘What – not who – are you?’ My reply was then, as it will always be: ‘I am a very ordinary person and a beloved child of the Universe, like the trees and the Stars, just the same as you and everybody else.

Because both of us are children of the One, I am your sibling and I love you. You are as much part of me, as I am a part of you. That is why, to the best of my knowledge and ability, I am sharing with you my inner truths, as my Highest or God Self urges me to do. I am aware that, when we hurt one, we hurt all, including ourselves. And because you and I in spirit and soul are one, rest assured that I would never dream of lying and misleading you or hurting and harming you in any way.

It has been said that, when the pupil is ready, the teacher will be found. Those who are ready for what I have to say will be able to understand. They will intuitively know how to pick what is of use to them and discard the rest. But if you are unready for what I am trying to convey, then no matter what I do or say will make any sense to you. It is by no means my intention to add my voice to those who want to destroy the credibility of any of the religions of our world. For one thing, they do not need my help because they are far too good at doing that job themselves. For another it is not my place to destroy the ladder on which my brothers and sisters are climbing, even though I can see that the appliance they are using is an exceedingly brittle one. Those who are sufficiently evolved know intuitively how to make their ladder stronger, for themselves as well as for others.

Knowing that the needs of the others will be fulfilled in due course, puts my mind at ease. It does not disturb me unduly that the sacred texts of our religions contain many teachings whose meanings the rank and file of its followers fail to understand. It is true that love understands all and because it understands forgives all. When the love of our Creator and for humankind and our world is our only motivation, it is not hard to be spiritually tolerant. That’s why I would never dream of attacking any of the things the religions of our world are offering. I merely would like my readers to find out that the at least some of the knowledge I carry within can enlarge and enhance what is already in their possession, creating a vision of what our belief systems could expand into, if they woke up at last.

No matter how small my contribution may be, it is my share of re-building the spiritual structure of our world now that we are moving ever deeper into the Age of Aquarius. We are presently standing on the threshold of a new golden age of plenty for all and the time is right for reconciling and healing all God’s children of the Earth by lifting each one into our Creator’s heart. After the intensive cleansing our religious institutions have already been going through, it’s good to see that many have already found a new and much stronger ladder to climb on. I dream of a world in which each child of God owns one that is so strong that no wind of change can blow it away or fears and doubts destroy it.

In keeping with the spirit of the Aquarian age each has to construct their own improved climbing apparatus for reaching into the Heavens, one that is based on the spiritual knowledge we are now receiving in growing abundance. And when our inner teacher, the living God within, our inner connection with the source of all wisdom and truth, says: ‘This makes sense. It is true!’, then it really is and we can rely upon it.

This is how the Aquarian Age is bringing us the gift of genuine faith and trust that has its roots in a deep inner knowingness and understanding of the processes of life and the spiritual background of our earthly existence and what life really is about. There will come a time when no-one in earthly life will be living in a constant state of fear and uncertainty, of life in general and death in particular. We shall find a peace of mind that is based on knowing instead of believing. It will be of solid gold compared to what we once had when all we had were mere surface beliefs that could be shaken and destroyed by just about anything. To my mind, the new age’s most precious gift for all of us is developing true and everlasting faith in the goodness of life that no-one will ever be able to take away. What could be more precious?

True to the principle that the brightest light casts the deepest shadows, the upside of Neptune’s energies is as powerful as their downside. Under their influence during the Age of Pisces mediumistic, mystical and inspirational qualities have also come to the fore and were developed by many. Pisces is the sign of the soul and of Karma. Evolved Pisceans are dreamers who can see in their imagination the ideal world we all once emerged from, the state of bliss known as Paradise, to which one day each one of us shall return.

It has been said that nothing hides the face of God as well as religion. This too undoubtedly has been part of God’s plan for the Piscean age. This ensured that in the following age many would be ready to rediscover God’s true nature and their own, and that we would make jolly sure to hold onto this knowledge and never again let it go from us. That’s why the plan provided that the outer trappings of the religions of our world would keep us from discovering such things too early. And because other vital lessons had to be attended to first, our belief systems were carefully designed by the Angels and Masters in charge of our world, to ensure that they could take place.

Now that these lessons have been learned by sufficient numbers of us, our world is ready to know that everything is God, including each one of us, and that every cell and atom of dense physical matter is made from the pulsating light of the Universal Christ or Christ Star. We are God, manifestations of our Creator’s living Spirit, the same as Jesus Christ would have been, if he had ever existed in physicality.

Some time ago, I found a brilliant cartoon in ‘Just Another Spiritual Book’ by Bo Lozoff. The drawing carried the title ‘Agnostic fleas’. It featured two fleas who are wandering around on a dog, whose bristles look like trees compared to the size of the fleas. The creatures look down-hearted and one says to the other: ‘Y’know, sometimes I question if there is a dog.’ It’s not at all difficult to see that the agnostic fleas are the human race scrambling about on God, being nurtured by God and yet wondering whether there is a God.

If in our present state of life the higher worlds are still invisible to our earthly eyes, it is for the simple reason that the atoms of our physical body are not yet sufficiently purified and our vibrations quickened to enable us to tune our whole being into the frequencies of the higher spiritual dimensions of life. Although thus far we have not yet grown the different bodies with which the higher worlds are contacted, there is no reason why we should think in terms of here on the Earth and there in the Heavens. For the time being our earthly bodies can only touch and see, smell and feel the things of the Earth, but in due course we shall develop a celestial body that will enable us to get in touch with ever higher states of consciousness.

It does so as follows: in each one of us the seed of the Christ Spirit has been implanted, initially only as a tiny spark. When our superconscious faculties begin to unfold, through our spiritual endeavours the Divine spark grows until the fire of the Christ love permeates every cell and atom of our being. Our consciousness expands our aura and radiation grows with it until we eventually become capable of reaching the most elevated planes. Life is a rhythmic breathing in and out and consists of an expansion of consciousness at will as well as a withdrawal from it at will.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘All Life Is Good – All Life Is God’ 
[*=center]‘Our World Is A Bridge’ 
[*=center]‘Building Bridges’ 
[*=center]‘The Religion Of The New Age’ 
[*=center]‘The Giant Jigsaw Puzzle Of Life’ 
[*=center]‘Baking A Rich New Cake’ 
[*=center]‘Flying Into The Freedom Of The Aquarian Age’

 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 20, 2016)

*God Is Dead – Nietzsche

*_*



*_​
 Graffiti on a subway wall somewhere:
‘God is dead!’ Nietzsche

Someone scrawled underneath:
‘Nietzsche is dead!’ God

‘God is not dead, but alive and well
and working on a much less ambitious project.’

‘God is not dead and neither is Nietzsche.
Both are spirits and enjoying a full and healthy life,
always have done and forever will do.’
Aquarius

​Friedrich Wilhelm Nietzsche, 15 October 1844 – 25 August 1900, was a German philologist, philosopher, cultural critic, poet and composer. He wrote several critical texts on religion, morality, contemporary culture, philosophy and science, displaying a fondness for metaphor, irony and aphorism. Trying to find the real Friedrich Nietzsche behind what little I knew of him, took me on a journey of discovery with many surprises. On closer inspection I found to my astonishment that he was by no means an atheist but a devout Christian.

For a very long time I had been intrigued by Nietzsche’s words and frequently wondered what he may originally have said and in what context the words ‘God is dead’ had appeared. To satisfy my curiosity, I bought three of his books:



‘Twilight of the Idols with The Antichrist and Ecce Homo’ (Wordsworth Classics of World Literature) 
‘Beyond Good and Evil: Prelude to a Philosophy of the Future’ 
‘Jenseits Von Gut Und Böse – Zur Genealogie der Moral’ 
 
I could have saved myself the trouble. The books were not really worth having and many of his quotes, including the one I was looking for, are freely available on the internet. Here it is: ‘God is dead. God remains dead. And we have killed him. How shall we comfort ourselves, the murderers of all murderers? What was holiest and mightiest of all that the world has yet owned has bled to death under our knives: who will wipe this blood off us? What water is there for us to clean ourselves? What festivals of atonement, what sacred games shall we have to invent? Is not the greatness of this deed too great for us? Must we ourselves not become Gods simply to appear worthy of it?’ From ‘Thus Spake Zarathustra’ first published 1883-1885

The above quote reveals that Nietzsche, being a devout Christian, unhappily carried the burden of a collective guilt complex. What else could one expect from someone of his background? His father as well as his grandfather had been pastors in the Protestant church. His father died early at the age of thirty-six, deeply loved and missed very much by his son. He hated his mother and sister. More about this in his view on women.

Nietzsche’s writings came across to me as unenlightened, earth-bound, wildly outdated and downright boring. What I had hoped to find was some kind of a statement that, in Nietzsche’s view, the old perception of the meaning of God was dead because the time had come for finding a new understanding of who and what God truly is. But then I became aware that during Nietzsche’s lifetime from the year 1844 to 1900 it would have been far too early to introduce the idea that the story of the life of the Master Jesus is just that, a story and a myth, a legend and no more.

I don’t think the time I did spend on the three books was wasted. It was not a great deal I have to admit, as there didn’t seem to be much point in immersing myself into what Nietzsche had to say. The one thing his writings showed me is the quantum leap in our spiritual evolution we and our world have made since his departure from the Earth plane. My inner teacher reminded me that the ones I had attempted to read had been written almost 120 years ago. At that stage it would have been far too early to disclose the whole of the life story of the Master Jesus is an allegory of the many initiations every human soul eventually has to undergo on its individual evolutionary pathway.

True to the principle that in the realm of the blind the one-eyed is king, Nietzsche was considered to be one of the foremost thinkers of his time. His statement about God reveals what a long way we have in our understanding of the meaning of God in comparatively short time. How much progress our world has made on its spiritual pathway! And yet, the latest developments in Turkey at the time of writing this in June 2016, an attempted coup d’état shows with what vigour the remainders of the patriarchy are resisting any kind of change in the stranglehold of masculine supremacy. I am convinced that, no matter how hard they try, in the long run these forces cannot win because it is part of God’s plan that they should go.

Let Angela Merkel, German chancellor for the past eleven years, have the last word about freedom in this part of my jottings. Having spent the first thirty-five years of her life in East Germany, she has first hand experience of what an oppressive government can do to human spirits and souls. She knows the power of humankind’s yearning for freedom and that’s why she has  made it the leitmotiv of her political world view. In a meeting with President Obama and the Americans people several years ago she said: ‘History has often shown how strong the longing for freedom can be. It has inspired people to overcome their fears and oppose dictatorships. In the end, there is no chain of dictatorship, no fetter of oppression that can withstand the strength of freedom. That is my firm belief, and it will continue to guide me.’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 21, 2016)

*The Soul’s Pathway Through The Zodiac

*_*



*_​
 My earthly self fought a long and embittered battle
With my spirit and soul.
For aeons it believed that it was a lost and fallen Angel
From a misty and half forgotten galaxy of Stars.
We have made peace with each other because
Both of us are now aware that in truth we are
A spark of the Divine and a child of the Sun,
The great spiritual Sun behind the Sun of earthly life.

Our spirit once descended from the Highest levels of life.
We came to this plane to take part in it
And so learn and grow through our own experiences.
In the course of many lifetimes we have been
Wounded cruelly by the painful thrust of Mars,
Caught in Neptune’s tangled web and
Shocked and torn asunder by the sudden violence of Uranus.
Tortured by the clever lies of Mercury,
Crushed beneath the icy weight of stern and unyielding Saturn,
Hours often felt like days, days like years,
And years like eternities of frustration and waiting.

There was a time when my soul and I believed we were the Sun,
Whose exploding bursts of arrogance and pride
Scorched and almost blinded us.
Ignorant of our true self, the feminine and masculine,
Eve and Adam deep within cried helplessly.
Yet, we fought on in unrelenting fury and striking blow for blow,
Driven on by the pounding drums of Jupiter’s throbbing passions,
Stumbling at the precipice of the Moon’s enticing madness,
To fall in trembling fear before the threat
Of Pluto’s ominous tomb-like silence,
Consumed by inconsolable sadness
And the bleakness of despair.

Bravely bearing the wounds and scars of furious battles,
My spirit and soul are now coming home at last.
We are walking hand in hand with God and the Angels,
Serenely and in quiet peace,
The way we once did.
Having gathered together the scattered pieces of our being,
We are healed and whole once more.
A great evolutionary circle is closing
And the twin serpents of the dual forces of Creation,
The Highest and lowest, masculine and feminine,
Who for a long time were opposed to each other in earthly life
Are learning to harmoniously work together again.
They are the serpents of wisdom and healing
Who are winding themselves around the Caduceus,
My own and that of all humankind and our world.

Willingly my spirit and soul together with my earthly self
Are now following the pull of the Sun.
Yielding to the attracting power of Venus,
We are leaving the enslavement of earthly existence behind.
A rainbow of light surrounds the Earth.
Under its protection humankind is coming home
Into its true nature and the oneness with God and all life.
The long promised golden land of peace and plenty
Lies within the reach of every heart and soul,
As our highest ideals and aspirations, hopes and dreams
Are finding fulfilment at last.

Following the call of gentle Venus and the call of
Our Creator’s love and guidance that never left us,
We and our world have survived the might of selfish seeking
And the downward pull of our earthly self’s desires.
Equipped with the gift of a renewed understanding of
God’s true nature and our own,
A new world that is filled with tolerance and forgiveness,
Patience and peace is waiting to unfold itself
Before us and our world.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 22, 2016)

*The Fall Of Humankind

*_*



*_​
​The following is the essence of an Inner Teaching by the White Eagle group of spirit guides in Stella Polaris Aug/Sept 2007: ‘Without the dark you would be unable to see the light of the Sun and the stars. And without having walked in the darkness of ignorance of God’s true nature and your own, you would never even begin to realise that there is indeed something more and higher to reach for.

‘We know that our Creator is omnipotent, that His/Her great plan of life as unfailing and that nothing and nobody in the whole of Creation has the power to interfere with its unfolding. Cataclysms like the sinking of Atlantis happened because of a lack of equilibrium between the forces of good and evil, which may be regarded as accidental by some, but this is not so. The Universal forces never allow the reigns of the Universe to slip out of their hands. Nothing is outside the will and power of God, the masculine aspect of the Divine Trinity, the same as nothing is beyond the reach of the wisdom and the love of the Great Mother, the Goddess.

‘What some see as ‘The Fall of Humankind’ was an event of cosmic proportions that was created for the benefit of the spiritual development of God’s children of the Earth. This process eventually brings about an awakening of the Divine spark in human hearts and later the realisation of humankind’s power to choose for itself, the gift of freewill. If your soul had not entered into the darkness of matter, you would never have become conscious of yourself and the powers within you and your relationship with God. That is the true purpose of everyone’s existence in physicality.

‘The Divine light from the heart centre of light breathes tiny sparks of Itself into earthly life where each one is clothed in dense matter. The spark can be likened to a seed that is sown in the soil of the Earth. Under the influence of the darkness of its existence the seed in due course is reached and cracked open by the warmth and sunlight it receives from above to help it to grow. Something similar happens to human souls. The pressure of what is known to humankind as evil works on the earthly self so that with the passing of time, the suffering that has to be endured as a result forces it to reach heavenwards and grow.

‘That is how from a non-conscious spark the Divine aspect of your nature expands almost imperceptibly for a long time. Through many ages the consciousness of your small self keeps on growing. This continues until you have mastered the earthly plane of life and are capable of taking charge of yourself as well as shouldering the responsibility for the present state of your world. This shows that you have become the master of yourself. By then you have acquired various bodies or vehicles that allow you to function with equal ease on different planes of consciousness and life. Having learned self-mastery and mastery of the other planes that have become your field of action, you have become God-conscious and are therefore at one with the Great Father/Mother. You are free.

‘Every human being has a spiritual or Divine urge within, but also a small earthly self whose mind at first is at war with its indwelling spirit and soul. Good and evil are like two wheels at work that are waiting to become one. They represent the higher and lower aspects of life. The higher is called into action through the lower path of suffering, which serves the wise purpose of helping each one of you to eventually grow into a perfect son/daughter of God, a Christed one in their own right. This is the meaning of all people shall be raised up to the Son/Sun and in the end be one with and part of Its radiance.

‘While it was still unconscious of itself as an individual, the spirit came down to the Earth plane and was clothed in a physical body to help it realise its individuality and later to return into the consciousness awareness of its own Divinity and the living God within. As we have pointed out many times before, there are two aspects to your nature. One is all good, that’s the pure spirit who longs for nothing but being with God. Your earthly personality is its counterpart, who strives to assert and express itself in ways it considers as its freedom, for the simple reason that it does not yet know what that really means.

‘This continues until your earthly self learns to attune itself peacefully and harmoniously to the will and desires of its all good or God Self, submitting and surrendering itself to it completely. Your Highest Self is the pure Spirit of God, who has always been working with you on your pathway of spiritual evolution. When your earthly self has learned to work harmoniously with your Christ Spirit, your suffering on the cross of earthly life is over. As you can see, the so-called fall of humanity has been a process of evolution which was designed to teach every one of you how to take charge of the weaknesses and desires of your lower earthly nature. There never has been a violation of the Divine evolutionary plan.

‘The purpose of that which is known as evil or darkness in your world is the bringing forth of good. Out of evil cometh good and out of darkness cometh light. In the beginning there was darkness and God said: ‘Let there be light!’ And there was light. Ultimately, all dark and inharmonious conditions in earthly life are for humankind’s highest good and greatest joy by teaching you something. Rest assured that there is a great plan of life that is held safely in the hands of the Great Architect of the Universe. Nothing happens outside of it. A wise higher purpose is hidden behind everything that happens on the Earth plane and for every individual soul, as well as for the whole of your world, the great plan provides a final outcome that is beautiful.’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 23, 2016)

*The Illusion*

From ‘The Milk Is White’ by Ian Gardner
By the author’s kind permission.
​
_*



*_​ 
Realisation is revelation. It is as if the dust and debris of time are swept away and the shining Truth is revealed. What is ‘seen’, ‘known’, ‘identified with’ in a transcendent state cannot adequately be conveyed by the written or spoken word.

What we perceive as matter in its various forms is a thought manifestation of the Creative Force from the purest form, or state, of energy which is the Creative Force Itself. Using that same creative ability given to us at our ‘birth’ we, through thought entered this ‘world’ and became attached to the pleasures it gave us. With this came pain, the opposite of pleasure, because the law of this phenomenal world is that for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction. Thus, it is only in thought that we are here. We are standing outside looking in so to speak. It is an illusion. Perhaps dreamlike is a better word, as dreams are very real to us at the time of dreaming.

Everything is impermanent. Everything is in a state of flux. The entire biosphere is in motion in a cyclical state of matter being broken down and re-constituted from one form to another. All matter – energy – is in a state of flux – the whole universe of matter. Everything we can see, feel and possess is in a state of flux, of motion, and is transient – even our thoughts. Our mind creates, and can be observed by us creating; creating thoughts of pleasure, pain, sadness and joy, fear and anticipation and, as we observe thoughts being created, we can still the creation, and, therefore, the world it creates.

The world is of the mind and is impermanent – even our bodies are in a constant state of flux, of destruction and re-creation. Even the soul, the self, is constantly changing and evolving through our experience and the choices we make. The only unchanging aspect is the Light itself, the absolute being, that which is timeless, always was and always will be, that which simply IS. This absolute self is of the Creative Forces, it is like a water droplet touched by a vast drop, it merges completely yet retains its identity. That is our true state of being.

Thus, all is a creation only of the mind – an illusion, and we must enjoy all aspects of this illusion, whether they appear to be good or bad, as it presents itself; with joy because it is through this that we evolve; through meditation and applying the right principles; through the realisation of our true identity and, thereby, to at-oneness with the Creative Forces – the Great Spirit. The beginning and the end, the Alpha and the Omega, and we are unaffected by what appears to be.

To misunderstand this may lead to delusion. The unwise, or those whose conscience is subdued or subjugated by worldly desires, may easily assume that, because nothing in the phenomenal world is real, they may freely, with impunity, put a knife into another, wage war, steal, rape, and harm others in the many ways possible, and in other ways eschew love in all its manifestations. However, thoughts are things, as the Cayce Readings say. Thought is a force, energy, a field, as evidenced by experiments conducted by Russian scientist in the early half of the twentieth century. It ‘travels’ instantaneously and is not impeded by distance or any known substance.

In this context, the saying it’s the thought that counts is true because, as has been stated before, action is created by thought, except when it is an instinct reaction to something. It really is the thought that counts, and it is thought that attracts karma, negative or positive, as the case may be. It is understandable that the illusion is difficult to comprehend and I hope that the following may go some way to helping in this regard. If we are shown a green leaf and asked what its colour is, we will reply that it is green. However, it is not green. It only appears to be green because it absorbs all but that part of the light spectrum that makes green, and that is the part that is reflected to our eyes. A beautiful butterfly wing is not beautiful at all. It only looks that way because the tiny scales on the wings are angled in different ways to create different colours.

Likewise materials we take to be solid are not solid. Glass flows slowly in response to gravity, the hardest diamond has space between its atoms and molecules, and energy particles are passing right through all seemingly solid bodies, including our own. Nothing is as it appears. A parallel similarity to the illusion, and the way in which it manifests, is our current activity of creating Virtual Reality. In doing this we are using thought to create a perceived reality, an illusion, through the medium of technology.
 
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Power Of Thought’ 
[*=center]‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’ 
[*=center]‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’ 
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 24, 2016)

*The Story Of Creation*

*Part One

 According to Aquarius

*_*




*_​​How would you like to join me on a journey through my enchanted Universe? Are you ready? Sitting comfortably? Then I’ll begin. Picture yourself as the Lord of all of Creation. You are sitting on top of the highest mountain, but so far this is merely a symbolism for the highest level of life. There are no mountains because you have not yet created any or anything else for that matter. You just are. You are the consciousness of the Universe, the boss, the head honcho, the big cheese. 

If you are a woman, you may find that hard to imagine. Equipped with the wisdom of the feminine, you will be glad to leave that kind of responsibility to whoever wants it. But if you are a man, especially during the early stages of your earthly development, ruling the world that’s what you are secretly or openly are dreaming of. Women and men alike are sparks of the Divine. Both of you are chips off the old block and merely expressing the characteristics you inherited from our Creator. Filled with active and outgoing energies, the masculine wants to be ‘out there’, wherever this may be, conquering the unknown and making something out of it. 

Initially, this follows the selfish drives and urges of the lower self, the result of which is a great deal of suffering. When the earthly self has experienced enough of that, it yearns to do its share of alleviating it for others. The more we become aware of our true nature and the higher purpose of our existence, the more we long for nothing but to serve the Highest for the good of all. Naturally, each can only do that in their own way. We all respond to the energies that are predominant in our character make-up. And it needs to be born in mind that the masculine can be stronger in women than in men and vice versa. The energies available to us express themselves in our behaviour and general approach to life quite clearly. If you would like to find out yours, take a look at your birthchart. But back to our story.

You are pure thought, no more, and that’s all there is of Creation so far. I realise that the word Creation does not really fit here and I realise how difficult it is to describe God and the creative processes within the limits of language, any language for that matter. Let’s try anyway. So, here you are, filling All and the All has neither beginning nor end. You cannot be seen. You are abstract, a thought, an idea – *the* thought, *the* idea. There is nothing else and as the dimension of time will much later only exist in earthly life, you have nothing to compare yourself with or to measure anything by. And so you ask yourself: ‘Who am I? What am I? Good questions. How can I find out about Myself and get to know Me? How shall I go about it?’ 

Being the purest form of creative energy, all you know at this stage is that you are getting increasingly restless. You are feeling an ever greater urge to be on the move and to create something. But move to where and create what? You think to yourself: ‘It’s too dark here, let there be light! What if I create some tiny particles and then will them to become light? Everything I bring into being will be created from it and it shall be called the Christ light. It shall be My first born Son/Daughter who is exactly like Me and from whom all life will emerge. 

From the Christ light I shall create beings who can move about and experience themselves with the help of the things they are doing and everything that happens around them. Through their actions and reactions to that which happens to them I will be finding out how My characteristics and powers are expressing themselves in different environments, which I shall create. Not knowing is darkness and knowing is light. That’s how the Christ light shall bring into being two different kinds of light. Light that can be seen and light in the form of knowledge and understanding. The latter belongs to the spiritual background of life that brings the former into being and supports it.

Yes, that’s what I’ll do. I shall call the particles atoms and they will be bonded together in molecules, which will be moving at a certain initial speed. Here is the first batch of them. Let’s see what happens when I slow down their vibrations. See, as soon as I do this sufficiently the atoms become denser and denser until a whole cluster of them looks as if it were solid, although in truth it’s nothing of the kind. I shall call it matter and from it start moulding the forms and figures whose archetypes represent Me and who are forming in My mind.

The Creator has to learn from mistakes of the past the same as we do and after a period of initial chaos and confusion comes to the conclusion: ‘I must organise this. There has to be some law and order in My creation. A plan is shaping in My mind which decrees that the whole of My creation slowly but surely will be evolving. Everything that will ever be part of this plan will be bound by strict rules and regulations. Without them chaos and confusion would become a permanent state and that’s not how I am going to rule My creation. 

To guarantee that My plan works with the greatest precision and accuracy, I shall design laws by which the whole of My creation will be governed. The reins of the plan of My grand design shall forever rest safely in My hands. No-one and nothing will ever be allowed to interfere with it. Naturally, I shall obey My laws and everything in My creation will have no choice but to do the same. As without laws nothing could function properly for a design of this nature and size, the strictest law and order are essential. To enforce them I am going to create an authority that makes sure that they are adhered to rigorously, so that My Creation comes to no harm. I shall create beings of light and put them in charge of the execution of My plan. They will be responsible for its smooth running and shall be known as Angels. 

I am love and My first law is the law of love and evolution. The plan for My creation decrees that everything in it should constantly be growing ever more beautiful and perfect. This first law will be a tree on which the second and equally important one, that of cause and effect, grows like a branch. This law will see to it that everything returns to its source, which ensures that nothing in the whole of My Creation can ever be truly lost. Everything in My Creation will be simplicity itself, all truly great ideas are going to be that way. The life I am going to create will be a circle that consists of many circles within circles and cycles within cycles. Together with the law of cause and effect this makes sure that every thought, word and action unerringly finds its way back to where it came from. Yes, so it shall be. 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 25, 2016)

*The Story Of Creation – Part Two*

*The Great Mother – Truly Beloved Of The One






*
​ I am lonely and in desperate need of a companion. That’s why I shall now create sufficient matter to bring into being the first physical manifestations of My truly Beloved, the Great Mother, My feminine counterpart. How do I want her to be? I am the One in whom all energies are perfectly balanced. I am masculine and feminine in one, but as I would like to see who I am and how the various parts of me function and behave, I will create masculine as well as feminine beings.

To enable me to get to know My Beloved I will bring some physical worlds into being. I am going to create them from the substance I have made, thus every part of physical matter is My companion. She will be known as the Great Mother of all life. The process of evolution will make her and everything that is part of her ever more beautiful and perfect. Being My other half, she will be as intelligent as I am and top of that she will be My love and wisdom aspect. Her intelligence will always express itself in kind and loving ways. Yes, it shall be so.

Whenever My creative desire becomes too overwhelming, she will be able to use her wisdom to contain me. For the benefit of My Creation, she will know when and where and what is enough, what comes into being and what has served its usefulness and is ready to go. I am Fire, I am fierce. I am Air, I am fast. I move with the speed of thought, infinitely faster than the atoms and molecules of light. My Beloved will contain me when I rush forward in My eagerness to create, for that is My nature, I cannot do anything else. I can be too fierce and she will calm Me down. Her Earth element will slow Me down and her Water will soothe and pacify Me. My perfect companion! How I yearn not to be alone any more and isn’t it astonishing how much I love her already, even before having created her? I am in love with love. Yet, that is good, too – so it shall be.

So, where do I go from here? The state of My being is love and because I am love, everything I create contains My substance and therefore is love. I love that which is good, right and beautiful, but if I want to get to know all of Me, I also have to deal with the polar opposite of good. To get to know it and because I am starting My creation from nothing, at first My ideas shall present themselves in their most ugly and crude, nasty and evil form. Knowing that they will not be left that way for long, but that everything that in the beginning had to be ugly and crude will eventually be made beautiful and good, is the creator’s greatest joy.

Now you are ready to bring a world into being. But what kind of a world do you want? You’ve decided it should be made of the matter you are busily creating. As soon as a certain amount of it is ready, you begin to shape from it your first small Universe in which many solar systems and planets are whirling around each other in the space around them. Their movement makes a wonderful sound, inadvertently making you the composer of what human beings, when they eventually appear, are going to call the music of the spheres.

This is how from the beginnings of the lightest of matter, you keep on creating spiritual worlds and beings to inhabit them. One fine day, only in a manner of speaking of course, because on your level of life in Eternity there aren’t any days, you think: ‘Why is it that I feel more restless than ever before? Having created all those worlds and their beings has not exhausted My creative urge by any means. I feel like a change. What shall I tackle next? What if I slowed down the vibrations of one of the worlds I have created some more?

How about manifesting My different aspects on a planet that shall be known as Earth and bringing into being creatures who shall be called human? In this environment they are going to dwell in physical bodies that allow them to move around, so they can experience themselves and their world through themselves and the beings who are sharing their life with them. For a long time they will not know who or what they truly are. Yes, that’s what I’ll do. It’s the only way I can get to know all parts of Me properly, the rough as well as the smooth. It will be interesting to observe how the higher and lower aspects of humankind’s nature and Mine behave and are experienced in a material world. And that’s how we and our world came into being.
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 26, 2016)

*The ‘Inside’ and ‘Outside’ Of The Universe





*

From ‘The Milk Is White’ by Ian Gardner
By the author’s kind permission.
​ 
This essay reached me many years after my Creation story first came into being: ‘The Universe consists, primarily, of particles of energy. They coalesce to form progressively denser matter from energy fields to rocks, planets, stars and so forth. These primary particles are dimensional and, because all other matter is comprised of them, and the Universe is comprised of this matter, the Universe is dimensional. As anything with dimensions has external limits the Universe has external limits. It is, therefore, not infinite. However, what is ‘outside’ the Universe? Stillness – ‘nothing’, as we know it. That stillness or nothing is ‘Thought’, ‘an intelligence’, or Spirit. It is non-dimensional and timeless, i.e. not of time and space. It is Peace and the essence of Love – an indescribable, all pervasive Love – something that can only be experienced.

‘In the realm of matter, motion and, therefore, time, that which exists as it does ‘outside’ the Universe is thought or spirit, which is omnipresent, omniscient and omnipotent. Omnipresent because everything and everyone on this Earth and in this Universe is composed of Spirit  and, therefore, Spirit is present everywhere; omniscient because Spirit, having created everything knows everything; and omnipotent because it is Its creative power (thought) which created everything and set in motion the principle of birth and death/creation and destruction which governs all matter. This Spirit is called The Great Spirit or God, or whatever, according to one’s choice.

‘Thought, as we usually know it, is a force; a force that is not subject to time and space. In reality there is no ‘inside’ and ‘outside’. Spirit pervades everything and is everything, including that which comprises us both in our Spirit and physical forms. There is no separation, no duality,  all is, in fact, One. It is only in our state of  ‘mind’ and our state of being at present that there is separation or duality.

‘One way to attempt to conceptualise this oneness is to look at a sheet of graph paper of 1 mm grid (a sheet with a mixed grid is not as illustrative). Select any number of sections of this grid as a unit. These may be one within another, separate, overlapping, any shape etc. No matter what you select, or how many, they are all an intrinsic part of the whole – of the one. Now, to complicate matters even further visualise that sheet folded, scrolled or otherwise altered from its two dimensions and you will get an idea of the complexity of the relationship of one with any other.’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 27, 2016)

*Reflections On Hope

*_



_​ 
The Aquarian Age is presenting us
With the gift of a new kind of hope, faith and trust,
As they have never been known in earthly life before.
They are realistic and justified because they are built on
A solid foundation of understanding and the knowledge
That there really is a great evolutionary plan of life,
Which has always been unfolding as it should,
Showing clearly that everything has always been well
With us and our world, in spite of the fact that
To this day it frequently doesn’t look that way.

The plan’s unfolding of past ages
Is the evidence we need to show us
That the reins of our world have always been
Resting securely in God’s loving hands,
And that our race has always been steered safely
Through Earth life’s many diverse lessons.
Supervised and protected by the Highest Forces
We have constantly moved forwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life.
That leaves no shadow of a doubt
In my mind that this will forever continue.

The renewal of hope in our world
Is the most important aspect of the Aquarian gifts.
But what is hope?
It’s an inner knowingness that regardless
Of the things that are still happening in our world
The life we have been given has always,
Individually and collectively,
Been part of the Great Architect’s evolutionary plan.

Hope grows from trusting that the wisdom and love
Of the Great Father/Mother of all life
Has been guiding and protecting each one of us
In the course of many lifetimes
And that when looked at from the right perspective,
Our existence is indeed a very good one.

Hope springs eternally from
The inner guidance every human being receives.
No matter how closed off some may still be
With regard to matters of the spirit,
They still contain the Christ Spirit,
Though so far merely in seed form.
Their Highest or God Self has never left them.
It is always there to protect and guide each soul
Through all experiences of its earthly life.

Coaxed onwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life by
The living God within who encourages us
To try, try again – many times against all the odds,
The small earthly self in the end succeeds
To overcome its self-imposed limitations.
In spite of itself it has grown in
Understanding and wisdom, which can
And indeed are meant to be found in even
The most traumatic and harrowing experiences.

There is a higher aspect to everyone’s nature.
Independent of how low and depraved
The earthly self has become,
Known as the living God within.
It endows us with the hope and strength,
Courage and determination we need to endure
What cannot be changed and start again,
If need be many times over.

This is especially true after total
Personal and collective breakdowns.
It’s hope that helps us to reconstruct
Our whole being and the world around us.
Hope makes us go in search of healing
Whenever we are hurt and wounded.
With hope we know intuitively
That better things will come our way,
If we but persevere.

Hope is the Great Spirit’s eternal gift to humankind.
It’s the driving force of the power of love
That through famines and wars,
Disasters and all other types of destruction
Has always moved humankind and its world
Inexorably onwards and upwards
To evolve into ever more beautiful
Manifestations of the Divine,
Who will eventually be capable of
Exploring life on ever higher levels.

Hope enables us earthlings to trust that, in truth,
The moment of physical death is not an ending,
Merely a transformation into a different lifestate,
A new beginning and a release into
The greater freedom of our true home,
The world of light, where those
Who have gone before us
Are waiting to welcome us.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Dealing With The Shadows Of The Past’ 
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 28, 2016)

*From A Distance





*

From a distance
The world looks blue and green
And the snow capped mountains white,
From a distance.
The ocean meets the stream
And the eagle takes to flight.

From a distance,
There is harmony
And it echoes through the land.
It’s the voice of hope,
It’s the voice of peace,
It’s the voice of every soul.

From a distance,
We all have enough
And no one is in need.
And there are no guns,
No bombs and no disease,
No hungry mouths to feed.

From a Distance,
We are instruments
Marching in a common band,
Playing songs of hope,
Playing songs of peace
That are the songs of every soul.

God is watching us,
God is guiding us
And showing the way.
Not from a distance
But from within.

From a distance,
You look like my friend,
Even though we are at war.
From a distance,
I just cannot comprehend
What all this fighting’s for.

From a distance,
There is harmony
And it echoes through the land.
It’s the hope of hopes
And the love of loves
That’s in the heart of every soul.

God is watching us,
God is guiding us
And showing the way.
Not from a distance
But in our own hearts.

Juli Gold
Adapted for Bette Midler
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:


‘From A Distance’ 
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 29, 2016)

Dear Friend,

You will have noticed that from time to time you receive a posting from me of which you think you’ve seen it before. Nonetheless it will always be worth your while to read such items because new ideas have flown into them, and they have been updated and at least partly rewritten. Today’s offering is a good example of this procedure.

With love and light,
Aquarius

* * * 
​ *When Will The Kingdom Come?




*​ 
Everything in the whole of Creation is of God, was created by and belongs to God. This applies to the dark aspects of life as well as the light ones and nothing is beyond the power or reach of the Divine forces of life. Darkness and all it contains is the low and unevolved state of things, people and their countries. And each time one of us reaches for that which is good, right and beautiful in us and our world, means taking an active part in the evolutionary progress of God’s Creation. Even the smallest move in that direction represents a valuable contribution towards absorbing the darkness of our world and helping it to move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of light into the radiance of knowledge, wisdom and truth.

Light is eternal, but the nature of darkness and evil is transient. This is because the purpose of light is to forever re-create, whereas darkness and evil’s is to destroy. They are the starting point of creation and from the moment anything has been created, the evolutionary processes of the Universe incessantly move it forwards and upwards on the spiral of life. As a result everything that once started off on the lowest and darkest point, with the passing of time – in the case of humankind many lifetimes – winds up as one of the most beautiful and perfect creations that had its origin in the Divine mind. Clearly, there is only one principle that is eternal and that is the one of light and good, of God. And that is the direction in which all of us – whether we are as yet aware of it or not – have always been moving, individually and collectively. Throughout the whole of Creation the two aspects of positive and negative are constantly at work, but the negative is ever subject to the positive and is eventually absorbed into it.

The Creation story tells us that God said: ‘Let there be light!’ This was meant in two different ways. From the light and warmth of the sacred fire of the Christ Star all other Suns and everything else that exists anywhere is made and constantly maintained. Without it there would be no life. But, light also means wisdom and knowledge and that can only be gained through exploring and getting to know whatever comes our way. The light we find in this way transmutes the darkness of not knowing and ignorance into the light of knowing and understanding.

There are as many names for the Great Light of the holy Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life and its offspring, their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ, as there ever have been religions and philosophies in our world. Each one of us is a tiny spark of the Christ Spirit, the Highest Star and Greatest Light, who has always been communicating with us and our world in the form of parables and allegories contained in various myths and legends. The latest one of them was the Jesus legend at the beginning of the Piscean Age, which lasted from about 300 BC – 1900 AD. The Jesus story represented another page of the great book of myths and legends. Through them the Angels of the Christ Circle have always been trying to bring our race closer to the eventual discovery of God’s true nature and our own, as well as humankind’s special relationship with the Divine. The great plan of life provided that this should only be revealed to our world when the Aquarian Age, from approx. 1900 AD – 4,100 AD, had been reached.

The Age of Aquarius is the age of truth and knowledge in which Divine wisdom and truth will flow ever more strongly direct from the highest levels of life into all human hearts that are ready to receive it. This age was the time for revealing that the Jesus story was written as an allegory of humankind’s Christ nature and the various initiations every human soul with the passing of time has to experience. For as long as we perceive Jesus as a historical figure and believe that every word of the tale surrounding his life is true, we are projecting our own higher Christ nature onto a force outside of us. But once we have reached a sufficiently high level of spiritual awareness, we need to take possession of this aspect of our being. The time then has come for us to endeavour to develop it by conducting our life along the lines described by the Jesus legend. Without this it would be impossible to bring forth our own inner light and letting it shine freely, thus doing our share of absorbing ever more of our world’s darkness of ignorance.

Hiding that the Jesus story should not be understood literally and that every one of its surface words most certainly is not true, fulfilled a wise higher purpose. The true esoteric meaning behind them had to remain hidden from public view and knowledge, until the time was right for revealing that each one of us is a spark of the Universal Christ’s light. In keeping with the great plan of life, the predestined time for this event would be when the energies were right and that had to wait until the Age of Aquarius. That’s when we would discover to our astonishment that each one of us is a young God in the making, who in the fullness of time is going to evolve into Christed ones, a star and a light of great radiance, each in its own right. Now that we are penetrating ever more deeply into this age, ever more of us are growing into spiritual adulthood and are mature enough to accept the duties and responsibilities such a high and holy destiny entails.

Bearing in mind that each one of us is a child of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ, I believe that by definition we are all Christians. Irrespective of how far any one of us thus far has travelled on their evolutionary pathway, the true Kingdom of God has always been hiding in everyone’s own heart and soul. And it does not matter one iota which faith we have followed during our present lifetime or previous ones, or whether or not we ever set foot inside any place of worship during our present earthly sojourn, the Divine within us entitles us to be called a Christian – if we so wish.

The Jesus legend in the gospel of St. Thomas 113 tells us: ‘His disciples said to Jesus: ‘When will the Kingdom come?’ He replied: ‘It will not come by watching for it. It will not be said: ‘Look, here!’ or ‘Look, there!’ Rather, the Father’s Kingdom is spread out upon the Earth, but people don’t see it.’ God’s Kingdom is the whole Earth and everything it contains, but for a long time we were unable to peer beyond the ends of our noses and perceive it. It does not seem to have helped a great deal that the New Testament’s St. Luke 17:20-21 points out: ‘When some of the Pharisees asked Jesus when the kingdom of God would come, he answered: ‘The Kingdom of God does not come by observation. Neither will they say: ‘Behold it is there!’ For behold, the kingdom of God is within you.’

So, where is the kingdom? Every heart and soul contains, although in the beginning only in seed form, a spark of the Divine that is all loving and all good and belongs to the highest realms of life. God’s kingdom quite literally is everywhere because all life is permeated by the Divine life force. Therefore, unbeknown to humankind for a very long time, life on all its levels and every aspect of it is sacred and holy.

The Jesus legend in St. Matthew 6:22-23 tells us: ‘The light of the body is the eye. If therefore thine eye be single, thy whole body shall be full of light. But if thine eye be evil, thy whole body shall be full of darkness. If therefore the light that is in thee be darkness, how great is that darkness.’ Our eye has become single when our whole being has surrendered itself and we have been healed together with our Highest Self. We then have become a Christed one with single vision that looks at every aspect of Creation from the perspective of its spiritual background. At this stage our mind is permanently tuned into the Universal mind and it reveals to us more and more of the higher aspects of life. When we listen to and follow the promptings of our higher nature alone, the drives and urges of our lower earthly desire nature are absorbed into its light and fade from our consciousness.

The deeper we are allowed to penetrate into the mysteries of the spiritual backdrop of life and we think, act and move around in this space, everything has become so obvious, simple and straight forward for us that we find it increasingly hard to understand why the spiritual approach to life had to be a closed book for so long. It fills us with sadness that it remains that way for so many to this day, when so many wonderful and exciting things are waiting to be discovered by all of us. The Angels of the Christ Circle, the throne of God, two thousand years ago gave us the legend of the Master Jesus to show our race how each one of us in the end will evolve into a spiritual Master. A Master is someone who is in control of every aspect of their being. The tale is a demonstration of the wonders and miracles that will also be worked through us, once our energies are right to make this possible.

The words of all spiritual teachings our world has ever known, including those of the Bhagavad Gita and the Bible, to name but two, were never intended to be carved in stone and unchangeable. Naturally, this also applies to the teachings of the White Eagle group of guides. The understanding of spiritual wisdom and truth is a constantly expanding and evolving dynamic force that is keeping pace with the evolution of the rest of God’s creation. Any spiritual teachings render themselves obsolete and die a natural death if they resist the waves of persistently incoming fresh knowledge of the esoteric wisdom that has been hiding behind the surface words of all our world’s sacred texts, since the beginnings of our race’s earthly existence. Having served their usefulness, those that refuse to go with the flow, adapt and enlarge, with the passing of time quietly fade away until they have been forgotten. It has been happening throughout the ages that old and outdated teachings were gradually replaced by more advanced ones.

Last but not least, to paraphrase St. John 7:16 acknowledging the Angels working in the spiritual background of life: ‘The teachings I am bringing you are not my own. They come from the One and His/Her messengers who sent me.’ This same source is waiting to be called upon by each and every one of us, in due course.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’ 



[*=center]‘On The Soul Level We Are All Christians’ 
[*=center]‘Light Up Our World’ 
[*=center]‘Letting Our Light Shine’ 
 
From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 30, 2016)

*Let There Be Light*

*Part One

*_*




*_​The light of all lights and the Sun of all Suns is the Universal Christ and the Christ Star is Its light. As the only born child of the Great Father/Mother of all life, the Christ light contains equal parts of masculine and feminine energies, the same as we do. The Christ light is eternal and from it all Creation is born. With its help the power and will of the Highest constantly creates, destroys and re-creates as well as sustains, supports and nurtures everything throughout the whole of Creation. In contrast to this light, darkness and evil are nothing but transient passing developmental phases.​​ 
That which to this day is dark and evil in our world is a manifestation of humankind’s individual and collective unevolved aspects. From the beginning of our race’s earthly existence things of this nature have been providing valuable learning experiences for us and our world. The more we strive to bring forth from within the very core of our own being that which is good, right and beautiful, the more evil and darkness is gradually absorbed into it. This will continue until the last bit of it has been removed from our world.

Good and evil are part of the polarities of God’s dual nature and therefore also our own. Young and inexperienced souls have always needed experiences of darkness so they could learn to distinguish between darkness and light, evil and good. The good of our own nature and others cannot be known without first having experienced the evil parts. The only reason why they are still manifesting themselves in our world is that we should learn from them and that in many different ways.

Earth and Water are the feminine, negative and receptive elements of our world. Fire and Air are their masculine, positive and outgoing counterparts. All aspects of the negative and receptive outer part of our material world have always been subject to the will of the positive and outgoing power of its indwelling spirit. The inner brings the outer one into being. Without the inner there would be no outer. Aware of its dual nature and wishing to get to know all aspects of its nature, the higher human spirit part creates itself a small earthly self. The Angels clothe the small self in a physical body that serves as its vehicle for getting around in earthly life to become familiar with itself.

This outer physical body acts like a black box that shields its inhabitant against prematurely finding out about its true nature. The earthly self has also been equipped with a soft and sensitive side, its soul. This is the storehouse for the memories of all our adventures and every bit of learning that helps us to grow in wisdom and understanding. The soul is part of our waterbody and is capable of feeling pain. Several lifetimes of being hurt and wounded teach the earthly self about the nature of pain. It learns to take better care of itself and acquires a knack for avoiding potentially painful situations.

So far the new earthly self has no conscience and is without any moral awareness. They are part of its higher nature and that has not yet stirred from its slumber. In this state of innocence – or rather ignorance – of its own nature and the purpose of its existence, young souls are let loose. Having been born into a physical form that evolved through the animal line of Earth life, its instincts and reactions are of an undiluted animal nature. At the slightest provocation it goes on the rampage and as soon as it gets its hands on some kind of instrument of destruction, it thinks nothing of shooting, killing and maiming people, the more the merrier.

So many things of this nature are experienced in our world at present because large quantities of new spirits are temporarily taking part in our world, so they too can get to know themselves. They are starting at the lowest point, the same as you and I once had to do. From the lowest to the highest all parts of our being have to be explored by all human souls and Mother Earth has always provided the drilling ground for young and experienced souls alike, as well as all stages between. Trapped in the darkness of their spiritual ignorance, the youngsters in our midst are destined to assist the evolution of the planet that is next in line for being developed into a higher and eventually etherealised state.

Spiritually, ignorance is darkness and knowledge is light. From the learning that is gleaned from everyone’s experiences new light is constantly enriching our individual soul and through it that of our world. Once a particular lesson has been learnt successfully, individually and collectively, the darkness and evil it once brought are gradually absorbed into that which is good and right and therefore filled with light. If we ask the Angels that with the help of the Christ Star’s light all dark and evil energies of our world should be uplifted and transmuted into blessing and healing ones for all life, that’s what they gladly do. They need our co-operation as much as we require theirs.

In the beginning was the word – the word was with God and the word was God, if that’s our preferred name for the Universal intelligence. God’s creative thinking will forever continue and no thought in the whole of Creation will ever be lost, and the same applies to us. See the link at the end of this chapter. The Divine is the only force who by the sheer power of its will and thinking can create and destroy matter, bring new worlds into manifestation and get rid of those that have outlived their usefulness. And because every one of God’s powers is also in us, in the fullness of time we too shall develop this ability.

Did I hear you say: ‘That’s all very well, but what happened in the beginning?’ Let’s see whether astrology and numerology can help us to find a better understanding. They reveal quite clearly how the creative processes actually work and why the feminine, passive and receptive elements of Creation are subject to their masculine positive and outgoing counterpart. It is for the following reasons. The first creative impulse is the masculine God, No. 1, astrologically represented by the Sun, planetary ruler of Leo. The second impulse is the feminine Goddess, No. 2, the Moon, planetary ruler of Cancer. The joint force of one and two becomes the three, under the influence of Jupiter, the benevolent and expansive ruler of Sagittarius. 1 + 2 = 3 = the light of the Christ Star. It consists of the masculine fire and the feminine physical manifestation of the Sun through which the Christ light pours its love and warmth into all earthly life. Through this light all life is given and all life consists of this light.

The first impulse of Creation are the masculine forces of Fire, creative ideas, and Air, the thought processes that bring them into manifestation. Fire is positive and masculine. It represents the initial spark that is necessary to get the flow of the creative processes going. All creative ideas have their origin in the masculine aspect of Creation, the God, including those we like to think of as our own. Transmitted through the positive and masculine Air element, these ideas are either added to whatever is already evolving or still being created or maybe even un-created, as the case may be. That’s how God’s thoughts and ideas are constantly flowing into everything, including through the transmitter/receiver station of our human earthly minds into the consciousness of our world. Thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation. The thought processes, Air, transmit all of the creator’s ideas, Fire, to the feminine and receptive elements of Water and Earth, including our bodies of clay with its emotional body or soul, the storehouse all our memories.

These creative principles apply in equal measure to both genders. However, the spiritual concept of the feminine being subject to the masculine never meant that on the Earth plane women should be dominated by the men in their lives. The concept is an esoteric one that indicates that matter – feminine – is and always has been ruled by its indwelling spirit – masculine. It’s our higher spirit self that brings its counterpart, our earthly self, into being. And it’s our spirit, Fire and Air, its creative ideas and thought processes that is in charge of our physical bodies, Earth and matter, as well as our emotional bodies and world of feelings, Water. We have been granted the gift of another lifetime in physicality so that we may learn to take charge of all these parts of our being and master them.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 1, 2016)

*Let There Be Light – Part Two*

*How Did Humankind Begin?






*
​Irrespective of which phase of their development anyone is presently experiencing, there is a yearning deep down in every human heart to love and be loved. This is because basically we are creatures of love. The law of life is love and the Great Father/Mother’s love once brought every one of us into being. Everybody carries the Divine spark within and also has inherited the Great Spirit’s longing for getting to know Itself.

Nothing in the whole of Creation ever stops or stands still. All life is constantly moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. Without ever stopping our Creator is getting to know Him/Herself through ever more new creations and creatures whose experiences assist the continuing growth and expansion of the Universe. In order to get to know itself during one lifetime after another, our spirit self creates itself a new earthly counterpart, whose physical body serves as a vehicle for getting around and exploring itself and its environment.

Our soul contains the memories of every experience of our present lifetime as well as those of all previous ones. During each new one we enter these memories are stored in the very cells of our physical body. This way they remain accessible and we can draw from them, unconsciously, at all times. This continues until we have become sufficiently evolved to be released from the yoke of further earthly sojourns. Every soul’s oldest memory is the one of our true nature and our real home. It is this memory that at the end of our evolutionary odyssey draws us back home into the oneness with God, where we truly belong.

The whole of life is a circle that started when the creative ideas and the sheer willpower of the masculine aspect of the Divine began to bring whole worlds and everything in them into being. Every part of the created world is the Great Mother of life and therefore Divine. Through the element Air, thinking, the God transmits its ideas, Fire, and shapes them into matter with the help of feminine elements of Earth and Water. Thus it was, is and in all Eternity will be that God constantly creates and re-creates His Goddess. And all life that exists has been created from the light the Father created in the first place, when He said: ‘Let there be light!’ We shall return to this theme.

God and Goddess are two halves of a whole. They are totally equal partners who cannot be separated from each other. One cannot function without the other. Peacefully and harmoniously their love bond is constantly occupied with responding to each other. This is how their coo-operation ceaselessly creates new worlds and beings, as well as improving and enhancing existing ones and destroying old ones that have outlived their usefulness. The same creative drives and urges are also part of our nature. As co-creator with God, who has not felt the satisfaction that comes with clearing out something that no longer is of any use or value? The buzz and the relief one gets give an inkling of how our Creator feels each time something old is removed and makes room for something more beautiful and perfect to come into being.

The more we work with the light of the Christ Star by absorbing and assimilating Its knowledge into our consciousness, the more we recognise the necessity of destruction – de-creation, as someone called it. There even is beauty in acts of ‘de-creation’ as this is sometimes the only way of making space available for the manifestation of new ideas. This is how we too, in the fullness of time, shall learn how to rejoice rather than to weep and mourn the way our earthly selves tend to do over the loss of something that was old, outdated and ready to be removed.

Nothing in the whole of Creation is ever wasted. Everything is incessantly recycled and used over and over again. That, in a nutshell, is the evolutionary process. And when we have consciously become co-creators with God, we can share the joy and privilege of observing our Creator in the act of creation, as well as de-creation. Spiritually, the latter is never an act of senseless destruction, the way it would be if human beings were in charge. It is a disassembling of every cell and atom and recycling it. This opens the door for re-creating that which was destroyed in a form that comes closer to the idea of the archetype our Creator is holding in His/Her mind.

Everything in the whole of Creation is energies and vibrations and consists of dualities and the polarities of opposing forces. The words ‘Let there be light!’ have two different meanings, as befits the nature of the Divine. It was the pure thought on its own who created the first rays of light. By the power of its will the thought decreased the vibrations of the light until the first bit of matter began to form. Earth and Water appeared and together they became clay that could be shaped and moulded into the forms of the creative ideas conceived by the mind of the Highest. When the time for creating physical bodies for human spirits had come, the Divine breathed a spark of its own spirit into one of the animal forms that had already been created through the process of evolution on the Earth. Lo and behold! They came alive and started to move about.

That’s how the experience of Earth life started and to this day we are getting to know ourselves and the Earth, the world that was created for us. Through the knowledge that is constantly gathered in this way, our planet is no longer shrouded in darkness in both senses of the word. The wisdom and understanding that is constantly growing in each one of us is the spiritual light that will eventually disperse every last bit of Earth’s darkness. As all matter is of a transient nature, God’s will and the power of Divine thinking will continue to speed up the vibrations of the physical aspects of the whole of Creation. Thus the Universe will keep on expanding until every particle of it has converted itself back into light.

Although the material Universe will have disappeared, its spiritual background will go on forever. Instead of the darkness that once filled the void of the Universe before Creation was begun, it will then be filled with light. That which is now the spiritual background of life will be the only thing in existence and in this state the stars and planet will forever continue their Cosmic dance to the music of the spheres. Naturally, we shall be part of it because truly, truly we are eternal beings of light whose essence is pure spirit and who can never die.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Colonising New Planets’ 
[*=center]‘When Creation Was Began – A Tale For The Aquarian Age’ 
[*=center]‘In the Beginning was the Word’ 
[*=center]‘On The Forces Of Good And Evil’ 
[*=center]‘The Fall Of Humankind 
[*=center]‘The Illusion’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## BobtailCon (Oct 1, 2016)

Did you post your entire blog in this thread? God damn.


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 2, 2016)

Posted by accident.


----------



## dale (Oct 2, 2016)

Aquarius said:


> I don't have a blog, merely a website. 'The Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages' is but a small part of it. Sorry.




haven't been here for a bit, so it may have already been discussed on the forum, but what did
you think of NASA changing the zodiac? i know i went from an aquarius to a capricorn. my daughter
went from a capricorn to a sagittarius. i call bullshit on it, though. lol. i'll always be an aquarius.


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 2, 2016)

*Let There Be Light – Part Three*

*Sharing The Christ Light






*
​To  assist with the healing of our world, the main task for aspiring  healers and lightbringers is sharing the light of the spiritual  knowledge we are receiving with as many as possible of those around us.  The more we do this in a friendly and non-aggressive manner that equally  embraces all belief systems of our world, the quicker all darkness will  go from our world. All we have to do is speak our truth, without  insisting that we are right. Truth speaks for itself and those who are  ready to receive it will understand. The others are going to come to it  later when the time is right for them. Naturally, talking alone is no  good to anyone. It is necessary to walk our talk and live our truth,  setting a good example that others may wish to follows. More about this  later.

 
The early Christians, as well as their adversaries, were the pioneers of  the outgoing Piscean Age. The symbol of Pisces is two fish that are  tied together in the middle. One fish is swimming up the river of life  and the other one down. Interestingly, the symbol of the early  Christians was a fish and the same as they were in their time, all who  are presently taking part in earthly life are the pioneers of the  Aquarian Age. It is believed to have started around 1900 AD, but there  are definite signs that even before that humankind was beginning to stir  from its spiritual slumbers. There is a great deal of evidence all  around that this process is relentlessly speeding up.

At any given time in the development of our race, the more highly  evolved souls have been required to act as the leaven in the bread of  humankind. The Age of Aquarius requires from all of us that we develop  our latent healing abilities and intuitive faculties. The Angels can  then use us as channels through which the Christ light and its healing  energies can flow into the whole of our race, our planet and all its  lifeforms. Every human soul carries the Divine spark within and is  therefore potentially waiting to be roused from its spiritual slumber.  Each one of them requires the assistance of friendly and kind-hearted  human beings, as much as the help of spirit guides and helpers who are  eagerly reaching out from the world of spirit to all of us on the Earth  plane.

The main object of every healer’s pathway is making their contribution  towards raising human consciousness. We are here to freely, willingly  and unselfishly help others to rediscover and get in touch with the  small still voice of living God within, the inner teacher and guru who  knows the way of all things. We are here to play the role of seed  spreaders, just like the birds are doing on the outer plane of life.  Each time we share some of the wisdom we have picked up on our pathway  through life, we are making another contribution towards thinning the  clouds of the darkness of ignorance, false beliefs and superstitions  that to this day abound in our world. Our friends and helpers in the  world of light are teaching us in line with the instructions they  receive from the Highest and Its messengers, the Angels. Hand in hand  with all of them we shall be working until every last shred of the inner  and outer gloom of our world has been dissolved.

Going about our work as seed spreaders, there’s no longer any need for  proselytising or missionary work. The experiences of the past have  taught humankind that efforts of that nature as often as not brought  more misery and suffering than good into our world. We are here to  conduct our lives as good examples to those around us. In my view this  is best done by living modestly, responsibly and carefully, showing a  high regard for Mother Earth’s wellbeing. In our prayers, meditations  and contemplations our planet needs to be lifted into the healing  radiance of the Christ Star. In submission to the Highest force of  Creation, we can ask for Its healing prayers to flow through us into  everything that is in our world, so God and the Angels can guide us into  doing the right things to make our world into a more peaceful one.

Our race’s spiritual homecoming is not some kind of competition. There  is no need for spiritual athletics and tightrope-walking – that’s not  what we are here for. As healers of the Aquarian Age we have missionary  work of a different kind to do. It consists of dropping an occasional  pearl from the wisdom we have found into the cup of wine that is the  consciousness of the people around us. Never overdo things and take  special care not to destroy any ladders your sisters and brothers are  still climbing on. That’s not what we are here for. I believe that much  more can be achieved by kindly and lovingly trying to expand the other’s  vision of life a bit – no more. Drop your pearl gently, then walk away  and allow time to dissolve it. Trust that each time one of life’s pupils  is ready to move forward and to find out more about its true nature, a  teacher will always to be found. Do your bit and then step aside and let  God and the Angels do the rest of the work for you.

Do not go in too heavy handed, but wait for an opportunity to arise and  when it does, encourage people to talk about themselves. When you listen  carefully, you will find that many quite happily tell you about their  most difficult, traumatic and most intimate experiences. In this way you  may find to your amazement that there is no such thing as a dull  person. Everybody has a story to tell and underneath it all, in almost  everybody there is a distressed soul, who is trying to make some sense  of their earthly existence and calling out for help to find some.

When the other one has told their tale, try to explain to them how you  view things. It is not really necessary to mention that you do this from  a spiritual standpoint; some people are put off by this. Be gentle,  possibly starting with something like: ‘I don’t know what you believe,  but to me the concept of Karma and reincarnation makes a lot of sense,  nothing else does. That’s why I believe in it. For example, I cannot –  for the life of me – share the Christian view that life is just a  one-off thing. To me, life is too precious and important for that. When I  look around, I see that some are rich, while others are poor, some are  lucky and others downright unlucky, some are always ill and others never  seem to ail anything. If all that happened by accident and at random,  life would be nothing but a very ugly, unjust and unfair joke. But I  believe that there is a great plan of life, that all life is subject to  Universal laws and that life is so good and beautiful, fair and just  that it’s hard to grasp by human minds.’

Should the other person want to find out more, you might like to add: ‘I  do believe in God, a loving and benevolent Creator, who created all  this, including you and me. And I do believe that this life is a good  one. It’s just quite different from what most people have believed in  the past and many still believe to this day. When one understands the  processes of life and its spiritual background a bit better, one can  easily recognise that there never was a man by the name of Jesus who  walked in our midst. The story of his life was but a legend that all  along has been trying to bring us the message that our God is love and  light. And I know in here – point to your heart – that this is true!’

Let the other one explain what they believe in. And at whatever stage  you end your dialogue, give them time so that what you shared with them  can sink into their consciousness. Know that truth always speaks for  itself, so do not try to convince anyone. Just provide food for thought –  no more. And always stress that those are your beliefs that support and  sustain you, and that they help you to trust life, but that they do not  necessarily have to be shared by anyone. Use your intuition and walk  away. You have given them something to think about, maybe no more than a  different slant on things and a chink of light that will be trying to  find its way into the darkness of their soul consciousness. You have  done your best, step back and let God and the Angels do the rest.

When the Angels inspired the writing of the Jesus legend, they were well  aware that healers and lightbringers on the spiritual pathway require  the help of the Great Father/Mother much more than unawakened souls.  Through the esoteric truths that are hidden behind the surface words of  the Jesus legend the Universal Christ speaks to the awakened ones. The  Angels know about and sympathise with the many tests and trials,  struggles and failures we encounter on the healing journey back into the  conscious awareness of our oneness with God and all life. They are  empowered to provide us with all the help we shall ever require on our  way forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life.

Here is some advice from the Mexican poet, A. Nervo: ‘About sublime and  essential things do not talk to all, but seek the level of those you  converse with, so as not to humble or distress anyone. When with the  frivolous, be as frivolous as they are, gently dropping a petal from the  flower of your dreams into their cup of frivolity. If they are not  ready for it, be on your way smilingly, because you know that they will  come to what you have found in their own time. Should someone pick up  your petal, examine it and inhale its fragrance, carefully and  discreetly allow them a few more glimpses of what grows in your magic  inner garden. Tell them of the invisible Divinity that surrounds and  penetrates everything. Maybe thoughts and feelings of love will enter  their minds, to act as a key and an ‘open Sesame’ of the door to the  only true freedom there is for humankind: spiritual freedom!’
 
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Letting Our Inner Light Shine’
[*=center]‘Light Up Our World’
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 3, 2016)

dale said:


> haven't been here for a bit, so it may have already been discussed on the forum, but what did
> you think of NASA changing the zodiac? i know i went from an aquarius to a capricorn. my daughter
> went from a capricorn to a sagittarius. i call bullshit on it, though. lol. i'll always be an aquarius.



Hello Dale. It's good to see you around again. No-one can change the zodiac. NASA can merely look at it and show it to us from a slightly different angle to where it was seen from the Earth, when the astrological signs and houses were set up - whenever that may have been. You might also like to have a look at the following:

https://www.newscientist.com/articl...-changed-the-zodiac-signs-or-added-a-new-one/


With love - Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 3, 2016)

*Let There Be Light – Part Four*

*Christ – The Light Of Our World

*


​
The Age of Aquarius is bringing us the answers to some of humankind’s oldest questions and many by now have spiritually matured sufficiently to be willing to surrender their small earthly self to the forces of the Highest. Through those who are unselfishly serving as Its channel for the highest good and the greatest joy of the whole, we are constantly gaining a better understanding of some of the vastest concepts of Creation. This is bringing us an ever increasing awareness that everything in our world is a physical manifestation of the One.​​ For a long time, we have been told about the Light of our world without having any idea of what this truly means, namely that each one of us is a spark of the Divine, the Universal Christ, which dwells in every human heart. This spark is the Light of our world, though at first only by potential. The birth of the child of God and the coming of the light in our world describes the awakening of this spark, not merely in a few chosen ones but in every heart and soul. The Universal Christ is not one particular person but the light of all lights, the Sun of all Suns, which in each one of us exists – though initially only in seed form – as a state of consciousness.

The Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter is the source of our being. All His/Her characteristics are also in us, the highest as well as the lowest. In earthly life we first have to experience the lowest, but slowly and surely we have to make our way to the highest, at all times guided and protected by our Highest or God Self. The spark represents the highest part of our being, our Christ nature, which has been waiting to come alive in all human hearts and souls for a long, long time. 

Each one of us is a spark of the Christ light and it does not make one bit of difference whether someone believes in and follows the Christian teachings or not, nor for that matter any of the others or even none at all. Christianity has been but one of many attempts at trying to explain and bring the spiritual concepts of our own Christ nature closer to us and our world. When the various religions and belief systems were given to our world by the Angels around the throne of God, the Christ Circle, it would have been impossible for us to grasp the truth. Revelations of this nature had to wait until we had moved a fair distance into the Age of Aquarius, the age of truth and knowledge directly from the heartmind of God.

From the evolutionary level we and our world have reached by now, it can clearly be seen that by the arrival of this age, all of the old belief systems have become more of a hindrance than a help to our race’s spiritual progress. In keeping with the energies of the great plan of life they were specifically designed to keep us from bringing forth our innate spirituality and goodness, individually and collectively, too early.  If these qualities are to manifest themselves in our world – as indeed they are now doing everywhere – we ourselves have to bring the Christ characteristics of our nature forth from deep within the core of our own being. If we want to be saved and redeemed and our world turn into a peaceful one, each one of us had to do their share of making it so. No-one will wave a magic wand to do the work this involves for us and that for the simple reason that the desired result can only be achieved through everyone’s individual efforts.

It takes a certain degree of spiritual maturity to grasp the higher esoteric meanings that are hidden behind the surface words of all spiritual teachings that have ever graced our world. That’s how it comes about that to this day there are leaders in our world who are still in pursuit of what they consider to be their personal ‘power’. The only true power each one of us has on this plane of life is that of creating something good, sacred and beautiful in our lives and for those who share it with us. The alternative is bringing ever more suffering into our world by demanding from others to bring forth – again from within themselves – and act out the evil every human being is capable of.

We are magnetic beings and we draw towards us that which we are ourselves, consciously as well as unconsciously. And those who are still involved in the practice of evil are aligning themselves to the forces of evil. They attract others into their orbit who are also still in need of this kind of lesson, as each and every one of us has to do in some of their lifetimes. At the end of their present lifetime,  the souls who are presently involved in the lessons of evil, at the handing out end of these experiences, return to the world of light. After resting for a while and recuperating from the stresses and strains of their earthly existence, there will come the moment when, hand in hand with the wise ones in charge of them, they will be reviewing what they have learnt from their most recent lifetime and all others, the way we all do.

That’s when they will realise that the most important lesson of their most recent earthly sojourn has been that the actions they carried out cannot get anyone to Heaven, i.e. being released into learning from experiencing the higher and highest levels of life. First hand they will know that:



No matter what anyone on the Earth plane may ever promise, evil gets no-one to Heaven. 
 


Spiritually, nobody ever ‘gets away’ with anything. 
 


Missions that hurt and harm those around us make us accessories to evil. All they can hope to achieve is creating a living hell on the Earth. They will most certainly not get us to Heaven, if there ever had been such a place. 
 


There is no point in committing suicide at the end of an evil deed. The only thing that happens is that we have to come back to make good and create balance, for whatever harm we did to anyone. 
 
Spiritual teachings have always been imparted to humankind from the highest levels of life to gradually assist us with conducting out lives with increasing spiritual awareness and more in harmony with the Universal laws, God’s laws. To my mind, the most important one is the law of Karma. It ensures that nothing in the vastness of God’s Creation can ever get lost, as everything eventually returns to its source. This law applies to all life, therefore also to us and our world and that’s the reason why every one of our thoughts, words and actions in some form. Like a boomerang it finds its way back to us and if this does not happen in our present lifetime, we can be sure that it will do so in another.

Awareness is the key for resolving all problems that arise on the earthly plane of life and the knowledge of the law of Karma at least potentially puts every one of us in charge of their own destiny. If we wish to ensure that from this very moment on nothing but good things should be drawn into our lives, we need to train ourselves to carefully watch over every thought, word and action, until in the end it has become something quite natural to us.

Each one of us is an integral part of the soul of the human race and that of our whole world and on the inner level of life we are all one. Therefore, every thought, word and action inevitably affects everything in the whole of Creation. That’s why taking charge of ourselves is of the greatest importance, not only for us personally but for all life and lifeforms. And what about those who still know no better than going through their lives hurting others? Take heart, they too will eventually wake up to their true nature and become aware that when we are causing pain to another, in truth we are hurting ourselves. But even that is by no means the end of the story, because every physical/emotional/spiritual pain has to be redeemed and made good, by none other than us.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center] ‘Light Up Our World’ 
[*=center]‘Letting Our Light Shine’ 
[*=center]‘The Triumph Of Good Over Evil’ 
[*=center]‘White Magic And Black Magic’ 
[*=center] ‘Dealing With The Shadows Of The Past’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 4, 2016)

*Let There Be Light – Part Five*

*Knowledge – The Light Of Our World

*_*




*_​
Everything in the whole of Creation is energies and vibrations and consists of the dualities and polarities of opposing forces. God’s words in the Creation story: ‘Let there be light!’ have two different meanings, as befits the dual nature of the Divine. It was the Great Father’s pure thought on its own that created the first rays of light. By the power of its will the thought decreased the vibrations of the light until the first bit of matter began to form. Earth and Water appeared and together they became clay that could be shaped and moulded into the forms of the creative ideas conceived by the mind of the Highest.​​ This is how the masculine aspect of the Divine created itself a feminine counterpart, the Great Mother through whom all life is given. When the time for creating physical bodies for human spirits had come, the Divine breathed a spark of its own light, the Christ Spirit, only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother, into one of the animal forms that had already been created through the process of evolution on the Earth. Lo and behold! They came alive and started to move about.

In the long course of their evolution, the Angels from time to time provided them with myths and legends to assist them with becoming aware of the spiritual background of life. That’s where they are at work and from the moment of the creation of our race have been taking care of each one of us. When the energies of the Aquarian age were slowly beginning to seep into the consciousness of our world, the legend of the Lord Buddha’s life was given to bring new light, i.e. increased spiritual understanding to Asia. The Jesus legend served this purpose for the Western World. It was designed as a channel through which the love, wisdom and healing power of the true Christ, the Cosmic Universal Christ, could slowly start to enter our race’s individual and collective consciousness. Now that we have actually reached the new age, it is becoming ever clearer that the Universal Christ, the only bon Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life is the true light of our world. His/Her Church is the Universal Church of the whole of Creation and its ancient wisdom and truth is that of the Cosmic forces.

The angelic hierarchy has been bringing parts of the ancient wisdom to us and our world with the help of the many myths and legends that have been appearing throughout the ages. None of the religions and belief systems that developed around any one of them possessed a monopoly of Divine wisdom and truth, but each has always contained small nuggets of it. It’s just that for a long time they had to remain carefully hidden behind the surface words of the various tales. But now at last, we are ready to dig for gold and extract more and more of these gems. My writings are part of this process, so they can be joined together like precious pearls on a string that provide us and our world with a new understanding and a fresh outlook on life. This is done in the hope of bringing a much needed renewal of hope, faith and trust in the goodness of life and the One who created it.

Earthly human minds are logical and analytical, tending to separate us from things and each other. And because the old religions of our world were of the mind, each new one that appeared separated us even further from each other. Every new legend about a great teacher or prophet that was presented to our world presented humankind with a fine tool for creating ever more divisions. This reached new heights – or depths, depending which way one looks at it – with the appearance of a tale that there once had been as great spiritual Master by the name of Jesus, who had walked among us.

The esoteric truth behind the surface words of the Jesus story is trying to explain to us in simple words the many initiations which every human soul on the Earth plane in the fullness of time has to experience. The Jesus legend was a way of introducing some of the Great Cosmic truths to our race’s evolving consciousness. When looked at from the right angle, it can provide us with many pointers as to how we are meant to develop the higher and highest aspects of our nature and evolve into a Christed one in our own right. This is required from each one of us eventually because that is the only way of returning into the oneness with God.

We are in this world to learn how to become a healer of ourselves, each other and our world. And the wonders and miracles depicted in the Jesus legend are demonstrations of what the Universe will eventually be able to work through each and every one of us. But take not of what St. John 5:30 tells us: ‘I can do nothing on my own. I judge as God tells me. Therefore, my judgment is just, because I carry out the will of the one who sent me, not my own will.’ That should leave no-one in doubt that even Master spirits and souls have no power to perform miracles on their own and that they need the help of God and the Angels, just the same as all of us lesser mortals do.

John 14: 11-12 tells us: ‘Believe Me that I am in the Father and the Father is in Me or at least believe because of the works themselves. Truly, truly, I tell you, whoever believes in Me will also do the works that I am doing. He will do even greater things than these, because I am going to the Father.’ The Universal Christ has been communicating with us through all the myths and legends our world has ever seen. S/He now is now revealing the esoteric meaning behind the above teaching as follows: ‘If you develop your higher nature by walking in my footsteps and following my example, you will be come a Christ and a light of your world, in your own right. God and the Angels can then work through you and perform similar wonders and even greater miracles than those depicted in the legend of my life.

‘The time has come for humankind to wake up to the fact that nobody can be saved by merely going to church on Sundays and saying that they believe I really once existed and walked the Earth among human beings, because I never did. I hate to disappoint those who think that’s all they have to do for me to save and redeem themselves, whilst continuing to their heart’s contents with their dishonesty and deceptions, for example handing out and accepting bribes, lying and cheating, stabbing people in the back and killing them, if that fits into the plans of someone’s earthly desire nature.

‘The law of life is love and no matter which religion anyone uses as an excuse for committing crimes of any kind against humankind, each one is a trespass against this law, the law of the Great Father/Mother of all life. And because God is part of you, the scales of Divine justice are exceedingly accurate – they know no error. And it makes no difference whether you believe the things you are hearing here or not. The truth is that every one of your transgressions of past lifetimes and this one has been written in the great book of life, the Akashic Records. Every event of all your lifetimes is recorded there, good, bad and indifferent all alike. The Angels known as the Lords of Karma are in charge of these records and it is their responsibility to make sure that even the last shred of anyone’s transgressions and sins is made good by the perpetrator sometime, if not in this lifetime then in future ones. They will then find themselves at the receiving end of crimes that are similar to those that were once committed by them. Without the spiritual knowledge that can be found here, they may have no idea of what is happening to them and why.

‘Young and inexperienced souls conveniently overlook and skip over the most basic tenets of their religion, for example ‘Thou Shalt Not Kill!’ That way no-one ever got to Heaven, the highest levels of life, to live with me. However, wise and more mature souls no longer need things like the ten commandments because their souls have learnt through the first hand experiences of their earthly selves what happens each time one of God’s laws is transgressed and a sin committed. Being aware that knowledge is power, whenever they are hearing and reading something that is new to them, wise ones pay attention to their inner guidance to show them whether that which is before them is true.

‘This enables them to react to the events in their lives in the spiritually right way. And that’s how the Universal Forces are now laying the tool for saving and redeeming yourself into the hands of those who are ready to receive it. The outcome of everything depends on the way you react to the things that are happening to you at any given moment. It is entirely up to you whether or not you use the power of the knowledge you now possess to make into an instrument for saving and redeeming yourself. As ever, the choice is yours.’

The faith of the New Age is going to be of the heart. It is an intuitive way of knowing, feeling and experiencing our world with a love that unites and draws together that which became divided. Fortunately it could never do this in our true spiritual reality, only in our earthly minds. There could be no better tool for explaining the energies of this loving process than astrology. In the zodiac Aquarius and Leo are in polar opposition to each other. Aquarius is an Air sign, therefore intellectual and of the mind, though in this case not of the earthly mind on its own, but in collaboration with the Universal intelligence of the Highest. Leo, the Fire sign, rules the heart. Living completely in the extremes of either sign leaves us lopsided and out of balance. The same as in all aspects of life, the point of equilibrium is halfway between the two. Striving to find it develops what is known as the mind in our heart and that’s the only place in the whole of Creation where truth really is known.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Story Of Creation’ 



[*=center]‘Sun in Leo’
 
[*=center]‘Sun in Aquarius’ 
[*=center]‘Greater Miracles You Shall See’ 
[*=center]‘Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World’ 
[*=center]‘The Akashic Records’ 
[*=center]‘The Religion Of The New Age’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 5, 2016)

*An Anthem Of Healing And Peace





*

The birds they sang at the break of day.
‘Start again,’ I heard them say.
‘Don’t dwell on what has passed away
Or what is yet to be.
Ah, the wars they will be fought again.
The holy dove she will be caught again.
Bought and sold and bought again.
The dove is never free.’

Ring the bells that still can ring.
Forget your perfect offering.
There is a crack in everything.
That’s how the light gets in.

We asked for signs.
The signs were sent:
The birth betrayed,
The marriage spent,
Yeah the widowhood,
Of every government:
Signs for all to see.

I can’t run no more with that lawless crowd,
While the killers in high places say their prayers out loud.
But they’ve summoned, they’ve summoned up
A thundercloud and they’re going to hear from me.

Ring the bells that still can ring.
You can add up the parts,
But you won’t have the sum.
You can strike up the march,
There is no drum.
Every heart, every heart
To love will come,
Like any refugee.

Ring the bells that still can ring.
Forget your perfect offering.
There is a crack, a crack in everything.
And that’s how the light gets in . . .

By Leonard Cohen

Recommended Viewing:


‘Anthem’ 
 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 18, 2016)

*The Wisdom Of The Great Mother






*​The Great Mother of all life is immensely kind, loving and wise. She knows each one of her beloved children of the Earth and their true needs much better than we ourselves do. Her wisdom has decreed that to teach us how to appreciate the value of the things and people in our lives, this is only possible through losing them. For example, through becoming ill we get to know the value of good health. The deceptions of the self and others, and the cheating and lying of the Piscean Age are no exception. With their help the Universe teaches us how to appreciate truth and honesty, integrity and loyalty. We do recognise and welcome then when they return to our world at last. 

During the approximately six thousand years of patriarchy, which by now has almost run its course, the Universe has been teaching us to distinguish between the abuse and wise use of power. One of the main purposes of this epoch has been to show us in the realities of Earth life how the absence of the mellowing and civilising influence of the Great Mother’s wisdom and love and the feminine in general can take a whole world ever deeper into a darkest void of suffering and pain. 

With the arrival of the Aquarian Age this has slowly been changing, as can be seen quite clearly from the events of the past hundred years or so. The new age has already had a highly beneficial influence in our world. The first signs were suffrage for all people, not merely the higher ranks of humankind. Not long after came the vote for women and slow beginnings of equal rights for them, so that they could once more have their say in the running of our world. These things are part of the Great Mother’s return into the conscious awareness of our world and re-establishing the rulership of the wisdom and love of the feminine. 

The warmongering of the past in the end teaches even the slowest learners the value of peace. But great obstacles had and still have to be overcome by some of us before this goal can finally be reached for our whole world. The sacred texts of the religions of our world to this day are trying to do their best to hold back our race’s evolutionary development. Although they have a great deal to answer for, in the long run nobody can succeed with this. 

First in line is the Old Testament of the Bible, in particular the book of Genesis. With the greatest of care it once sowed the seeds of misogyny, the hatred of women, into the hearts and minds of its male followers. Alas, these seeds have taken root only too well and are still flowering in the hearts of the male population in various parts of our world. The sacred texts of the Abrahamic religions, Judaism, Christianity and Islam, to this day contain at least parts of this Old Testament. 

This term is generally used by most Christians for the first section of their Bible, which is primarily based on the Hebrew Scriptures. It consists of many different books written that were compiled and edited by various authors over a period of centuries. It is not entirely clear at what point the parameters of the Hebrew Bible, the basis for the Christian Old Testament, were fixed. Some scholars believe that the canon of this Bible was already established by about the third century BC, and that the development of the various forms of the Christian Old Testament continued for centuries.

The patriarchy’s carefully nurtured hatred and distrust of women explains the rather dubious role Hera, a symbol of the Divine Mother, plays in the Heracles legend. She was the wife of Zeus who was the king of the Gods and Hera was his queen. When she found out about the infant Heracles’ existence, she ordered two snakes to be secreted into his crib. No doubt the readers of the tale are to believe that this was done in a fit of jealousy. 

The baby’s nurse later finding him with a strangled serpent in each hand and chattering delightedly to himself is an allegory for demonstrating the boy’s superhuman strength and powers. The Jesus legend shows these qualities with the descriptions of the miracles and wonders performed by the Master. These characteristics are also part of each one of us.

Hera being part of Heracles’ name is an indication that although the child came into this world through a mortal woman, this could not change the fact that the Goddess and Mother of all life, the wife of Zeus/Jupiter, is his mother in the Heavens, the highest plane of life, is part of him. Greek and Roman mythology was a vital contributor to the patriarchy. To feed the misogynistic demands of that time some more, the child’s Heavenly mother was presented as a mean and jealous woman, who commits the infamy of sneaking two serpents into the baby’s crib. 

This was necessary because the predecessors of the Abrahamic religions of the patriarchy, which evolved from the Greek and Roman ones and others before them, the Great Mother Goddess was worshipped and the snake revered as the symbol of Her wisdom. But even when she appears in the role of Hera, this mother does not want any one of Her children of Earth to go through life without Her wisdom and love. And so she provides this one with two serpents, knowing full well that by the time of the Greco/Roman civilisations, She Herself had become a wicked creature and the snake a symbol of darkness and evil. For human minds it is almost impossible to comprehend the power and greatness of the love that has always been the motivation behind everything that has ever happened in our world and still does. But that undoubtedly is the case so that we, Her beloved children, should learn from the experiences these events would bring to us.

 From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’​  
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 26, 2016)

_*Do Not Despair About The State Of Your World
*_
_*




*_​The  following is the essence of an extract from a teaching of the White  Eagle group of guides that appeared in ‘A Time to Remember’ Stella  Polaris October/November 2008: ‘The power of thought is the creative  force of all life. And each one of you is on the Earth to learn how to  use their thoughts for good purposes only, for within you is the Divine  creative principle that has the power to create the right kind of  vibrations and control the cells and atoms of matter. Hidden in every  human soul is the Divine urge to create a life that is free and holy,  happy and healthy, joyous and loving, a life in which everybody is  giving of their best and rendering service to your whole world, whilst  never losing sight that the land of light is your true home.

‘If  you would like your world to become a more beautiful and peaceful place,  you need to start creating it for yourself your mind right now. Try to  think of the world you would like to live in as much as possible. By  refusing to allow any other ideas about it into your consciousness,  through your aspirations you are not only raising your own vibrations  but also those of your whole world. Show your trust that you and  everything in it rests safely in the loving hands of God and the Angels  by using nothing but the constructive forces of Creation in your own  life. Do not allow your thoughts to drag you down and give you the  feeling that you are incarcerated in your present existence. By the  power of your thoughts you can do your share of releasing the whole of  humankind from the darkness of such feelings.

‘Do not despair  about the state of your world or dwell on the negative aspects of any  situation. If you believe that good can come out of any kind of  situation and that the best is yet to be, you are helping it to come  about and it will be. Refuse to be dismayed by the darkness of ignorance  you witness in the people around you, cultivate love and compassion for  them and all life instead. Remember that every bad and negative thought  that goes out into the Universe adds to the sum of the ones that are  already there and that the same is true for positive and good thoughts.

‘Knowing  that God has a great evolutionary plan of life makes it easier to  think in constructive and positive ways and to perceive that there  really is a wise higher reason behind everything that happens in earthly  life. By firmly believing in the final good outcome of any kind of  situation, you serve the evolutionary progress and are raising the  consciousness of your whole race and the rest of Creation. Even the  smallest contribution any one of you makes to this end is of great value  and importance.’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​ 




​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 29, 2016)

*The State Of Our World*
​ 
Every second, minute and hour of each day of our lifetimes on the Earth plane is irrevocable and can never be brought back. Each time we make a mistake we learn something from it and do better the next time round. This does not alter with the death of our physical bodies. In the world of light, just the same as in earthly life, we can revise what we have been doing, where we went wrong and changes in our thinking and behaviour patterns are advisable. 

For a long as we believe that Earth life is a one-off thing, we shall think of and fear physical death as something irrevocable and irreversible. This changes dramatically when we discover that in truth we are eternal beings who will never die, and that life continues whenever our physical body, the vehicle for one lifetime only, has been returned to Mother Earth. What a surprise awaits us in the early stages of our development when once more we have returned to the world of light, our true home, only to find out that any outstanding issues and dysfunctional relationships we thought had been left behind have not done anything of the kind. 

During all coming lifetimes – however many it may take – we are going to be offered opportunities for resolving all issues and healing each one of our relationships. Being aware of our true nature, naturally we wish to make as much progress as possible on the evolutionary journey of life. That’s why we freely and willingly pick up the threads we left dangling and apply for another lifetime so we can get to work on them. 

I do believe that we are all accountable for our own development as well as that of our world. In my view, there is no need to despair over its present state, because in the long course of the evolutionary pathway of our race over millions of lifetimes, all of us many times over have taken part in making it this way. That’s why it seems only fair to me that it is everyone’s duty to do their share of putting things right and making our world a better, safer and more beautiful place for everything that shares it with us. 

Regardless of that, neither you nor I are our brother/sister’s keeper – they too are responsible for themselves. But, we are all in this life together to help each other carry the burden of the cross of earthly life. To enable us to make the evolutionary progress that is potentially possible in every lifetime, it is helpful to bear in mind that because of our oneness on the inner level of life, every one of our thoughts, words and actions count and we all influence each other in negative as well as positive ways. 

As sparks of the Divine, we are God’s children of the Earth and each one of us is a young God in the making. All the characteristics and powers that are in our Creator are also in us. And until we become aware that thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation, each one of us is potentially a very dangerous being on the loose in our present existence – even the meekest and mildest ones. The sooner we wake up to our true nature and accept our responsibility for our own wellbeing and that of our whole world, the better. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Power Of Thought’ 
[*=center]‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’ 
[*=center]‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’ 
 
From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 13, 2017)

*The Symbolism Of The Snakes




*
​ 
The two snakes of the Heracles legend represent the gifts bestowed upon the child by the masculine and feminine aspects of its Divine parents. Their presence reveals that Heracles, the same as you and me, although he has come into this world through earthly and therefore mortal people, he also possesses the powers of his Divine parents. We too contain them, although initially only as a potential and in seed form. Our hero killing the serpents in his infancy with his hands is a metaphor for the fact that in the early stages of our development the powers of wisdom and love are killed off and removed from our conscious awareness, shortly after each new entry into Earth life. 

Each one of the Heracles/Hercules/Jesus stories is filled with symbolisms for humankind’s existence on the Earth plane. The two snakes are an essential part of the attempts to explain to us the duality of our Creator’s nature and our own. This duplicity consists of our higher and lower nature, Yin and Yang, masculine and feminine, positive and negative, darkness and light, and so forth. In each one of us the snakes are in need of being trained by us, until they have learnt to work together in peace and harmony, the same as they are doing in our Creator. When the snakes finally wind themselves around each other, all dualities and aspects of our nature have been healed into one harmoniously functioning unit. The Caduceus is a symbol of this process. In ancient Greece and Rome it was a herald’s wand around which two serpents were winding themselves. 

This kind of staff was carried by the messenger of the Gods, Hermes in Greek mythology and Mercury in the Roman tradition. Their job was to bring the fire of the Gods in the form of the wisdom and knowledge of the Highest down to the Earth plane. Their aim was to alleviate the suffering caused by humankind’s darkness of ignorance. Mercury is the planetary ruler of Gemini, the Air sign responsible for the development of our earthly minds, as well as Virgo, the teaching and healing sign of zodiac. Adopted as the Western medical profession’s insignia in the early twentieth century, the Caduceus symbolises and honours the primordial origins of disease and the process of healing it. 

The Caduceus is an ancient symbol which is traditionally associated with medicine and healing. It is also of significance in the fields of science and mathematics and their application to earthly life, as well as the evolution of human consciousness and serves as a model for the structure of the Universe. The word Caduceus comes from the Greek word ‘kerykeion’ and literally means Herald’s staff. In the days of yore a herald was a messenger sent by monarchs to convey some kind of proclamation. Their staff was thought to be a magical artefact or wand associated with wisdom and the ability to perform mystical actions. And so it is not surprising that this aspect of the staff is repeatedly shown in the scriptures of Judaism, Christianity and Islam. It was once believed to be a symbol of power and the axis or pole by which the ancient messenger Gods travelled between Heaven and Earth. 

From the way the youngster disposes of the snakes by sheer brutal force one could be tempted to deduct that none of the Great Mother’s wisdom would ever be at the disposal of her least evolved, youngest children of the Earth, symbolised by the crib. Heracles’ later heroic deeds, however, show us that in truth the Divine gifts are bestowed upon all God’s children of the Earth and were never given to any one of us in vain. Wherever we go, they never leave us. It’s just that for a long time they are merely at our disposal from the spiritual background of life. Whenever someone in distress asks for them, they are there and at all times ready to help in every possible way, but only in keeping with the predestined pathway our soul has chosen for this lifetime, which is known to them. 

Our young hero’s killing of the snakes while he is still in his cradle represents our lesson during the earliest phases of our development, our spiritual infancy and childhood. Young children are known to still have a strong connection with the world of spirit, our true home. The knowledge of the intimate connection and relationship we have with this world and its inhabitants is usually shed as we grow up. This loss teaches us what a cold and lonely existence earthly life can be when we have been cut off from the conscious awareness of the spiritual sustenance we constantly receive from the background of life. 

In truth it never really goes from any of us. Even when we are unaware of its presence, it is there for us nonetheless. For a long time we carry deep within our soul an uncertain feeling and a sense of having lost something very precious, without actually knowing what it is we are sorrowing for. This is the only way we can learn to appreciate the value of our unseen and utterly reliable support system. It ensures that, when we rediscover it, we shall never let go of it again. With immense generosity and love the Universe sends us out into the world to discover the powers of the hidden part of our being, so that through real life experiences they can grow and bring forth our inner strengths. 

As life itself is the great teacher, the Universal Force in its infinite wisdom, within certain limits, lets us have what we desire from life, so that we can learn from the mistakes we are making along the way. In this process we evolve and grow through the wisdom and understanding, which even the slowest of learners gains in the course of however many lifetimes on the Earth plane their individual development may take. It’s the kind of teaching that on the Earth plane would be called ‘tough love’. At all times the Great Father/Mother of all life is constantly practising it in truly Cosmic proportions. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’ 
 
From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 2, 2017)

_*Travelling On The Great Wheel Of Life
*_







​The story of Hercules has been told time  and again. On one occasion it was done by the American esoteric writer,  Alice Ann Bailey, 1880 – 1949. A writer and theosophist in occult  teachings, esoteric psychology and healing, astrological and other  philosophic and religious themes, she was born as Alice LaTrobe Bateman,  in Manchester, England. She moved to the United States in 1907, where  she spent most of her life as a writer and teacher. Her works, written  between 1919 and 1949, describe a wide-ranging system of esoteric  thought covering such topics as how spirituality relates to the solar  system, meditation, healing, spiritual psychology, the destiny of  nations and prescriptions for society in general. 

Alice described the majority of her work as having been telepathically  dictated to her by a Master of Wisdom, initially referred to only as  ‘the Tibetan’ or by the initials D.K., later identified as Djwal Khul.  Her writings were of the same nature as those of Madame Blavatsky and  are known as the Ageless Wisdom Teachings. Though Bailey’s writings  differ from the orthodox Theosophy of Madame Blavatsky, they have much  in common with it. She wrote about religious themes, including  Christianity, though her writings are fundamentally different from many  aspects of Christianity and of other orthodox religions. Her vision of a  unified society includes a global spirit of religion that is different  from traditional religious forms and including the concept of the Age of  Aquarius.

The book ‘The Labours of Hercules’ is a most enlightening and  thought-provoking read. I share her view that the tale describes the  evolutionary travels of the human soul on the wheel of life, whose  symbol is the zodiac. The legend represents the tests and trials all of  us have to deal with on a daily basis and the various initiations every  one of us earthlings eventually has to undergo. Hercules having been  given the task of working his way through twelve labours is an allegory  of humankind going round and round the zodiac and taking part in the  many diverse life lessons every human soul has to experience in earthly  life. The twelve signs and houses of the zodiac are an excellent  description of this journey.

Aquarius being the eleventh sign and the eleventh house its natural  domain, it is not surprising that the eleventh labour of Hercules is so  relevant to the issues that are currently facing us and our world,  individually and collectively. First in line this labour deals with the  main obstacles every soul on its evolutionary pathway has to overcome  and the many mountains that are still waiting to be climbed by each one  of us.

The Heracles/Hercules/Jesus stories and all other myths and legends our  world has ever known were mainly designed to drive the point home that,  whether we are as yet aware of this fact or not, we are half earthling  and half God. Sons/daughters of the Great Father/Mother of all life, we  are as much children of the Earth as of the Heavens, a metaphor for the  highest levels of life. And from each one of us children a veritable  Herculean effort is required. We too have to work our way through the  tests and trials that have to be endured and carried out in the course  of our long evolutionary journey through Earth life. 

To ensure that we find our way home again at the end of travail, a deep  yearning has been programmed into every soul for its home and mother and  the security she alone can offer during the stage of our development we  spend in her womb. For a long time these feelings have to remain hidden  in the deepest innermost recesses of our soul memories. All we are  aware of on the surface of things is a deep inner ache. What we don’t  know is that our pain has its roots in a special kind of homing device  that is specially designed to start drawing us back into the oneness  with God, as soon as our earthly education draws to its close. What we  feel is a nagging ache and a restless urge that slowly becomes more and  more powerful, until it takes over our whole being and creates the  danger of spoiling every part of our life.

In the end these sensations grow so strong that we feel intuitively  drawn to go in search of things that will somehow satisfy our longing.  Alas, when at last we pay another visit to our old home and mother, we  may find that she has turned into an angry and embittered unpleasant old  woman. Looking around, we can draw no other conclusion than that there  is nothing for us in the place we once used to call home. Should this  happen to you, as it did to me, it may take you a while before you  realise that your uncontrollable longing in truth was for your true  parents and home and not their earthly counterparts. 

It is then no longer difficult to understand why your encounter had to  be such an unpleasant one and that it had been designed that way to  fulfil a wise higher purpose. Without it you could easily have got lost  in the illusion of Earth life and remained stuck on this part of your  evolutionary journey, unable to move on. Now you appreciate that there  is every reason for you to give thanks and praise for everything that  ever was in your life, even for the bitter disappointment and the  heartache caused by the above mentioned reunion. 

These experiences have helped you to become aware that the security  human beings are seeking cannot be provided by anything that belongs to  earthly life. Believing that it is possible to find it here and  especially in human relationships, but also things and places is part of  the illusion of this existence. We are shown these things to teach us  that true and everlasting security and peace can only come to us through  our reunion with the Great Father/Mother of all life, our true parents  and home.

During our lifetimes in physicality the right place for going in search  of these things is within. In our meditations and quiet reflections we  need to let the things of earthly life fall from us and surrender our  whole being, mind, body and soul, to the exploration of the joys that  can only be found on the spiritual planes life. Practising this in the  fullness of time assists us with remaining dispassionate in any kind of  turmoil and disputes in the outer world.
From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 14, 2017)

_*The Truth About Parents*_







I am the Great White Spirit, Your true Father/Mother.
Each one of you is My Child.
Although some of you are as yet unaware of this,
I know all of you and everything about you and your lives.
 I am with you always.
Whenever you sit down or get up,
Upon rising in the morning and going to sleep at night,
I am there.

I am familiar with all your ways.
Every hair on your head is numbered and precious,
The same as every flower that blossoms
And every leaf that trembles in the wind. 
You are My child and I created you in My image.
I am in you and you are in Me.
There is nothing outside Me or beyond My reach.
Your whole being is part of Me,
As much as I am part of you.

I knew you long before you were conceived into this lifetime.
You have been with Me since before the creation of any worlds.
All your days are written by Me in the great book of life
And your present existence on the Earth plane is no mistake.
I am the One who determines the exact time of your birth,
Where you are going to live and which lessons
You will have to learn in any one of your lifetimes.

You are a miracle and a wonder,
And I was the one who, inside your mother’s womb,
Created your present body for you.
You are not of her or from her and you do not belong to her.
You merely came through her and you belong to Me.
Throughout the whole course of your evolution thus far,
I have been with you.
At the right moment, no matter when this may have been,
 I brought you into this world.
I was with you when you were born and I accompany you,
Each time you depart from the earthly plane
And return into the world of light, your true home.

All too often in the past, I have been misunderstood
And misinterpreted – unintentionally but also deliberately –
By you, my human children of the Earth.
This is changing now and ever more of you are
Reawakening to the conscious knowledge of
Their own true nature and Mine.
My love for you is total and unconditional.
Because I love you, I could never be distant or angry with you.
I live inside you – every cell and atom of your physical body
Is filled with Me and My love for you.

This is My way of guiding, protecting and lavishing My love onto
All who willingly pay attention to Me,
Their very own small still voice of conscience within,
Following My calling from within their own heart.
Everything in your life is there only because
It is My will that it should be so.
I have always given you more than earthly parents could ever do.
It is not their predestined role in your life to do the same.
Never expect them to do for you what can only be done by Me,
For I am the perfect parents all of you long and yearn for,
Your true Father/Mother.

Your gifts and talents are your own.
They are not inherited from your parents and ancestors.
They were bestowed upon you by Me, the same as
I constantly meet all your needs. You are the one
Who worked with them and developed them to their present state.
As I love my human children totally, unconditionally and eternally,
My plan for the future of your race has forever been one of hope. 
My creative ideas for you and your world are as countless
And beautiful as the grains of sand on the shores of your oceans.

When you are singing, I rejoice and sing with you.
When you are happy, I am glad.
And when you are sad and lonely, so am I.
You are my treasured possession and I will never do anything
That in the final analysis is not good for you.
All your experiences are to help you grow ever more heaven-tall,
To become like Me and fully one again with Me, the way you once were.

I wish to guide each one of you into performing miracles
And doing great and wondrous works.
Those who seek Me, I draw towards Me.
I live in your heart, from where I guide you
And tell you the difference between right and wrong,
Good and evil, falseness and truth.
Love Me with all your heart and soul, with your whole being,
Because I am the One who fulfils all your desires,
So that you may learn from them;
That is why I place them inside your heart in the first place.

In Me all things are possible
And with My help, all conditions can be healed.
With My faith in you and yours in Me,
Mountains of unbelief can be moved and crooked corners made straight.
Life never goes back. It is for all time evolving and moving forwards.
That’s why I ask you to pay attention to every moment of your life.
Refuse to look back, trust the goodness of the life I have created for you,
Accept that it is impossible to go back
And trustingly put one foot in front of the other,
Safe in the knowledge that I am showing you the way.

Know that you are never alone and do not wait until things
Get too rough for you to cope on your own.
Reach out for the blessing, healing and helping hands of
The Angels and Me and let us show you the way.
When in distress, call for Me.
I am the Comforter who comes to you in all your troubles.
When you suffer, I suffer with you.
The more broken-hearted you are, the closer I draw to you.
As a shepherd carries a lamb, I hold each one of you close to My heart.
Times are changing and the day will soon come when
There will no longer be the need for Earth’s suffering.
I am waiting for you to call upon Me to wipe the tears from your eyes
And to heal the wounds of all your lifetimes.

I, your Father/Mother, love each one of you the way
I once revealed to you and your world
Through the legend of Jesus, the Christed one.
His love for humankind was but a reflection and a mere shadow
Of My all encompassing love for you, My beloved children of the Earth.
The legend was given to teach you the nature of My love.
It is total and unconditional, true, unchangeable and eternal.
From this love you, My offspring, were created – it is your true nature.
Because I love you, I am for you and never against you.
I do not count your sins and mistakes,
But I expect you to learn from them and make every effort
To do better next time.
Whether you do or do not, I always forgive you.

The Master’s death on the Cross was a demonstration
To you and your world of the fact that in truth there is no death.
The cross is the oldest symbol known to humankind
Of your earthly sojourns and the Jesus legend
Is a demonstration of how the small and frightened
Earthly self of each one of you must eventually be
Sacrificed and nailed to the cross of earthly life.
Only then can your spirit rise above it
And once again be fully reunited with Me.

This is why I have said to you all along:
‘Listen to and follow the wisdom My gifts of wisdom and truth
I once gave to your world through the stories of the Masters
Who from time to time appeared in your world,
Not merely the one of the Master Jesus but all of them.
The Heavens are celebrating that you and your world
At long last are in the process of shedding
The clouds of darkness and fear of the past that were
Caused by your ignorance of your true nature.
The shadows they have been casting for such a long time
Are in the process of dissolving into the fresh knowledge
That is currently pouring ever more powerfully
Into the collective consciousness of your race,
directly from Me.

Rejoice, My beloved children of the Earth!
For this is your homecoming into the oneness with Me.
Nothing could ever separate any one of you from Me and My love,
For I am Your true Father/Mother
And no earthly parents could ever love you the way I do.
Be still and know that I am alive in you.
I always have been and always will be.
I never left you and I never will.

I, Your loving Father/Mother, am waiting for the call of
All who are ready to receive Me.

From Healing Corner For Parents And Children’


* * *​
​

​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 17, 2017)

_*Pluto In Capricorn
*_
_*




*_​In  the year 2009, the events of a world economic crisis and the election  of a  new president of the USA, for the first time from a black and  white background, to me were clear evidence that the evolutionary pace  of our race and planet is by now being speeded up significantly. The  energies of the incoming Aquarian Age are hard at work to help us  cleanse and purify the consciousness of every individual soul and the  soul of our whole world. Pluto, the planet of transformation and  regeneration and the co-ruler of Scorpio, plays a major part in this. It  is one of the outer slow moving planets, known as the generation  planets, that will remain in Capricorn until January 2024. Plenty of  time for clearing away the things that for so long have been troubling  our world.

Until then Pluto energies will keep us and our world  engaged in the process of breaking down and then rebuilding the  structures that are essential for the successful running of our world.  At the time of updating this file for the first time in December 2008,  Pluto had for some time been hovering around the cusp of Capricorn, the  sign that rules large institutions, like banks, building societies,  insurance companies and so forth. The representatives of governments,  the police, the legal and medical profession and in particular the  religious belief systems of our world are not excluded from the purging  and cleansing effect of Pluto’s energies. Ever more forcefully they are  drawing everybody’s attention to that which had previously been hidden  from public view and knowledge. Like scum on a mill pond, they are  rising to the surface of our race’s individual and collective  consciousness. And that gets me wondering how long it will take until  the last one in our world comprehends that nothing can remain hidden in  our world any longer. Read more about Pluto’s energies in ‘The Sun in  Scorpio’ *.

At the time of my most recent revision of this  article in December 2017, the tempo of this cleansing process was still  increasing. This is necessary because lots more old things have to die  before new and better ones can be born. Because of the events that to  this day are taking place everywhere in our world, my faith in the  fundamental goodness of life sometimes begins to wobble. I then remind  myself that this is the work Pluto’s energies have to do and that truly  much good is in store for us and our world, when ever more of us bring  forth the characteristics of their own Christ nature with its love of  honesty and truth, loyalty and integrity.

Sadly, before they can  do this every human being first has to learn from their own experiences  about the destructive power that greed and corruption can have on  individuals as well as whole worlds. To this day these scourges are  caused by the fact that large proportions of our population are as yet  unaware of the true, i.e. spiritual purpose of their earthly existence  and of the existence of Universal laws and how they affect all life,  including that on the Earth plane. The presence and subsequent dying of  such matters are essential parts of the lessons, some of them of truly  Cosmic proportions, which our whole world and everything that is in it  cannot avoid taking part in.

Have you noticed how for some time  now ever more scandals, especially of a sexual nature and related to  men’s behaviour, have been rising like scum to the surface of our  collective consciousness? This too undoubtedly is another necessary part  of our world’s cleansing process, through which the Universe is  teaching us, individually and collectively, many a valuable lesson.  Therefore, when as a result of the latest revelations some more mud is  flying in all direction, wise ones do not condone and they do not judge  either. Because they trust God’s great plan of life * and God’s perfect  justice *, they resist the temptation of sitting in judgement * over  anyone and in particular not those who are still taking part in the  lower and lowest lessons of earthly life, the way they too once did. And  because they themselves are already moving in the upwards direction of  the evolutionary spiral of life, wise ones have every reason to be glad  and express their thankful for all that once was in their lives, now is  and forever will be.

To paraphrase what the Jesus legend tells us  in St John 8:7: ‘Let those of us who are without sin be the first to  throw a stone at anyone.’ It makes me shudder to look back on the kind  of suffering that we, in the course of many lifetimes, must have been  inflicting upon each other. Yet, when considered in the light of our  evolutionary pathway as young Gods in the making, it’s not hard to  recognise that all of it served as a ‘worthy’ instrument for moulding us  and eventually returning us, the human children of God in our guise as  earthlings, into the awareness of our true identity. Bearing in mind  that we are sparks of the Divine, it is probably not surprising that  most of our race’s warfaring seems to have been carried out in the name  of one religion or another. Being spirits and souls who are experiencing  life in physicality, matters of the spirit and therefore religions  somehow for a very long time formed an important part of our  consciousness. Even in declared atheists this characteristic of human  nature is present in the recesses of their subconscious.

Having  reached the end of six thousand years of patriarchy and warmongering  that took our world ever deeper into the systematic suppression of the  love, wisdom and truth of the feminine aspect of the Divine Trinity, the  Goddess, a vast circle of life is in the process of closing and the  saddest stage of humankind’s evolutionary journey reaching its natural  conclusion. And in keeping with the fact that the darkest hour comes  just before the dawn, to reach this point we and our world first had to  work our way through the living inferno and Armageddon, rolled into one,  of the two World Wars.

Thanks be  to God and the Angels that increasing numbers of us are gaining access  to the knowledge of God’s sacred wisdom and truth. As, with the passing  of time, ever more of us are slowly but surely turning into Gnostics,  each awakened one is living proof that these things cannot be suppressed  forever by anyone. And that’s why wise ones refuse to begrudge the  difficulties they are presented with and tackle them as best and as  bravely as they know how to. Their behaviour is based on the knowledge  that we and our world shall forever rest safely in the hands of the  living God and the Angels and that in due course much good is sure to  emerge for our whole world and every one of its inhabitants.
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Sun In Scorpio’
•    ‘Sitting In Judgement’
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’
•    ‘My Justice Is Perfect’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

 From ‘Our World In Transition’​ 
* * * ​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 28, 2018)

_*Ideas That Changed Our World

Inspiration From Above – Part One

Christianity And Socialism
*_

_*




*_​ This part of my writings is an  exploration of the true genius behind every idea that has ever appeared  in earthly life. In particular it is about some of the groundbreaking  ideas that already have changed our world and will keep on changing it,  for example Christianity, socialism, communism and the evolutionary  theory. It is an attempt at freeing humankind from some of the many  false beliefs and prejudices about these themes that to this day are  floating around in the consciousness of our world.    

Every creative idea originates in the masculine aspect of the Divine  Trinity, God. He is the Creator whose ideas pass through the wisdom and  love of the Goddess, His feminine counterpart. The wisdom of the Goddess  knows when the time has come for new creations to appear anywhere,  including our world. The Earth is one of the many manifestations of the  God and Goddess’s co-operation. They perceive the images of their  creative visions that concern us and our world through us. We are the  dreamers through whom they are brought in being, in keeping with the  great plan of life and the small plan for our existence within it. The  Angelic hierarchy is the executor, guardian and caretaker of the plan.  Without them nothing would ever come into being anywhere. 

The great plan provided that our race’s spiritual development should  eventually reach the point when each through their own experiences had  to find out what happens in our world when the masculine forces are  given the upper hand and the softening and civilising influence of the  feminine, the Goddess, are gradually withdrawn. As human beings can only  learn to appreciate the value of something through having to do without  it, there was no other way of providing us with this lesson. This is  why the influence of the nurturing and caring energies of the feminine  slowly had to be withdrawn from our world. And that’s what happened during the  reign of a patriarchy that lasted around six thousand years, which  turned into a time span of almost continuous warfare, suffering and  destruction. The ambitions of the reigning warlords to gain the upper  hand over other tribes, races, nations and their lands, possessions and  people, became ever more cruel and bloody. Financing their enterprises  was easily done by robbing and plundering our planet of its precious  resources. On the upside, the by-products of warfare have always been  the ideas the Angels provided for technical advances that would make  Earth life easier and more pleasant, when yet another war had reached  its end.

The great plan decreed that when the patriarchy had run its course and  sufficient lessons had been learnt, the influence of the feminine would  return to our world. The wisdom and love of the feminine would then  slowly steer it towards evolving into a highly advanced and peaceful  civilisation that would have its foundations in the principles of the  Aquarian spirit. This means true socialism with equal rights for all;  one for all and all for one; everything is owned by everybody; everybody  puts in as much as they can and only takes out what they need.  Therefore, there is plenty for all at all times and no-one dies of  hunger or thirst. Only highly evolved souls, whose sense of  responsibility has fully developed, will be reincarnating into this  society. They behave like true sons/daughters of the Highest and conduct  their lives in keeping with God’s Universal laws. Being well capable of  governing themselves and all aspects of their society, they no longer  have any need for governments as they are known to us. 

Ideas for such a new golden age * with its ideal social order have for  quite some time been flowing into the collective and individual  consciousness of our world. The all-male energies of the patriarchy  ensured that every wrong way would be explored first, so that in the end  the Angels could guide us in the right direction. The crises that  always have been rocking every aspect of our world from time to time  have been and still are Universal teaching aids and part of the great  plan. The dilemmas we encountered in the past and those that are turning  up to this day have been and still are essential parts of the labour  pains of our new world. These pains cannot be avoided in any birthing  process, especially not when something on the scale of a new age’s is  coming into being. Also, it needs to be born in mind that before  spiritually anything new can come into being, that which went before it  has to be broken down and removed. This is what’s been happening to us  and our world for a long time. 

The above shows why all truly great ideas, for example Christianity and  socialism, that are intended to shake our world to its foundations and  change it profoundly, have to be seeded into the collective  consciousness of our world a long way ahead of their time. This is  necessary because germinating and then manifesting ideas of such  magnitude can take centuries, sometimes thousands of years, as  Christianity and socialism are clearly showing. When the first shoots of  such ideas begin to sprout, they become visible in the form of many  trial runs that allow us to try more and more wrong ways. Each one of  them has to be explored first, so that individually and collectively we  can draw the learning from the mistakes we are making along the way.  This process continues until the first useful fruits begin to appear on  our world’s tree of knowledge, so they can be used to assist that which  started as an idea and a mere vision of a peaceful Earth to become a  reality in our world.

True Christianity is the purest form of socialism. Neither of them has  as yet been practised on our planet. But every one of the wrong ways of  trying socialism has always been taking us one step closer to this ideal  kind of society, in which the Christ spirit wakes up in ever more  hearts and souls and gradually takes over their whole being. When it  comes to other human beings, we meet them as well as all other  lifeforms, without any kind of distinction and prejudice, from the point  of love in our hearts with kindness and patience, tolerance and  understanding for each other’s foibles and the difficulties all human  beings are bound to encounter on their pathway through life. We are  helping each other to climb the hurdles that get in the way of the  progress that is possible for us this time round. Giving to people  instead of taking from them and exploiting them helps us to discover  that being able to give and having something to share is much better way  of living for human beings in earthly life. It means bringing God’s  kingdom onto the Earth for everyone we meet. 

And that, dear Friends, is the real meaning of the second coming of  Christ * as the saviour and redeemer of us and our world. The first one  was the appearance of the Jesus legend as the Universal Forces’ teaching  aid. The great plan provided that this would lead us to the discover  that we ourselves are the only ones who can save and redeem ourselves,  each for themselves, and that no-one is going to do this for us. 

True socialism and true Christianity will appear in our world together;  the one without fail leads to the other. They are the road that takes us  into the religion of the Aquarian Age *. The religions of the past have  been of the head, but the new one is of the heart. It will rule our  world with love and compassion, honesty and truth, mercy and  forgiveness. Eventually all of us will be following it with integrity  and loyalty to our own Christ nature. And regardless of where our  destiny may ever wish to take us, we shall always be safely guided and  protected when we follow the instructions of the living God within, our  Highest Self. The Angelic forces are communicating with us through it.

If Jesus really had existed, he would qualify for the title of the first  socialist to become known in our world. With the help of the legend of  this half human and half Divine being the Highest forces were seeding  the idea of a new world order deep into the consciousness of our world.  Alas, it would take approx. another two thousand years before these  ideas could seriously begin to stir and eventually manifest themselves  on our planet. 

I believe that, the more of us wake up to their true nature and strive  to conduct our lives in keeping with the Universal laws, preferring  peaceful and harmonious cop-operation with others to conflicts, the more  peace will come to our world on the inner level quite naturally. As  soon as something has happened there, it does not take long until it  also manifests itself on the outer plane of life. Each one of us is  required to make their contribution towards creating an increasingly  peaceful world. This is the only way we shall finally free it from all  manner of slavery and oppression, especially of the religious/spiritual  kind, where warfare, violence and crime are no longer known. 

An important ingredient in the creation of our new Earth is that ever  more of us are re-discovering and returning to the age-old natural  healing methods. Until they were systematically suppressed and in the  end completely wiped out by Christianity, they had been the domain of  the nurturing and caring realm of the Goddess and the feminine. Now that  our world has returned into the conscious awareness of the Great  Mother’s presence *, wherever healing work is called for, the Angels  encourage us to tune the transmitter/receiver stations of our earthly  minds into the frequencies of the Mother’s white healing magic *. With  its help all sickness and even death will eventually be overcome on the  Earth.

That’s how God and the Angels are patiently and lovingly guiding us step  by step to our peaceful new world *. Without expecting anything in  return, wise ones are doing their best to ease our planet’s birthing  difficulties by freely and willingly serving the Highest and sharing  their gifts with those who are in need of them. They are going to be  rewarded by being allowed to take part in earthly life when the  transformation is complete. If they so wish, that’s what they can do for  a while. Then they will be free to move on to exploring the higher and  eventually highest levels of life. 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The New Golden Age’
•    ‘The Return Of The Great Mother And The Feminine To Our World’
•   ‘The Latter Days Of The Law Or The Second Coming’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’
•    ‘Finding Peace Of Mind’

 From ‘Our World In Transition’
​ ​ * * *​ ​


----------

